# AA MiniMag Collection - Part 2



## Roy

AA MiniMag Collection










Top row L-R: Green, Lime Green, Jade, Light Blue, Blue, Dark Blue/Purple, Purple/Violet, Fuschia, Pink, Red 

Bottom row L-R: Copper, Black, Orange, Gold, Silver, Pewter/Gray, Bronze, Camo, Flag


----------



## turbodog

Ok, this time I'll get MY pictures close to the top like Roy!


----------



## watt4

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif !


----------



## Krit

Wow very coll collection Minimag. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Krit

Wow very cool collection Minimag. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## farmall

Are all of those "factory" colors? I didn't know there were so many. Looks great.

Did you guys build your own cabinets???


----------



## Roy

farmall.....No a friend built it for me.


----------



## turbodog

At least Roy has friends..... I had to hire mine out.


----------



## greenLED

Nice collections, gentlemen! I'm up to 6 colors now (gave away the silver one).

TD, are you starting to do tint variations as well?


----------



## turbodog

greenLED said:
Nice collections, gentlemen! I'm up to 6 colors now (gave away the silver one).

TD, are you starting to do tint variations as well? 

***************

No, I just happen to have some duplicates: midnight blue, gold, orange, copper.


----------



## farmall

Turbodog would you be willing to part with the orange one???


----------



## turbodog

[ QUOTE ]
*farmall said:*
Turbodog would you be willing to part with the orange one??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Orange (and others) are available here: http://www.action-lights.com/product_detail-4946.asp?bhcp=1


----------



## greenLED

nice prices too, I just snagged a dark green one (proper color name?) for $15... one more reason my collection hasn't grown.


----------



## chiphead

Where did you find that Mini-MiniMag?

chiphead


----------



## turbodog

It was turned down. Try haveblue; he might have some.


----------



## TrueBlue

I happen to know haveblue does have some cut MiniMags. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## turbodog

[ QUOTE ]
*haveblue said:*
I happen to know haveblue does have some cut MiniMags. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well ask him to PM this dude.


----------



## TrueBlue

Oh, yeah. He might want one. Thanks Turbo.


----------



## turbodog

Well happy, happy, joy, joy for lights today.

The wonderful UPS man brought HDS lights AND another pink minimag that I scooped up off ebay for a deal.

What's the good news?

This pink minimag is not in the black display case. It's in a hang tag clear case. It also happens to include the mag PART NUMBER!

part # m2a120
103-000-095


----------



## TRC

I was in Walmart a few days ago, and I saw a color I don't see in either collection: a very dark grey color. Much darker than the pewter color (which was there in a bigger model); almost a charcoal grey. Is this a new color?


----------



## turbodog

It is a relatively new color.


----------



## turbodog

I'm posting this again for the benefit of all. If you can add to it, please PM me and I'll make the changes.


black
m2a01h
m2a016
m2a01L
m2a01c
m2addL
m2a49L w/swiss army knife
m2addL  (smooth)
*** available anywhere ***

camo
m2a02h
m2a02L
m2a-camo

red
m2a036
m2a03h
m2a03L
m2ared
m2adel
m2a03r
m2adeL (smooth)

gold (AL)
m2a046
m2a04L
m2a040 (clear square plastics "tube" with hang tag)

orange
m2aauh
m2aauL
m2aauhe (from a blister pack)
m2aau2 action-lights

jade
m2aish
target exclusive

gray/pewter
m2a94L ?
m2a09h gray?
m2a-pew ?
m2adhL (smooth) pewter?

silver
m2a106
m2a10h
m2a10L
m2a-sil

light blue

blue
m2a116
m2a11h
m2a11L
m2adfl (smooth, might be wrong blue though)

midnight blue
m2afdL action-lights

dark green
m2a396
m2a39h
m2a39L
m2a-grn
m2adgL (smooth)
m2adjL (smooth) action-lights

lime green
m2aczL
m2aczh
m2adjL (smooth)

flag
m2aaeL
m2a-flag
m2a-flg
m2aaeh

purple
m2a986
m2a98h
m2a-pur
m2adiL (smooth)
m2a98L

pink
m2a126 ?
m2a120 (clear hanging box) 103-000-095

bronze
m2a02(1/L) leather case (02 is camo)
m2a05(1/L) nylon case
m2a13(1/L) camo nylon case
above 3 p/n from http://www.sncbrun.com/_minir6.htm

fuschia
m2aaevl (from action-lights)
above p/n is non-knurled

americana (3 light set)
MAG-Y2ABXE (from action-lights)

copper
(S)m2ajyk or m2ajyh
available @ target 7-2004

blueshimmer aka BLS
(s)m2akgn
pn/ 106-000-779
available @ wal-mart 9-2004

ice blue
m2akbn
p/n 106-000-772
from blister pack with sheath and 2 old style bulbs

charcoal
m2akdn
p/n 106-000-781
from blister pack with sheath and 2 new style bulbs
bls?


m2a is aa mag designator
m3a is aaa mag designator

H suffix is blister pack w/ holster
L " is presentation box
C " is combo pack/rubber head/lenses/clip/lanyard
6 " is blister pack w/ batteries and light only
2 " is pres box also?
0 " is clear square plastics "tube" with hang tag
D as 4th char means smooth barrel?

am2a016 2aa accessory pack: rubber head/lanyard
asxd108 D lanyard tail cap

M2ACVL
NASCAR Spectrum

m2aBWLE
maglite racing

M2ACUL
NASCAR Select

M2ACSL
NASCAR Victory


----------



## joshwang

Cool pics!! just wondering, where did you get the shelf for the mags, Turbo? it seems to be just what i need!


----------



## turbodog

[ QUOTE ]
*joshwang said:*
Cool pics!! just wondering, where did you get the shelf for the mags, Turbo? it seems to be just what i need! 

[/ QUOTE ]

It was a custom job. Maker said that after mine, a minimum order would be 10 sets because it was so hard. He would not go through that much trouble again for just one set.


----------



## farmall

edit


----------



## farmall

edited


----------



## farmall

Here is my collection after one month of hunting


----------



## turbodog

.


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> You're gonna get some complaints about the width of this picture. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


farmall, could you please resize your pic? 

Now, seriously, now I know who's been snatching those rare colors off eBay!


----------



## turbodog

The ebay fiend is me. I have picked up 2 pink ones there in the past week or so.

Investment.


----------



## farmall

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*
You're gonna get some complaints about the width of this picture. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
farmall, could you please resize your pic? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


Now, seriously, now I know who's been snatching those rare colors off eBay! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]Photo resized.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## greenLED

td, you need a :whoopin:

I just checked and it's crazy how much people are charging for the *regular* colors! It's almost cheaper to go down to my local hardware store. Anywhoo, I'll have to keep watch on some of those.


----------



## voodoogreg

IN part one, it was mentioned that there may be another camo color scheme. anyone with a pic? also i need a dark green, if someone could save me the time of going through all the post's on part one, off the top of your head, anyone know a dealer that sell's them reasonably priced?

I don't really want all the rare ones, just sorta the "small crayola poor kid box o'crayon's" primary color's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif but the dark green my first colored one after the black mag i got when they came out, quit working
year's ago, and I would love to have another! VDG


----------



## greenLED

IIRC, td concluded the "other" camo color scheme was product of a bad pic.

I just got a dark green at the loca ACE hardware.


----------



## turbodog

dark green...... have you tried action lights?

they have a LOT of defunct colors

and their prices of $17 ARE reasonable for out of production colors


----------



## turbodog

For those interested in the custom case I had made. Please see this thread.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=914123&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=31&fpart=1&vc=&PHPSESSID=


----------



## nikon

[ QUOTE ]
*voodoogreg said:*
IN part one, it was mentioned that there may be another camo color scheme. anyone with a pic?

[/ QUOTE ]


Here's a pic of my camo MM. The pattern is different from the one you normally see.


----------



## greenLED

Interesting. The camo one I'm talking about seemed to have yellowish tint instead of the gray. For the life of me I can't find the link and can't remember if it was on BST or eBay or where...


----------



## UnknownVT

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
Interesting. The camo one I'm talking about seemed to have yellowish tint instead of the gray. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Could the Mini-Mag been in the (at one time) very popular Desert Camo?






This is the page of camo patterns 

I searched for MagLite Desert Camo and found nothing though...


----------



## UnknownVT

Is this an actual normal color for the Mini-Mag?





_Edit - photo change with better representation of color_ 

This photo shown next to a standard Blue (color code 11) - doesn't really show/reveal the "true" color - all my trial photos seem to show it a bit more blue, and deeper color than it actually is. Also under different lighting it can show all the way from a blue to purple. The best description is - it is a pale blue'ish purple - almost tending toward lilac - it is similar to the purple/violet in Roy's photo (7th from left - top row) in the opening post.

It is different from the standard Purple (color code 98) that I see often, which is definitely much deeper in color (closer to Turbodog's photo in the 2nd post - row 2 - 7th from left) - 
This one seems almost to show more of the silver color underneath and is definitely distinctly paler.

The photo of the head bezel/surround although much smaller in area seems to shows the color a bit better.





Please bear with me - I know this is all very "retentive" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif - but this particular MiniMag color has interested me for quite awhile - I probably bought the MiniMag some 5 or 6 years ago from a local Wal-Mart and picked it because it didn't look like the other purple or blues on display.

Unfortunately I didn't keep the packaging or note the color code. 

I've always just assumed it was just a simple manufacturing variation/anomoly, but haven't seen any since -
but since we have real collectors here, I thought I'd at least ask....

thanks,


----------



## greenLED

no, it was definitely the woodland camo, but the gray areas looked yellowish. Maybe td remembers the details of this. It may even be in Part 1, I'll have to dig into it.


----------



## greenLED

unknownVT, if you look at td's pic at the top, it looks like there are at least 2 distinct shades of dark blue.


----------



## Roy

Looks more like my #6..dark blue/purple. Mine changes color depending on the light.


----------



## UnknownVT

[ QUOTE ]
*Roy said:*
Looks more like my #6..dark blue/purple. Mine changes color depending on the light. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, you're right - 
my photo does look more like your #6 in your photo.

But what I meant was that in real life - it looks closer to your #7......

It's much paler in real life and has more red content - so it looks like a pale purple/lilac - but definitely changes colors depending on the lighting and angle viewed.

So is your #6 like that too in real life?

Thanks,


----------



## turbodog

Of all the group buys for minimags I have done, I have seen more color variation in ANY blue color than any other color.

Your light could be either blue, no real way to tell at this point.

As far as the camo goes.... I remember seeing a yellow camo color on the forums once. But it turned out to be a bad color adjustment in the photo.


----------



## UnknownVT

[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*
Of all the group buys for minimags I have done, I have seen more color variation in ANY blue color than any other color.
Your light could be either blue, no real way to tell at this point.

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks TD - the main problem I have is being able to take a representative photo of the color - 
hence my very wordy description(s).

Being stubborn I tried and tried... and tried /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif -
using daylight, direct sunlight, different directions for the lighting - the results all seem to be too dark and too blue - finally among my many attempts there was a series that at least begins to be close to what I actually see.

Honest, it only take a glance to know it is different 
Like others I obviously have seen and looked at lots of MiniMags in shops and displays and this one is not the standard (#11) blue or purple (#98).
(otherwise I wouldn't be writing about it, and embarrassing myself by being so "retentive" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif) 

It is not a pure blue like the other standard (real) blue (color code 11) Mini-Mag I have - it is no where near as deep in color,
it definitely has hints of pale purple/lilac.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif _Edit to change Photo -_ 
Partial "Success"! Sitting at my computer and looking at the culprit light I wondered why I could not take a representative photo of it.... then realized I should just try to take it under the conditions I was looking at - hence:





shows a lot more of the hint of pale purple/violet/lilac

Sorry to be so fussy, and many thanks for all your patience and input.


[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*As far as the camo goes.... I remember seeing a yellow camo color on the forums once. But it turned out to be a bad color adjustment in the photo. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Kind of like these?




http://www.spdiffusion.ch/eboutique/p51.html

and




http://www.orderoutdoors.com/minimagaa.htm


----------



## turbodog

Looks like a std blue and midnight blue. Doesn't really matter anyway. Both are still available for purchase.


----------



## UnknownVT

[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*
Looks like a std blue and midnight blue. Doesn't really matter anyway. Both are still available for purchase. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Many thanks,

So the MiniMag with the Kroll clickie in the photos is the "Midnight Blue"?

Thanks - nice to know after all these years of wondering -
I didn't think it was valuable or anything particularly special - 
afterall I had bought it from a Wal-Mart for under $9, in a regular holster (hang) pack about 5 or 6 years ago - 
but hadn't seen another like it since.... 
and ironically my standard blue (code 11) appears to be darker than this "Midnight" blue /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif -
so maybe it also has some manufacturing variation/anomoly - being on the pale side.

Thanks all for your patience, much appreciated.
(and apologies for kicking up a fuss over such a trivial thing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif )


----------



## farmall

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif


----------



## turbodog

I just noticed our new banner ad from actionlights.com (or is it action-lights.com ???). I also noticed they have the americana set for $49!!!!!!!!!!! That's a deal. Anyone interested should jump on that. I paid about $80 for my set, and list is about $100 (or used to be).


----------



## juancho

*My humble collection, it can be leaving me soon, so I post in here to come and visit.* 






I am keeping one in gold.
Juan C.


----------



## greenLED

Any info on when they changed the engraving around the bezel?
Unless I'm mistaken the "new" style has the little cat (or was it a ram?) logo. I'm saying "new" because the my first mini-Mag, bought in 1992, has it.

What about the change from the o-ring to the rubber gasket?


----------



## turbodog

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
Any info on when they changed the engraving around the bezel?
Unless I'm mistaken the "new" style has the little cat (or was it a ram?) logo. I'm saying "new" because the my first mini-Mag, bought in 1992, has it.

What about the change from the o-ring to the rubber gasket? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Years ago (15-20?) the minimag nor the full size included the words "USA".


----------



## greenLED

thanks, turbodog!
In your pic, which one is the charcoal? How different is it from pewter?


----------



## ABTOMAT

Mag revamped their lineup in 1989-90. Added the logo, went to laser engraving rather than stamping, changed the C/D swtich mounting and tailcap, dropped the 7-cell models, etc. I have an early (1983--they started around 1980) 5C and a very early (like the year they were introduced) AA Mini-Mag.


----------



## turbodog

[ QUOTE ]
*ABTOMAT said:*
Mag revamped their lineup in 1989-90. Added the logo, went to laser engraving rather than stamping, changed the C/D swtich mounting and tailcap, dropped the 7-cell models, etc. I have an early (1983--they started around 1980) 5C and a very early (like the year they were introduced) AA Mini-Mag. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The older D mags are larger in diameter than the new ones.

I used to have an old style minimag. The spare bulb was in a metal sleeve instead of a plastic one and it had an o-ring in the tail cap instead of a one way gasket.


----------



## greenLED

I have one of the old D mags too. Much beefier walls. But this is about mini-Mags, so back to the "older" versions. I just got one that has different lettering around the bezel and an o-ring in the tail cap. The spare bulb is in the red sleeve, though (IIRC -should re-check). It came in a clear plastic tube, and it looks like very old stock; it even had the old Maglite imprint with the rays going outwards from the middle.


----------



## Ledean

Roy
Great collection .


----------



## greenLED

Could somebody please rank the colors according to how hard it is to find them? Thanks!


----------



## greenLED

greenLED said:


> no, it was definitely the woodland camo, but the gray areas looked yellowish. Maybe td remembers the details of this. It may even be in Part 1, I'll have to dig into it.



Ha! After all this time, I found the thread, and the original link to the "yellow" camo minimag:

CPF thread 
vendor's website 

Before y'all run out to get a yellow camo minimag, I think we pretty much agreed that the yellow was product of bad color rendition in the pic, not an actual minimag color.

Cheerios!

PS: Anybody seen a bronze one lately? Knurled fuschia by any chance? HAIII? bare Al?  OK, it's time to log off and have some lunch.


----------



## turbodog

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
Could somebody please rank the colors according to how hard it is to find them? Thanks! 

[/ QUOTE ]

They are easy to find. Just look on my living room wall. 

 

easy/currently still produced:
black
camo
red
gray/pewter
blueshimmer aka BLS
ice blue
charcoal
silver
flag
blue
copper
purple
americana (3 light set)

recently defunct/still available from actionlights.com or similar:
orange
jade
midnight blue
dark green
lime green
fuschia

medium/ebay searches
gold (AL)
pink
4 "original" nascar "racing" series

tough/overseas sources/really lucky ebay
light blue
bronze

tough/overseas/
real gold, not anodized

I can likely still get some real gold ones for about $160 each.


----------



## greenLED

Very interesting info, thank you, turbodog! 

A couple of extra tid-bits I just learned today, from Maglite's CS:

"The logo is actually a panther's head." [I thought it was a ram.] "The panther is a symbol of an animal of the night and it's sleek power best represents our line of flashlights.

As for when the logo changed, it was modified in the late 80's." - I had asked about the inscription around the bezel.

Colors made without knurling are: fuschia, lime green, pewter, and bronze (?- see nikon's post below).

The only solid colors in production right now are: black, camo, red, gray, silver, blue, purple.

Ed: on the unknurled colors.


----------



## turbodog

The fuschia, if you will notice, is the SAME color that's part of the nascar spectrum light.


----------



## nikon

I have an unknurled bronze MiniMag and haven't seen mention of one in this thread. Can I assume that it's pretty rare?


----------



## greenLED

nikon, PM sent


----------



## turbodog

[ QUOTE ]
*nikon said:*
I have an unknurled bronze MiniMag and haven't seen mention of one in this thread. Can I assume that it's pretty rare? 

[/ QUOTE ]

does it have a logo on it?

except for a few (americana set and the flaglite), smooth barrels are usually for adding logos.


----------



## nikon

There's no logo, just a smooth barrel.


----------



## greenLED

dibs on it!


----------



## nikon

Sorry, we don't do dibs here. Dibs are for the B/S/T forum. And what the heck does "dibs" mean?


----------



## greenLED

:laughing: I know, but I couldn't resist. It's something my son says when he wants first in line. Not exactly sure what the literal meaning is.


----------



## greenLED

My first pic on this thread! I was hoping to post my own collection, but instead I wanted to show you guys a one-in-a-kind (maybe) miniMag in my collection... drumroll...






No, it's not a silver one, it's a bare Aluminum one! A bit of down time in the lab + some extra NaOH... and my beater mini-Mag is re-born. I decided not to polish it, but leave it with all its previous scratches, etc. I like the way this one came out; I may do more, just for fun.

PS. I'll post a pic of my collection once is more complete.


----------



## Former_Mag_User

How close does the Fuschia Minimag resemble the color of the Pink Minimag? 

*Fuschia*





_Click for larger image._


----------



## greenLED

For lack of better words, pink looks like a faded fuschia. Fuschia really screams out its color. AFAIK, only unknurled fuschia are available.


----------



## Former_Mag_User

So the pink is a little more subtle and 
the fuschia comes out and slaps you in the face...


----------



## turbodog

[ QUOTE ]
*Former_Mag_User said:*
So the pink is a little more subtle and 
the fuschia comes out and slaps you in the face... 

[/ QUOTE ]

The one in your link is fuschia.


----------



## turbodog

Check my picture(s) on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Former_Mag_User

I know, that's why I typed "Fuschia" in large bold letters above the picture. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Just kidding...

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## greenLED

Did you guys see Action-light's new "hot pink" miniMag?

I e-mailed them asking if this was just a knurled fuschia, but this is what they said:



> The hot pink is an entirely different color then the fuchsia. The hot pink is brighter and more vibrant then the fuchsia. It is about as hot pink as you can get within the anodizing process.



What do you guys think? Is this really a new color?


----------



## Former_Mag_User

I hope it isn't exactly like the older pink maglites becuase I just paid $30 for one. 

Me --> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif <-- Action Lights


----------



## turbodog

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
Did you guys see Action-light's new "hot pink" miniMag?

I e-mailed them asking if this was just a knurled fuschia, but this is what they said:

[ QUOTE ]
The hot pink is an entirely different color then the fuchsia. The hot pink is brighter and more vibrant then the fuchsia. It is about as hot pink as you can get within the anodizing process.

[/ QUOTE ]

What do you guys think? Is this really a new color? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Will let you know. I have 2 on order.


----------



## greenLED

leave it to Turbodog to sort all things mini-Mag (among other things, of course). Looking forward to the real-world pics. I'm still not convinced it's a new color. :thinking: we'll see...


----------



## rdshores

I just received a new "hot pink" mini mag. I don't have a camera, but I did a scan of the new hot pink one compared to a cut down Fuchsia one. They look the same to me.


----------



## Roy

Another MagLite re-name!!!!


----------



## greenLED

That's what I thought. The "new" hot pink=knurled fuschia...

On the subject of re-names:
charcoal = gray = pewter?, or gray=pewter only?


----------



## turbodog

Even if I IS a re-name, I still will enjoy having it. Basically, it's a knurled fuschia if you want to look at it that way. Sort of a "legitimate" fuschia if you will.


----------



## greenLED

Yup, I totally agree with you. Althought the smooth barrel of the fuschia is nice, it kinda stands out differently when put side by side with the other colors.


----------



## turbodog

[ QUOTE ]
*rdshores said:*
I just received a new "hot pink" mini mag. I don't have a camera, but I did a scan of the new hot pink one compared to a cut down Fuchsia one. They look the same to me.





[/ QUOTE ]

HEY!

You are NOT allowed to have one before I get mine.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## greenLED

> *Former_Mag_User said:*
> I hope it isn't exactly like the older pink maglites becuase I just paid $30 for one.



I told you, send it to me, and I'll strip the anodizing.  I should be :banned::laughing:


----------



## turbodog

Ok, just got my 2 from UPS.

They are a new color. No doubt about it at all.

I figure "rdshores" may have gotten some with anodizing variances.

Picture:






From left to right:

hot pink, nascar spectrum, fuschia, hot pink, normal pink

The HP light almost glows. It's like the orange one almost.


----------



## turbodog

.


----------



## rdshores

Thanks for the pics turbodog. There seems to be a variation in the tint of your two hot pink lights. Will be interesting to see if there are more variations. I ordered my hot pink light #MG-M2AKYL from MEI Research Corp.,43178 Business Park Dr. ,Ste. 100 ,Temecula, CA 92590. Price was $17.95 plus $8.81 shipping for a total of $26.76.


----------



## turbodog

Naw, tints are identical. The photo's angle or flash makes them look a little different.

They are definitely "hot pink".


----------



## greenLED

Happy B'day turbodog! Thanks for the pics and for sharing all other info regarding these lights. :twothumbs


----------



## greenLED

woohooo! I got a charcoal from Xrunner yesterday!
Now I'm missing midnight blue, hot pink (damn those new colors!), Nascar fade, bronze, and light blue. I decided I will only do "colors", so I'm not worried about getting the Flaglight or the Americana set.

BTW, how different is the "light blue" to the BLS (aka. blue shimmer)?


----------



## Former_Mag_User

I should have one of the older pink Minimags on it's way to me very soon...


----------



## greenLED

I just posted this on the group buys section, in case someone is interested in getting some more colors:

colored minimag group buy?


----------



## greenLED

I just got a purple one in a blister pack and I noticed it's mislabeled. It has "gray" printed on the pamphlet, but it has a sticker with the right part #'s for purple. Anyone seen this happen before or with other colors?


----------



## turbodog

yeah, it happens a fair amount


----------



## will

I just received 2 of the new 'hot pink' lites from MEI research. They really look like the fuscia one I bought a few months back. There may be a slight difference in color, but it is very slight. I wouldn't want to take 'head' off all of them and try to put it back with the correct barrel. How about a nice bright yellow, a deep red, a dark turquoise, or even a white ( I do not know if these are valid anodizing colors - )


----------



## greenLED

I honestly hadn't been paying attention. However, I was at WalMart this last weekend, and spotted some gray ones with "black" pamphets and a "gray" sticker+barcode on top.

I'm not sure I've seen white ano. Clear ano, maybe? You're right, yellow'd be nice.


----------



## XenonM3

Hi guys, I really love the MiniMag form factor too, and I was wondering with Maglite being such a big company with so much resources, 

why don't they offer any HA3 coating on their lights?


----------



## greenLED

I'm going to speculate, it's cosmetics and pricing issues.

HAIII comes out "a little different" between batches and stock materials. If your heads came from stock A, and the bodies from B, the tones won't match and people don't like that. Also, if I were a "regular" buyer, I'd be thrilled to get blue, red, black, etc. "Dull gray" doesn't have as much appeal to some people.

HAIII might increase their prices. Although at the scale of their sales, it might be possible to do it. (I don't know, I'm just speculating ) Even then, their profit would be reduced (assuming they must keep the lower price to still target their same customers).

jbev is doing another HAiii run; I think his thread is on the groupbuys section.


----------



## XenonM3

:thanks: for the info GreenLED, I will look up Jbevs thread for one.


----------



## xiaoyao

Wow, beautiful Mag. 
Is that 1AA light a standard Mag?


----------



## greenLED

No, fellow CPF'ers cut them down to size.


----------



## NotASolder

Who's doing the cut minimags now? :shrug: 

I've searched the forums for the member mentioned above (haveblue) without success. :huh2:


----------



## turbodog

He changed his name. Try trueblue.


----------



## NotASolder

:thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED

So last night I'm in an elevator and this flight attendant dude comes in and I notice he's got a minimag on his belt. I say "cool flashlight"  and he lets me take a look at it. What caught my attention is that it wasn't a color I'd seen before.

If you're familiar with the jade minimag, picture the same color intensity, *BUT* it was a greener color. If I had to describe it differently, I'd say it was a sun-faded lime green (but the body was intact - no scratches, etc.). The guy was in a hurry so I didn't have time to inquire more.

Any ideas as to what this color may be? Or maybe it was a jade one, but the elevator lightning made it look different? I just looked at my jade minimag, and the one from last night definitely had a greener tint to it. My jade has a blueish-green tint, last night's light was more of a light-greenish tint. :thinking:

BTW, it had the stock bulb in there :shakehead:


----------



## turbodog

greenLED said:


> So last night I'm in an elevator and this flight attendant dude comes in and I notice he's got a minimag on his belt. I say "cool flashlight"  and he lets me take a look at it. What caught my attention is that it wasn't a color I'd seen before.
> 
> If you're familiar with the jade minimag, picture the same color intensity, *BUT* it was a greener color. If I had to describe it differently, I'd say it was a sun-faded lime green (but the body was intact - no scratches, etc.). The guy was in a hurry so I didn't have time to inquire more.
> 
> Any ideas as to what this color may be? Or maybe it was a jade one, but the elevator lightning made it look different? I just looked at my jade minimag, and the one from last night definitely had a greener tint to it. My jade has a blueish-green tint, last night's light was more of a light-greenish tint. :thinking:
> 
> BTW, it had the stock bulb in there :shakehead:



This is only part-way answering your question, but there are several colors close to jade. Also, I have seen significant tint differences within the "same" color. Finally, ambient lighting could have skewed your perspective.


----------



## swissbianco

where on usa can i order orange/lime green etc special color mini mag lites?

have email the store mentioned on the first pages of this tread - no ansver.

visa card&georgia shippingadress = no exporttrouble!!

thanks!!!


----------



## turbodog

swissbianco said:


> where on usa can i order orange/lime green etc special color mini mag lites?
> 
> have email the store mentioned on the first pages of this tread - no ansver.
> 
> visa card&georgia shippingadress = no exporttrouble!!
> 
> thanks!!!




Actionlights.com should have them. I have ordered a lot of lights from them in the past. Just call them.


----------



## swissbianco

thanks! will try it out. never see any sutch colors on switzerland.

specially the orange one would be great for camping, you never lost that on the forrest...


----------



## Ledean

NotASolder said:


> Who's doing the cut minimags now? :shrug:
> 
> I've searched the forums for the member mentioned above (haveblue) without success. :huh2:


 
I do , cut down minimags now. 
I did not see this thread till now. 
See link below
Ledean.


----------



## greenLED

swissbianco said:


> specially the orange one would be great for camping, you never lost that on the forrest...



Action-lights is out of the orange ones. Have you seen this thread?; I'm trying to organize a groupbuy so we can get them at a discounted price and save on shipping.


----------



## InfidelCastro

Haha, wow that's really cool. I didn't know so many greens were available.


----------



## yellow

swissbianco said:


> specially the orange one would be great for camping, you never lost that on the forrest...


watch out, they run away VERY FAST :-(
Got one just by accident, modded it with a MM-sammie (that time the ones one could regulate) + a domed mineral lens. Actually my frist working LED-"mod" (and working very good).

Then on a hike with sleeping in a mountain lodge, I lent my lights for general use. This was not a problem (I thought) as our group was the only one up there. Didnt know many of them, but hey, we were in the mountains.
Most of them did not bring any light !!!(half of the people came in very late, they have luckily been found by a couple moving around. The idiots did not bring any light for hiking at night by the date of December 31. They might have been frozen somewhere out there)

To make the story short, when we arrived at the cars the day after, I never got the light back. Noone thought to have packed it, it was not found at the lodge, ... And, of course, I never got an orange one again around here.

I strongly admit: let people play around with Your lights, but beware whom to lend it. If You dont know them, only pass around just one light, get it back as soon as possible. Non-flashaholics just have no clue.


----------



## turbodog

yellow said:


> watch out, they run away VERY FAST :-(
> Got one just by accident, modded it with a MM-sammie (that time the ones one could regulate) + a domed mineral lens. Actually my frist working LED-"mod" (and working very good).
> 
> Then on a hike with sleeping in a mountain lodge, I lent my lights for general use. This was not a problem (I thought) as our group was the only one up there. Didnt know many of them, but hey, we were in the mountains.
> Most of them did not bring any light !!!(half of the people came in very late, they have luckily been found by a couple moving around. The idiots did not bring any light for hiking at night by the date of December 31. They might have been frozen somewhere out there)
> 
> To make the story short, when we arrived at the cars the day after, I never got the light back. Noone thought to have packed it, it was not found at the lodge, ... And, of course, I never got an orange one again around here.
> 
> I strongly admit: let people play around with Your lights, but beware whom to lend it. If You dont know them, only pass around just one light, get it back as soon as possible. Non-flashaholics just have no clue.



When you loan it out, just get a $100 deposit.

I told my friends that I don't care what they borrow, but be aware that I don't own any lights that cost under $100. I always get them back, and am eagerly notified of such.


----------



## sizzlechest

Turbo dog- that is a seriously sweet set up.......sell me your collection.......please.


----------



## turbodog

sizzlechest said:


> Turbo dog- that is a seriously sweet set up.......sell me your collection.......please.



Thanks for the compliment.


I have added a few more lights. I need to take new photos.


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> I have added a few more lights.



a "few" more...   
_We need pics!_


----------



## turbodog

I have updated the photos on page 1 of this thread.

I think the differences are:

the original 4 nascar series
2 hot pink


These things are ridiculously hard to photograph. And the colors in the picture are never like they appear in real life.


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> These things are ridiculously hard to photograph. And the colors in the picture are never like they appear in real life.



Yup! Whenever I've tried to photograph them several things get in the way: their own reflection, the light I'm using (or not), the flash glare (or lack thereof)... it's a pain.

:kewlpics:


----------



## flashgreenie

you need to do indirect lightning. Don't point the light source(flash or other wise) at it. That tends to wash out the colors.


----------



## greenLED

what type of indirect lighting is best? I've tried that with a regular incan bulb and with a compact fluorescent, and the colors weren't "real"


----------



## Ledean

Hi Green ,

the following link will give you a few tips on flashlight photography https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/93072



greenLED said:


> what type of indirect lighting is best? I've tried that with a regular incan bulb and with a compact fluorescent, and the colors weren't "real"


----------



## sizzlechest

I am a newbie. I am absolutely addicted to flashlights. After that this being stated:

One of the things I am interested in is getting a 2-AA minimag collection going....anyone wanting to get me started? Anyone getting bored of their current collection? Anyone have enough duplicates that they want to sell to start me out? I would appreciate a jump start to my new flashlight addiction........I suppose a 10+ lights minimum in near perfect condition would be a good start eh? let me know.


----------



## turbodog

sizzlechest said:


> I am a newbie. I am absolutely addicted to flashlights. After that this being stated:
> 
> One of the things I am interested in is getting a 2-AA minimag collection going....anyone wanting to get me started? Anyone getting bored of their current collection? Anyone have enough duplicates that they want to sell to start me out? I would appreciate a jump start to my new flashlight addiction........I suppose a 10+ lights minimum in near perfect condition would be a good start eh? let me know.



You can get most of these right now from:
1. walmart
2. kmart
3. action lights.com
4. ebay


----------



## Roy

Home Depot used to have colors that Walmart didn't have.


----------



## farmall

I may part with my collection. I don't have all of them, but I have some hard to find. I will try a get some photos today.

The the tough ones I have are anondized gold, pink, dark blue, bronze, and the recently sold out orange. I also have the complete set of original NASCAR lights.

This would be a huge start for your collection.


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> One of the things I am interested in is getting a 2-AA minimag collection going....anyone wanting to get me started?



Aside from the places turbodog suggested, here's a couple more options for you:

I'm organizing a group-buy with action lights. We need a minimum order to get a discount with them, so browse their site and if you're interested post on that thread. Whenever I find "rare" colors, I grab a couple and re-sell them to people who are interested (I don't charge extra for doing this -people pay actual price + mailing).

I'm selling some hard to find gold anodized minimags.


----------



## Ledean

Farmall,
Pm sent.


----------



## sizzlechest

Thanks everyone for the information......I greatly appreciate it. 

Farmall, let me know on that photo, that sounds like a great starting point!


----------



## yellow

collectors, I have one question (related to the my lost orange MM (in fact stolen) ).

Do You USE Your special colors, especially when there is a chance someone else might have a need for them, say on a hike?
Or do You take ordinary colors then (black, red, blue, green)?


----------



## Roy

My AA MiniMag in the first posting in this thread are all shelf queens! All are dry mounted (no batteries). I have some of the standard colors for loaners, gifts, etc.


----------



## greenLED

Nope, I don't use any of the lights in my collection. Sounds weird because all my other lights see frequent use, but I wouldn't risk losing or damaging the collection. I've seen orange minimags only twice in the last 4 years (I let the first one pass  ) and I don't want to be unable to replace any of the colors I have.

I have 3 black ones and a bare Aluminum minimag that I use around the house and let other people use. Incidentally, these "beater" minimags all have LED's in them; the black ones have 5mm LED's, and the bare-Al has a NG500 sammie that I use as a helmet light.


----------



## yellow

You noticed there are a few hongkong guys at ebay offering MMs?
Just ordered orange, gold, copper, ice blue.
Even with shipping costs being more (one of them: double) the price of the light, each will be tremendously cheaper than normal colors here (in Austria).

They re not auctions, but shops, I think


----------



## greenLED

Yellow, please, *do* let us know how that turns out. I've also e-mailed the seller (and other HK vendors) a bunch'a times (for the groupbuy), and I never got a response.

I commented on those HK color offerings to a Maglite rep, and she was very concerned about the authenticity of them. I really hope she was wrong. I asked Maglite because they seem to have a good selection of colors and I was puzzled that they're hard to find in the US but the offer them in HK. Shipping's a killer, and for a GB, I'm sure we'd get  with taxes.


----------



## Roy

Remember that the gold plated (24ct?) AA MiniMag is a BRASS Minibag that has been gold plated...NOT Aluminum.


----------



## greenLED

I'm guessing yellow meant gold _anodized_

The gold-plated must be one heavy puppy!


----------



## turbodog

greenLED said:


> I'm guessing yellow meant gold _anodized_
> 
> The gold-plated must be one heavy puppy!



As far as I know I am the only CPFer with a real gold one. Yes it is heavy. I'd say it's heavier without batteries than a regular one is with batteries.


Look on page 1 of this thread and the first picture I posted. The real gold is top row 4th from right. A regular anodized gold is bottom row 2nd from right.


----------



## dwflash

turbodog said:


> As far as I know I am the only CPFer with a real gold one.



Do you have the velour presentation case and velvet sleeve the gold ones originally sold with? (I stole mine on ebay last year!)

(WTB charcoal AA Minimag = please PM)


----------



## sflate

No - There are at least 2 of us here that have the Gold/Brass Minimag!! 

Mine is very glossy compared to a regular Anodized Gold and probably weighs as much as 5 or more of the anodized versions. If you pick it up you'd instantly know it wasn't 'normal'.


----------



## sflate

Oops, I guess there's at least 3 of us here!!

Mine came with the velour presentation case and velvet sleeve. I too 'stole' mine from ebay a few years ago.


----------



## turbodog

I've got the velour(?) case. The case was in a white thin cardboard sheath.

You say "stole" off ebay. Does this indicate a low price?

I still know where 2 more are, and they are for sale. The seller wants about $150 approximately after shipping/insurance/etc.


----------



## dwflash

The first was $85 (clearly identified w/11 bids) from an Australian flashaholic, the second $19.50 from a clueless mid-western housewife. If your source is selling both for $150, I'd jump on them.


----------



## greenLED

They're $150 a piece, IIRC.


----------



## yellow

hi greenled,
You mentionned, concerning the fotos in the first posts, that copper and bronze (even more) are unusual colors.
What is the difference?
The colors look very same to me, the bronze being a bit more on the dark brown side? Do the fotos show the colors like in reality?


----------



## greenLED

AFAIK, bronze is "on the darker brown side" as you call. I've never had the chance of seeing one in person, so I'll shut up now.

Turbodog very kindly rated the "rarity" of minimag colors for us. It's post#61 on this thread. From that list, it seems like orange and copper are now harder to find. It also seems now that the source for original pink and gold minimags has dried out on eBay. I found a vendor for pink (link on the colored minimags GB thread), and I have a few gold ones on BST.

How'd your transaction go with that HK supplier?

Also, the Mag reps I've talked to insist they're currently not manufacturing colors other than the ones listed on their website. I have no way to verify this.


----------



## turbodog

yellow said:


> hi greenled,
> You mentionned, concerning the fotos in the first posts, that copper and bronze (even more) are unusual colors.
> What is the difference?
> The colors look very same to me, the bronze being a bit more on the dark brown side? Do the fotos show the colors like in reality?



The bronze reminds me of antique brass/bronze cabinetry knobs. The copper looks pretty much like copper.


----------



## yellow

both of You: thanks for the info.

Update on the HK-MMs. I ordered several (gold, gold but looking like copper, ice blue and orange) from different sellers.
Today I got the orange one (seller: chingsumsum). 
Ironically the one ordered latest (1 week later than all the other) arrived first, and I even had another one from this seller. Not arrived till now. 
The shipment beared a "no Duties" stamp, and therefore I think the other ones are still at customs waiting for being checked. (Actually I have something from the shoppe, held by bureaucracy, while I got a letter from them to state items and price, without I wont get anything. Man, 1-2 weeks delay for indicating "flashlight parts" and a worth of 40,--) :-( 

Now, the orange one:
the blister pack it came in looks very real to me (but I think my lost orange one might have been a little bit lighter in color).
Theres the MM, 2 energizer batts and a holster inside; 
english, arab, chinese, something also looking arab and russian typings,
2 model and part numbers: 
original: M2A01HR / 106-000 - 432 and a tag over it, saying
tag: M2AAUHR / 106-000-677 
then there is some small printing that says: "BLACK_413-000-078_7/02"
the bulb does NOT have the green color at the base, that my purple model has.

Overall it feels like a real one, machining and treads are as expected. Must be an original.
If fakes can be made in this quality, they might not be spotted.


----------



## greenLED

I *think* I found a new color!! :nana: Well, if not a new color, at least a new code. I looked it up on turbodog's list of colors, and it's not there. I was at Sears yesterday, and found a minimag labeled:

M2AJTH
106-000-700
AST

At first it didn't grab my attention that much because it looked like charcoal (darker than pewter), but when I flipped the case and saw the "AST", I became more interested. I didn't buy it because it didn't seem to be that different from what I already have. Anyway, just letting you guys know. I may be :hairpull: if this really is a different color and I missed out on it.


Yellow, that's interesting on those HK-minimags. None of those codes are on turbodog's list either. Could it be that Mag labels their international products differently? Or maybe they're really good fakes?


----------



## yellow

got alle the lights now.
orange and "gold" (actually copper, as seen in the foto) from "chingsumsum",
gold (al) and ice blue from "special-88".

only difference to my other new one (purple from actionlights) is, that these do not have the new bulb (with the green base). These could not be fakes, just feel and look too good.

The guys answered questions (to shipping) very quick. Dont understand why they did not react to Yours, green. Maybe they do not want to make a GB, seems they make their money with the shipping (~ 3-5 HK-$ for the light, 6-8 for the shipping) ?

I have never seen any color other than black, red, silver, pewter (new here) in shops around.


----------



## sizzlechest

Yellow,

I just ordered orange, green, purple, and "golden colour" from chingsumsum, I hope I have equally good luck. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## greenLED

yellow said:


> only difference to my other new one (purple from actionlights) is, that these do not have the new bulb (with the green base). These could not be fakes, just feel and look too good.
> 
> The guys answered questions (to shipping) very quick. Dont understand why they did not react to Yours, green. Maybe they do not want to make a GB, seems they make their money with the shipping (~ 3-5 HK-$ for the light, 6-8 for the shipping)



Cool info! Yeah, I also asked him about combined shipping, etc. I was shooting for 30 or so of different colors... never heard back. At least it's good that we have (an apparently reliable, if not cheap) source.

So their "gold" is actually copper?


----------



## yellow

there are several "golds" around:

the copper one: http://cgi.ebay.de/Mini-Maglite-2-c...735244147QQcategoryZ36112QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and "real" gold (aluminium, of course):
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEW-MINI-MAGLITE...736929431QQcategoryZ36112QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and then there is "bronzing brown" ???
http://cgi.ebay.de/MINI-MAGLITE-bro...737338332QQcategoryZ36112QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
this is not bronze, is it? (damn, this tread forced me to buy 6 MMs) ;-)
(if it is, I have to get this one also, but looks not dark enough. (?) )


----------



## greenLED

yellow said:


> and then there is "bronzing brown" ???
> shortened link to eBay acution
> this is not bronze, is it? (damn, this tread forced me to buy 6 MMs) ;-)
> (if it is, I have to get this one also, but looks not dark enough. (?) )



Interesting. Please report back once you receive it. (Because you know you must have it :devil: )


----------



## Pellidon

I think AST stands for Assorted. I noticed the Solitaires in Lime Green Hot Pink. Some new Light Blue all had the same part number and the AST. I noticed that on some carded AA Minis that were basic black. 

Quite a lot of cards have color codes that don't match the goods and a new UPC sticker has been placed over the original one inside the plastic hellspawn container. Must be getting rid of old stock for hang tags. 

But the real reason for this post is Pink ALERT Pink ALERT: Wal Mart in Indianapolis has Hot Pink Mini Mags!!!!!!!! Meijer the Michigan/Indiana/Ohio/Illinois and whatever states I don't know about has some Midnight Blue. The Only one I saw at Meijer was spoiled where some nimrod slit the packet to steal the holster and lamps of all things. (WTF). So I couldn't buy that one yet. I just received a Hot Pink and a Midnight Blue from Action Lights so I can wait to pickup that spoilt package. 

Several of my Target Stores still have Copper if anyone is needing Copper Mags, let me know.

As far as I know all I need is the original light blue. 

Target has a unit marked "Silver" but it is more of a natural grey dark tint. It is different from their Grey. Variation due to anodizing or a new darker silver? UPC codes were not the same but I didn't bother to write either down.


----------



## cmacclel

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/101702


----------



## turbodog

I also snagged a hot pink at wal-mart last week. I already had 2, but wanted another one in case the part # was different.

Also, the old light/powder blue looks to be the same as the current "ice blue". I have both and they are _very_ similar. This doesn't take anodizing difference into account though. That could make them closed together or further apart.


----------



## farmall

turbodog said:


> I also snagged a hot pink at wal-mart last week. I already had 2, but wanted another one in case the part # was different.
> 
> Also, the old light/powder blue looks to be the same as the current "ice blue". I have both and they are _very_ similar. This doesn't take anodizing difference into account though. That could make them closed together or further apart.




Are these hot pinks knurled AA's??


----------



## turbodog

Yes


See my updated photo(s) on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## farmall

When you guys are putting your collections together did you get both types of the flag MM? 

I have one that reads MAG and one reads U.S.A.


----------



## greenLED

I didn't know the Flaglite came in "flavors". I've only seen the one that says U.S.A.


----------



## farmall

The patterns are the same, just the lettering is different.


----------



## dwflash

Any chance you could post a pic showing the "mag" flag.
(Just when I thought I was done with looking for minimags....)


----------



## farmall




----------



## Roy

dwflash....look at the first posting in this thread.


----------



## yaesumofo

what do you guys think should I make more of these?:





Yaesumofo


----------



## greenLED

You're evil, yaesumofo! I missed out on those last time. I think I'd be in for the third one (from left to right) and the third one (from right to left) -depending on price. How much were they last time?


----------



## Roy

My High School class had a 45 year get together where I raffeled one of these MiniMags off...it had a MadMax sandwich and a Kroll switch. Collected about $180 for the scolorship fund!!

I still have the one that is sixth from the right. It always has a big WOW! factor when I take it out in public!

If you decide to make another run of those beautiful lights, please start another thread in the B/S/T fourm.


----------



## yellow

damn, what were the costs each?

If I can afford, I would be in for 2nd and 6th from the left, 4th from right (and maybe another one from the middle ones)

Remember the GB, but missed it then.


----------



## nikon

I'd love to have one each of the sixth and eighth from the left. They'd be even more beautiful without the knurling.


----------



## greenLED

I like the knurling, keep it, please!


----------



## rikvee

Yup, I think you should make more of these 
I would be in for 4 x 2AA and 4 x 1AA's as well...


yaesumofo said:


> what do you guys think should I make more of these?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaesumofo


----------



## farmall

Please make more.. They are works of art.


----------



## sizzlechest

Anyone (Yellow?) come to conclusions on the different HK gold Minimags discussed earlier? ebay sellers:
"Special 88" lists 3 different ones: "special gold" "metal gold" and "bronzing brown"


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> Anyone (Yellow?) come to conclusions on the different HK gold Minimags discussed earlier? ebay sellers:
> "Special 88" lists 3 different ones: "special gold" "metal gold" and "bronzing brown"


I ordered from "special 88" almost 4 weeks ago and I have seen nothing from him. I am starting to get worried.


----------



## yellow

"special gold" was gold, ("metalgold" also)
"goloden color" from chingsumsum was copper

"bronzing brown" is on the way.

Dont forget the holidays, maybe You get the shipment now, as You type that it hasnt arrived

(or just have hassles with customs, I actually have some. Man, a bunch of MMs, all sent totally same, same price indicated, all stated as "flashlight" or "torch", all pacels opened for checking whats in, all got a "duty free", but one of them has been picked out and they made me visit them for the 2nd time now ((forgot to bring the invoice)) )


----------



## turbodog

Over the past year or so a few people have approached me about the display cases I had built.

If anyone wants any, here's what the builder had to say. A min qty of 10 is required (mine were really a favor, although I still had to pay). And you're looking at a minimum of $200 per pair.

If we get close to this, he might make an exception. But it would have to be fairly close I think. Or the price would likely have to go up.

They _are_ awesome. I can't take a picture of them to do them justice. They are mahogany bodies and backs, with wenge inserts in the corners.


----------



## turbodog

Here are 2 pictures. Still, they look better than this in person.


----------



## sizzlechest

I'll start the list. If in the neighborhood of $200 or so, I'd be in.


----------



## colubrid

What color is the one second to the left on the top row?
My Target has about 20 of them. Its either that color or the bronze. Its hard to tell. I looked for a color description on the package but could not find one.


----------



## turbodog

That is bronze.


----------



## farmall

colubrid 

Those you saw at target are more than likely to be copper.


----------



## Nitroz

colubrid said:


> What color is the one second to the left on the top row?
> My Target has about 20 of them. Its either that color or the bronze. Its hard to tell. I looked for a color description on the package but could not find one.


This is one of those amazing pictures that you can look at over and over and never get bored with. Ok I'm silly! :laughing: 

Man, I really wish I had not started reading this thread. Now I want more mini mags!


----------



## greenLED

Still a couple of days left before the colored minimags GB closes, Nitroz!


----------



## colubrid

farmall said:


> colubrid
> 
> Those you saw at target are more than likely to be copper.


 
You are correct. I went by there today and looked at the label on the post. It said copper. Are the coppers hard to find? Which colors are sought after or harder to find???


----------



## turbodog

Off the top of my head....

very hard
bronze
powder blue
real (as in precious metal) gold (top row, 4th from right)


hard
midnight blue
pink
jade
nascar series (not the drivers series)
lime green
gold (non precious)

undervalued
americana set

easy
red
blue
dark green
black (duh)


----------



## yellow

well, 
actually shop available colors like midnight, lime green, nascar, 
or the ones available through Hongkong E-Bayers (gold, orange, ...) 

should not they *not *be rated "hard to find"?
They are way more expensive than the normal colors, unfortunately.


----------



## colubrid

So you are saying you can't walk into a Home Depot or Lowes and find just these colors? You can only get them online?


----------



## farmall

Yes, Some of these have not been available for years. 

BTW. I have a bronze for sale in interested. 



colubrid said:


> So you are saying you can't walk into a Home Depot or Lowes and find just these colors? You can only get them online?


----------



## turbodog

QUOTE=colubrid

So you are saying you can't walk into a Home Depot or Lowes and find just these colors? You can only get them online?[/QUOTE]


*************************************


Mag makes/sell the minimags like this:

Some colors are always available most anywhere. These are red, blue, black, camo.

The other colors....... mag appears to make available 1 "bonus" color at a time. After a year or so, they will discontinue it. While it's available, it's easy to get. Wal-mart/target/etc will have them, and at regular prices.

After they're gone, you have to try and fine them elsewhere. They disappear QUICKLY at the retail level, and are only available online or on ebay.

Gold is pretty hard to find, but I got it no problem when they were still being made. But that was 20 years ago also.


----------



## sizzlechest

Turbodog,

I got a bit impatient, and decided to make my display cabinets this weekend. I wish I could add pictures to show you all- they turned out great. I went with a glass door front for my cabinets to cut down on having to dust them! 20 minis per case. I appreciate everyones help in tracking down hard-to-find colors and of course the inventory list. THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbodog

sizzlechest said:


> Turbodog,
> 
> I got a bit impatient, and decided to make my display cabinets this weekend. I wish I could add pictures to show you all- they turned out great. I went with a glass door front for my cabinets to cut down on having to dust them! 20 minis per case. I appreciate everyones help in tracking down hard-to-find colors and of course the inventory list. THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!




Email me some pictures.


----------



## farmall

Is the charcoal model still available? Is it different than the gray I see a wal-mart? I am closing in on all colors and want to have all of them.


----------



## greenLED

charcoal is darker than gray/pewter. I got mine through Xrunner, and later I saw some at the local camping store (this was several months ago).


----------



## sizzlechest

Frustrating, I have ordered the "MAG" flaglite twice from different vendors. Both times I was specific that I was looking for the "MAG" and not the "USA" flag mag b-4 I bought. Well, wouldn't you know it both times they have been the "USA" light. Still searchin'......

I have noticed you can get your hands on minimags for pretty cheap if they have a company logo or such on them. I have seen orange, lime green, & hot pink, with some sort of logos in the $10 range. I just picked up an ice blue for $5.99. Is it possible to remove the logos without damaging the overall appearance of the light/what type of product would you try using?


----------



## turbodog

sizzlechest said:


> Frustrating, I have ordered the "MAG" flaglite twice from different vendors. Both times I was specific that I was looking for the "MAG" and not the "USA" flag mag b-4 I bought. Well, wouldn't you know it both times they have been the "USA" light. Still searchin'......
> 
> I have noticed you can get your hands on minimags for pretty cheap if they have a company logo or such on them. I have seen orange, lime green, & hot pink, with some sort of logos in the $10 range. I just picked up an ice blue for $5.99. Is it possible to remove the logos without damaging the overall appearance of the light/what type of product would you try using?



If MAG put the logo there, it's likely laser engraved.


----------



## sizzlechest

Have you checked out these flamed mimimags? great prices too! I had to buy a couple. 

www.flamebrainz.com


----------



## Dimples

First time visiting this site. Very beautiful collections. I only have HIDs but don't mind starting Minimag collection.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Dimples said:


> First time visiting this site. Very beautiful collections. I only have HIDs but don't mind starting Minimag collection.



Which HIDS do ya own??? Check out the new 75 watt Barn Burner thats on the HID forum.

BTW, welcome to CPF!!

(Watch your wallet, trust everyone!!)


----------



## sizzlechest

I sent an inquiry to maglite about the real gold minimags. Here is what they had to say about it:

Dear Timothy,
>
> In the mid 80's approximately 20,000 gold plated AA Mini MagLite's were
> manufactured and sold to Neiman Marcus and Brookstone along with a few other
> miscellaneous distributors and retailers. Depending on where they were
> purchased, the retail price averaged about $100.00.
>
> This is not an item that is currently distributed by any of our retailers.
> Your best bet to find these flashlights are via collectors and private sale.
>
> There are many individuals who collect our products. You could start your
> search on any of the popular internet auction sites, such as ebay.
>
> Thank you for your interest in Maglite products.
>
> Please contact us if we can be of further assistance.
>
> Sincerely,
> Heather Dollarhide
> Customer Service


----------



## greenLED

I'm posting these in behalf of sizzlechest; it's his collection (click on the thumbnails for larger versions):




 



Nice display cases! :rock:

(turbodog has a source for the real-gold ones)


----------



## Roy

When I asked MagLight about the gold AA MiniMag, I was told that the "real" gold plated MiniMags were made out of BRASS. Be aware of fakes.


----------



## sizzlechest

Alright, I'm running out of patience! I just received my THIRD incorrect shipment of the flagmag. I have been trying to get the "MAG" flag light and each time received the "USA" light. I even sent the last company the photo posted by FARMALL illustrating the difference between the two flag lights.....FRUSTRATING!

SOOOOOO! Help me! Anyone got an extra "mag" flag light they want to cough up? Any leads?


----------



## turbodog

If you find one, buy one for me.






sizzlechest said:


> Alright, I'm running out of patience! I just received my THIRD incorrect shipment of the flagmag. I have been trying to get the "MAG" flag light and each time received the "USA" light. I even sent the last company the photo posted by FARMALL illustrating the difference between the two flag lights.....FRUSTRATING!
> 
> SOOOOOO! Help me! Anyone got an extra "mag" flag light they want to cough up? Any leads?


----------



## sizzlechest

10-4 Turbo dog you got it!

When you find some more of those "real" gold minimags buy one for me! We can call it an even swap?!


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> 10-4 Turbo dog you got it!
> 
> When you find some more of those "real" gold minimags buy one for me! We can call it an even swap?!



Now that's funny..


----------



## farmall

Did anyone here win the real gold minimag on ebay??


----------



## greenLED

didn't even notice one was running...  gotta look now 

Here's the link to the auction.


----------



## turbodog

That's the real thing. I can tell from the photo.


----------



## Roy

sizzlechest.....what do you mean ....a MAG Flag-Lite? Explain please.


----------



## greenLED

I think he's referring to the minimag that has a US flag pattern down the body


----------



## DonShock

Roy: see post #167 in this thread for pix.


----------



## farmall

*


----------



## sizzlechest

Yippee for me! The "crown Jewel" of the collection has been purchased!!!
Well, you all knew I was hunting for the Real Gold Light.....I got that one off of ebay today, it certainly looks authentic to me, well see.


----------



## Nitroz

sizzlechest said:


> Yippee for me! The "crown Jewel" of the collection has been purchased!!!
> Well, you all knew I was hunting for the Real Gold Light.....I got that one off of ebay today, it certainly looks authentic to me, well see.


\

Are you going to bite it to see if it's real when you get it? J.K.


----------



## sizzlechest

All I can say, is i'm fairly new to this flashlight hobby yet I just spent over $100 on a flashlight....who would have ever thought......this is insane, but I love it!


----------



## Nitroz

sizzlechest said:


> All I can say, is i'm fairly new to this flashlight hobby yet I just spent over $100 on a flashlight....who would have ever thought......this is insane, but I love it!



I think I started the same way in a spending fury.


----------



## greenLED

that was perfect timing too; I've been looking on eBay and totally missed that one (not that I would've bought it...)

Congrats -nice buy!!


----------



## sizzlechest

I was amazed that just after I started asking about the real gold light, one appeared on ebay for sale?! How often have you guys seen these show up on ebay?

One thing I'm learning: "spending frenzy" = "Wife frenzy". She's quite angry......


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> I was amazed that just after I started asking about the real gold light, one appeared on ebay for sale?! How often have you guys seen these show up on ebay?
> 
> One thing I'm learning: "spending frenzy" = "Wife frenzy". She's quite angry......



...once.. this time! and I check often for minimags 


On a slightly different topic:

As you might know I've been doing a GB for colored minimags. Today I received the last bits of our order and as was checking the order when I realized the "pewter" minimags we got from action-lights are different from the pewter I have in my collection!

I bought my pewter minimag from Target a while back (and I keep seeing the same pewter shade elsewhere). The "pewter" color shade from action-lights is somewhere in between gray and copper. :thinking: This shade is different enough that I knew at once it was a shade I had not seen before and one I don't have in my collection. One important difference is that "pewter" lights from action-lights are unknurled.

I remember someone (was it Nikon?) stating they had an unknurled bronze and turbodog mentioning that was odd (or something like that). Could it be that these "unknurled pewter" from action-lights are the same as Nikon's "unknurled bronze"? Not having a bronze minimag in my collection (and given how hard it is to catch the real color of these on a pic) it is hard for me to say for sure.

What do you guys think? Could this be an oddball shade like that "greenish tint of jade" I reported a while back? (I still kick myself for not offering to buy that one on the spot - but, hey, it was an elevator sighting, not much time to react.)


----------



## sizzlechest

GreenLED- 

You had asked me about my "bronze" which is an unknurled. (bottom row, 2nd from the right in my photo). I assumed that this was a bronze, because it was darker than pewter and lighter than copper. (Noticably) With all the lights I bought recently I couldn't figure out where it came from at first- however it had to have come from action-lights, and it was listed as "pewter" unknurled. So.....I'm interested as well.....


----------



## Nitroz

I thought that the unknurled MM lights were older?


----------



## greenLED

Not sure about that, Nitroz; I think they make them for engraving purposes.

Thanks, sizzlechest! Yeah, I'm interested too. I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing this different shade. 

Individual "shade" variations (just like with the blue) or a new color?


----------



## greenLED

You guys know how hard it is to take pics of these minimags. This is my best attempt at showing the Action-Lights pewter shade against the Target pewter shade.

From left to right: silver, gray/pewter (Target), unknurled pewter (Action-Lights), charcoal (Walmart, IIRC).





I realize I could've tweaked the brightness and contrast, but I wanted the pic to show as close to reality as I was seeing. In retrospective, I should've put my copper minimag in there also. Oh, well...  

Grab a piece of freshly stripped copper wire and set it next to the pix for comparison? 

Copper is a much, much richer color than the Action-lights pewter. When comparing copper to the Action-lights pewter, the latter looks almost brown. 

I await your veredicts. 

BTW, Sizzlechest, you :rock: :thanks:


----------



## sizzlechest

Turbodog, we've decided that you need to order a pewter unknurled from MEI for your collection to determine how it compares to the real Bronze light! 


Farmall, you have a number of different browns as well. Your post # 27 shows what appears to be the the MEI unknurled pewter (2nd in from right side). Do you also have a knurled bronze? (4th in from left) 
Also, Did you ever get your shipment from special-88?

My vote is that it is an unknurled bronze, not an unknurled pewter.


----------



## greenLED

nikon said:


> I have an unknurled bronze MiniMag and haven't seen mention of one in this thread. Can I assume that it's pretty rare?



It was Nikon I was thinking about! Could that be the same as the Action-lights "pewter"?


----------



## sizzlechest

juancho said:


> *My humble collection, it can be leaving me soon, so I post in here to come and visit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am keeping one in gold.
> Juan C.



Here's that same color "pewter" unknurled light, correct?
(Bottom left)


----------



## greenLED

Yup!

Didn't juancho's collection have a bronze? Would that be the second one from the right (bottom row)? That looks a lot darker than Roy's (or is that black?).


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> . Your post # 27 shows what appears to be the the MEI unknurled pewter (2nd in from right side). Do you also have a knurled bronze? (4th in from left)
> 
> My vote is that it is an unknurled bronze, not an unknurled pewter.



I do have an unknurled pewter with a logo and a knurled bronze and they are close but not the same. Bronze has a more metallic sparkly look to it.


----------



## turbodog

I have carefully looked at the photos above of the 4 lights and compared them to 1) action-lights' photo 2) my own lights.

My best guess is that the smooth pewter from a/l most closely matches my bronze. But it's not perfect. But I also know how hard these things are to accurately photograph also.

I will call them and see what I can dig up.







sizzlechest said:


> Turbodog, we've decided that you need to order a pewter unknurled from MEI for your collection to determine how it compares to the real Bronze light!
> 
> 
> Farmall, you have a number of different browns as well. Your post # 27 shows what appears to be the the MEI unknurled pewter (2nd in from right side). Do you also have a knurled bronze? (4th in from left)
> Also, Did you ever get your shipment from special-88?
> 
> My vote is that it is an unknurled bronze, not an unknurled pewter.


----------



## turbodog

Ok,

I called and spoke with them for a while. I got lucky and talked to a guy that had obviously been there for a while and was familiar with the mag part numbers.

He said they had always known pewter and bronze as the same thing. He referenced some part numbers that matched what I had on file.

Soooooo, I think their pewter is going to be what we call bronze.

I have one on order and should know in a week or so.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## greenLED

Wow, thanks for making the call, turbodog! 



turbodog said:


> He said they had always known pewter and bronze as the same thing.


Interesting, we've always thought grey=pewter.


----------



## sizzlechest

Thanks Turbodog.....let it be bronze please! 

What color does this look like copper or bronze unknurled?





Thanks!


----------



## turbodog

I now have my minimag flaglite with the mag inscription.


----------



## farmall

I'm glad you found one. 

I have a spare LIME green FS if anyone needs it.


----------



## sizzlechest

sizzlechest said:


> Thanks Turbodog.....let it be bronze please!
> 
> What color does this look like copper or bronze unknurled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Well, these lights arrived today and they appear to be slightly darker than the new found actionlights bronze color! SCORE! (Again, it is slight, but different enough that I'm happy I bought them.) If anyone wants one PM me, I only need one and I bought them cheap.


----------



## turbodog

The light arrived today and I compared it to my knurled bronze.

It's not an exact match, but _very_ close. The bronze has a little more copper in it than the new light. But don't read too much into that as I have seen a lot of variation in their anodizing through the years.

I also compared it to all my other ones. It doesn't come close to matching anything else. So, based on ALL the factors, I have to state that I do believe it to be the bronze color we all know and lust after.








turbodog said:


> Ok,
> 
> I called and spoke with them for a while. I got lucky and talked to a guy that had obviously been there for a while and was familiar with the mag part numbers.
> 
> He said they had always known pewter and bronze as the same thing. He referenced some part numbers that matched what I had on file.
> 
> Soooooo, I think their pewter is going to be what we call bronze.
> 
> I have one on order and should know in a week or so.
> 
> Will keep you posted.


----------



## will

Hi
I have a collection of AA mini mags, I think the only one missing is the 'real' gold one. I also collect the maglite solitare. 

I get email from action lights and the one I received yesterday contains a lot of new colors, maybe, for the solitare lights. Are these just renames of existing colors? is the ruby red just red renamed, the yellow - gold, grape - looks a lot like purple, or violet? amber looks to be orange. 

thanks 

Will


----------



## sizzlechest

I got the same email from A/L. I called and they said the only "new" one in the 2AA size that they are carrying so far is ice blue. I hope those yellow and rose colors comes available in 2AA......


----------



## Roy

why don't you guys start a NEW thread on collecting the Solitare?


----------



## sizzlechest

Sorry, edit done.....


----------



## will

I was interested in the solitare lights - The AA lights have been available for awhile -


----------



## Roy

Sizzle.....
I have no problem with discussion about the Solitare, IMHO it should have it's own thread. That way folks that collect the Solitare can have their own thread and thus have an easier time collecting Solitares and information about the Solitares.


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> So, based on ALL the factors, I have to state that I do believe it to be the bronze color we all know and lust after.


----------



## will

sorry about the solitare question - didn't see anything on them in cpf. I thought it 'sorta' fit because of all the discussions on the AA colors. Are they new or different variations of an existing color? one of the new colors is yellow, but I am curious to see if it is just gold renamed. At any rate if they are new, maybe they will hit the AA Maglites as well.


----------



## greenLED

It really is yellower than the 2AA gold anodized.


----------



## sizzlechest

Yeah, the yellow looks different, and you can't tell me that rose color isn't different..... 

BTW- my "real gold" I won on ebay...lost in the mail....I could just cry.......


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> BTW- my "real gold" I won on ebay...lost in the mail....I could just cry.......



wha...  :mecry: :mecry:
I really hope it's just delayed... :candle:


----------



## will

I had won a Maglite on ebay a few years back in December, it got deliverd to me in February. The post mark on the box was the December date, probably in the back of some guys truck or something for the 3 months..


----------



## sizzlechest

Sorry to Cry wolf.....I got the real gold today!!! Apparently they have been trying to deliver it since 02/07? I never got any notices.......?

Anyways, incredible! It's the real thing and is heavy as a rock!


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Sorry to Cry wolf.....I got the real gold today!!! Apparently they have been trying to deliver it since 02/07? I never got any notices.......?
> 
> Anyways, incredible! It's the real thing and is heavy as a rock!




any pics? 

...and guess what the mailman delivered this morning? 
:thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks:

I'm sooooo hunting that charcoal down for you!


----------



## Roy

I was told by someone at MagLite that the body of the gold plated AA MiniMag was brass! That would make it heavier than a normal AA MM.


----------



## turbodog

Charcoal is sometimes available at wal-mart.


----------



## sizzlechest

Roy said:


> I was told by someone at MagLite that the body of the gold plated AA MiniMag was brass! That would make it heavier than a normal AA MM.



Roy,

Thank you for this information. I had remembered reading that the real gold was made of brass and to watch out for fakes, so I was eager to "Hold it" and verify that indeed it was heavier. Here is the photo of the packaging and the actual light as I received it:




(Click on image to enlarge)

On another note,

Greenled, I attempted to take photos of the differences between the action lights bronze/pewter unknurled light and the 10 just-so-slightly darker lights I received with logos. Needless to say, It was impossible to notice a difference in my photo and almost impossible to tell the difference with your eye. From the information received from turbo dog I am calling these bronze unknurled w/logo and nothing more than a color variation. PS- I'm glad you got your special delivery!


----------



## will

Has anyone looked into the AA's offered by ebay sellers in Hong Kong. It seems to me they have colors that are no longer available here in the US, are these Knockoffs ? I bought a pink maglite 2 years ago from a company in Switzerland, the only place I could find one. Now there are more available.


----------



## Jeritall

There is a "real" 24 K gold MM on thE Bay, just listed today...


----------



## greenLED

Will, read through this thread; I asked the same question and several answers were posted. 

Jeritall 
(link to auction)


----------



## farmall

Jeritall said:


> There is a "real" 24 K gold MM on thE Bay, just listed today...



There's a reserve on it. No bargain here.


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> Will, read through this thread; I asked the same question and several answers were posted.
> 
> Jeritall
> (link to auction)



Thanks for the reply. I did look through that thread today. I was hoping for some offical response from maglite. I went to the maglite site, they only list the standard, every day colors, black, red, silver blue etc. I have yet to see any of the specials listed there.


----------



## turbodog

I will tell you guys that the reserve it at least $120 on the light.


----------



## sizzlechest

turbodog said:


> I will tell you guys that the reserve it at least $120 on the light.


WOW another real gold! So much for never seeing one on ebay! Turbodog, you got the inside track on this one or what?

BTW- will someone shoot me a link, or give me direction as to how to find Part I of this thread? Thanks!


----------



## turbodog

sizzlechest said:


> WOW another real gold! So much for never seeing one on ebay! Turbodog, you got the inside track on this one or what?
> 
> BTW- will someone shoot me a link, or give me direction as to how to find Part I of this thread? Thanks!



No, that's just my bid. And it's still not above reserve.

Check post #1 for link to part 1. Wait, hmmm, it's not there anymore.


----------



## sizzlechest

Turbodog-you mean business! Good luck on bidding......

Alright, so I have a minimag that clearly says "CHARCOAL" on the package!!!! From Walmart. Great right? Wrong! It is the exact same as my multiple "pewter" lights from target, etc. I am starting to wonder if the color light I am missing is not charcoal at all and actually is PEWTER! But from greenled's photo the "charcoal" looks very dark colored and clearly different than the pewter? I actually had a fellow CPF member SEND ME a charcoal and it turned out to be what I am calling "pewter". So, what's the deal??????

Also, I have two VERY DISTINCTLY DIFFERENT purples!! One that I will be referring to as PURPLE and the other is clearly light purple, or lilac colored!!


----------



## turbodog

Try to match your colors to my list. The list in in this thread somewhere.





sizzlechest said:


> Turbodog-you mean business! Good luck on bidding......
> 
> Alright, so I have a minimag that clearly says "CHARCOAL" on the package!!!! From Walmart. Great right? Wrong! It is the exact same as my multiple "pewter" lights from target, etc. I am starting to wonder if the color light I am missing is not charcoal at all and actually is PEWTER! But from greenled's photo the "charcoal" looks very dark colored and clearly different than the pewter? I actually had a fellow CPF member SEND ME a charcoal and it turned out to be what I am calling "pewter". So, what's the deal??????
> 
> Also, I have two VERY DISTINCTLY DIFFERENT purples!! One that I will be referring to as PURPLE and the other is clearly light purple, or lilac colored!!


----------



## Ledean

Here is the first part. Found it in the archives.


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> WOW another real gold! So much for never seeing one on ebay!



Sometimes when people see an item like this sell (and brings a good price) they think it's a good time to move theirs.


----------



## turbodog

Yeah.

Just keep your pocketbook handy if I ever decide to sell all mine.





farmall said:


> Sometimes when people see an item like this sell (and brings a good price) they think it's a good time to move theirs.


----------



## Roy

Do not put to much faith in the package labeling by Magite! I have seen black AA MiniMag in packages labeled PURPLE!


----------



## greenLED

What Roy said about package labeling. The Charcoal (it was marked as such on the package) I have is definitely darker than pewter (as shown in the pic). I got my charcoal through Xrunner, who I believe got it from WalMart.



turbodog said:


> Just keep your pocketbook handy if I ever decide to sell all mine.


The thought of selling my collection crossed my mind the other day, but I wasn't able to put a price tag to it (admitedly, I didn't think hard, nor long about it). I eyeballed mine at least $300 (and I don't have a real gold one).


----------



## sizzlechest

Updates to the collection......

First this......







than this.......







and finally this.....






I would love to see other people's collections.......any photos?


----------



## Roy

Here's mine!






Top row L-R: Green, Lime Green, Jade, Light Blue, Blue, Dark Blue/Purple, Purple/Violet, Fuschia, Pink, Red 

Bottom row L-R: Copper, Black, Orange, Gold, Silver, Pewter/Gray, Bronze, Camo, Flag


----------



## greenLED

Wow, sizzlechest! Nice collection. Your "lighter" purple really looks like a different shade altogether


----------



## Mini-Moder

Sizzlechest, what are the 3rd and 4th light from the right. They dont look like regular mags.


----------



## greenLED

They're "finned" minimag mods. I think Ledean makes them (at least he did the fins on one of mine).


----------



## sizzlechest

Mini-Moder said:


> Sizzlechest, what are the 3rd and 4th light from the right. They dont look like regular mags.



Yeah, there are some very talented machinist CPF members.
Ledeon can do cut downs or grooved mags- PM him. 
Cmaccel did these particular ones for me- their awesome.

Greenled- the purples are REALLY different! I'll call this a color variation until I can find MORE of them! Acually that lighter purple one and a weird colored gold/bronze one came from a recent purchase- both of them are way off the normal colors for some reason- the gold/bronze one is the 4th in from the right bottom row.....


----------



## Ledean

Wow nice collection Sizzlechest. And to think that you started collecting very recently..Good Job



Cut down 1AA minimags. One day I will take a pic of all my 1AA mags



.


----------



## farmall

I really like the flamed. And I see you found the other flag light.


----------



## greenLED

Sizzlechest, you have me fired up again on minimag hunting!

If you find another one of those "light purple", I'd very much appreciate you grabbing one for me. :thanks:


----------



## Mini-Moder

I dont even know if they exist but I want a finned mini mini mag. That would be sweet. If they exist somebody please tell me.


----------



## farmall

I'll bet ledean would build one for you. 





Mini-Moder said:


> I dont even know if they exist but I want a finned mini mini mag. That would be sweet. If they exist somebody please tell me.


----------



## farmall

greenLED said:


> Sizzlechest, you have me fired up again on minimag hunting!
> 
> If you find another one of those "light purple", I'd very much appreciate you grabbing one for me. :thanks:



Grab me one too. Thanks


----------



## sizzlechest

I'm always keeping my eyes out for odd colors- I'll let you guys know if I find anything. Funny, I went to home depot and they had blue, pewter, and black. Than I went down the street to a small hardware store and he had red, blue, black, hunter, purple, pewter, silver, and camo. His price was double home depots however! 

Farmall/anyone else- the guy who does the flaming on the minimags will do them for $8.00 each, or $7.00 each if we do more than a dozen. He sells the standard colors on his website for $15 each- www.flamebrainz.com 

Ledeon, please get us some pictures- your lights kick bass!!!! Also, please see CHEERS! to Ledeon : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/109285


----------



## greenLED

small shops are surprisingly good sources for odd colors - I got my dark green and purple at an ACE hardware store (2x price as elsewhere :green


----------



## turbodog

That's ok. I got one of mine from Norway.

Their postal stamps are cloth, it appears!




greenLED said:


> small shops are surprisingly good sources for odd colors - I got my dark green and purple at an ACE hardware store (2x price as elsewhere :green


----------



## Mini-Moder

sizzlechest, on your second picture on the bottom shelf and all the way to the right there is a MMMag. But it appears to be in a matte color, I didnt know those exsisted in the mini mag world. Is that custom made?


----------



## greenLED

that'd be a HA anodized one

(note to self: add one of those to the list of "still need one")


----------



## sizzlechest

I bought that minimimag with HA3 from grubbster. Super unique eh?!
Keep an eye on this thread: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/104793

Bill is going to be SELLING some extra lights that will come from this groupbuy. (I already have 2 minimags coming from this batch- can't wait to get them.) BTW- I really only need one.........


----------



## Mini-Moder

Sizzle, does that HA MMMag have stock MMag parts or the LED mod?


----------



## Mini-Moder

> Ledeon, please get us some pictures- your lights kick bass!!!! Also, please see CHEERS! to Ledeon : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/109285



I dont know if you guys have seen these but these are from the post where Ledeon was selling the finned MMMags. Link


----------



## sizzlechest

Mini-Moder said:


> Sizzle, does that HA MMMag have stock MMag parts or the LED mod?


Neither, its a shelf queen!!!!! Actually it came with Auroralite's minimag hotwire kit:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97490
+ metal reflector, strion bulb and mineral glass lens. All are being used in a "worker bee" light now however!


----------



## Mini-Moder

Wanna sell it?:thinking:


----------



## will

I had traded emails with one of the people at Maglite over the last few days. The will do special colors for customers, like some of the ones that end up at action lights, 'There were thousands left over and they bought them' So to the collectors out there - do these count as Maglight colors ?, do they end up like the NASCAR signature series ? Do only the Maglites with actual item numbers count?


----------



## Jeritall

If you like them, collect them! Who cares what others think. When Roy started this thread, (How long ago?) alot of CPF'ers hated Maglite Inc. and look how many are hooked on these little colored gems now!!!


----------



## greenLED

Mag needs a minimum of 10000 units for a new special run.


----------



## Mini-Moder

Well there are 12,000 CPF members, so start the sign up sheet. 


:lolsign:


----------



## will

I would still like to see a true yellow, white - ( but I don't think there is an anodized color white ) You are right - if you like 'em collect 'em no matter what the color...


----------



## turbodog

Mini-Moder said:


> Well there are 12,000 CPF members, so start the sign up sheet.
> 
> 
> :lolsign:



I have actually entertained that, and have bought directly from mag already. 

THEIR HANDLING AND SHIPPING FEES ARE UNBELIEVABLY HIGH.

It would actually be cheaper for me to fly there first class and get the lights myself.


----------



## sizzlechest

Has anyone thought of THREATENING the purchasing department staff of big box stores to get them to go with more unique colors? Just a thought.....
I would really like to see that yellow color and that rose color produced in the minimag size......

BTW- that real gold went for some serious $$$$$$- anyone here got any confessions to make?


----------



## farmall

WoW. That did get high. It made yours look like a bargain. I'll bet this thread had something to do with the price. That's why I said nothing while the one you won was listed.


----------



## turbodog

Posted edited by Turbodog due to alleged offensive content.


----------



## will

I was one of the bidders on that - not the winner..


----------



## turbodog

Posted edited by Turbodog due to alleged offensive content.


----------



## LuxLuthor

OK, let us know (I was one of those who contacted you by PM)...and is that the same they sell for on EBay now?


----------



## SpringFalls

What do you think is a fair price for these 24K Gold Mini Maglites?


----------



## sizzlechest

farmall said:


> WoW. That did get high. It made yours look like a bargain. I'll bet this thread had something to do with the price. That's why I said nothing while the one you won was listed.



I agree with farmall. HOWEVER, I think if the guy accepts turbodog's proposal of 4 @ $150 each that is fair enough-I'd jump on it. As turbodog stated "its the crown jewel of the collection". I agree. It is an unbelievably unique flashlight!

For those of you who want to hold out for an auction I really don't want to "compete" with those of you who want one and don't have one yet. So good luck bidding & I hope you can secure a "bargain price" too. Or the VERY BEST would be to find one at a yard sale for $2.00!!!!


----------



## Jeritall

There are getting to be so many different color names out there, (i.e. purple, violet, grape, ??? etc.), I lost track of the ones I do have. HINT> What I am going to do from now on is to cut the model# and part# from Mag-lite's UPC label on the back of the package and put it inside the flashlight for future reference. I'm kind of color blind anyway and I hope this helps me before they come out with something like magenta or lilac. Don't pay any attention to the color printed on the package. I have bought an orange and a fuscia, both in packages labled purple.... 

I seem to have lost or given away my "Mag"flag, (not USA), and silver bodied NASCAR MM. I've tried most of the online sources, (Action Light etc.) and haunt thEbay, HD, Ace and Lowes and can't find them. I would appreciate a source..


----------



## will

is pewter actually a silver gray color? I always though it was. and bronze is like a dark copper color


----------



## turbodog

Posted edited by Turbodog due to alleged offensive content.


----------



## turbodog

Yes, it is the crown jewel of my collection. But! I will restate that it was NEVER A REGULAR PRODUCTION LIGHT. I bought one because I felt like spending some money, not because I felt I needed it to complete the collection. This is the same thing Roy said to me. Most people, even collectors, never knew the light existed.

If I really wanted to collect all of them, I would start on the nascar series.





sizzlechest said:


> I agree with farmall. HOWEVER, I think if the guy accepts turbodog's proposal of 4 @ $150 each that is fair enough-I'd jump on it. As turbodog stated "its the crown jewel of the collection". I agree. It is an unbelievably unique flashlight!
> 
> For those of you who want to hold out for an auction I really don't want to "compete" with those of you who want one and don't have one yet. So good luck bidding & I hope you can secure a "bargain price" too. Or the VERY BEST would be to find one at a yard sale for $2.00!!!!


----------



## turbodog

Posted edited by Turbodog due to alleged offensive content.


----------



## greenLED

The new color names seem to apply to the new Solitaires; we've been using the names and product codes that turbodog posted a long time ago (I forget if it's in this thread or "Part 1").

Pewter is a dark silver color (charcoal is even darker). Bronze is almost like a metalic brown.

Somebody get us a Maglite color wheel!


----------



## farmall

Take a look at eBay #8771543729. I bought one from this guy about a year ago. It is a darker red than the ones you find today. It is almost maroon and has the old school o-ring in the tail cap.

If you collect color variations this is one.


----------



## sizzlechest

Okay, I'm in for the color variation red- thanks for the tip farmall. I for one happen to love the color variation lights......

Turbodog- are all of the nascar series lights based on the standard stock colors?


----------



## turbodog

FYI:

This seller also has pink.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Mag-Lite-A...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They are reliable. I have bought about 6 lights from them.





farmall said:


> Take a look at eBay #8771543729. I bought one from this guy about a year ago. It is a darker red than the ones you find today. It is almost maroon and has the old school o-ring in the tail cap.
> 
> If you collect color variations this is one.


----------



## turbodog

I don't know for sure. But from what I have seen, I'd say yes.





sizzlechest said:


> Okay, I'm in for the color variation red- thanks for the tip farmall. I for one happen to love the color variation lights......
> 
> Turbodog- are all of the nascar series lights based on the standard stock colors?


----------



## sizzlechest

turbodog said:


> FYI:
> 
> This seller also has pink.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Mag-Lite-A...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> They are reliable. I have bought about 6 lights from them.



It looks like the hot pink / fuschia color correct? Not the light pink?


----------



## greenLED

Ditto on what turbodog said (including how many lights I bought from them).

I bought my "pink" from them - that looks like the same pic from the auction I won (long time ago). If it's from the same batch I bought, these are the "original" ones that come in the square plastic hang-box and the old Maglite logo (like a sunrise). Somebody ask him if those are the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Turbo, did you hear back from that person who had four of those new Gold lights? Didn't they sell for at least $100 originally? If so, it seems strange that they would sell now for $100 if new on EBay. Thanks!


----------



## turbodog

Posted edited by Turbodog due to alleged offensive content.


----------



## LuxLuthor

$200 !!! OMG LOL....ok, forget that idea then, and let them gather dust in his closet.


----------



## farmall

$200??? I can leave that spot on my shelf empty till one shows up elsewhere. $150 delivered would me max for me.


----------



## turbodog

Posted edited by Turbodog due to alleged offensive content.


----------



## cooler_exp

I might be interested, please pm me. Or maybe my bulbs loose.


----------



## cooler_exp

here looks to be some of the soft pink maglites that were going for $50.00 awhile back...http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Maglite-AA...yZ117110QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## will

take a look at the shipping for the pink maglites from the UK - 5 pounds for the first, 2 pounds for each additional. this may make sense to do a group buy - or get those that want one or two, to order all together, then ship separately in the US.


----------



## will

just another thought - EBAY - when something is mentioned here - we all compete against each other , ( the pink lights are an exception, there are a lot available, ) I guess there are 2 trains of though on this, when a member sees something, that person can let everyone know it is out there, or keep it quiet and let those actively looking for some thing bid on that item. I don't have an answer as to which is better, I think the gold maglites brought this to my attention and perhaps that is why the price was high.


----------



## cooler_exp

yeah, Ive been after the gold ones and keep getting smoked on the bidding.


----------



## sizzlechest

cooler_exp said:


> here looks to be some of the soft pink maglites that were going for $50.00 awhile back...http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Maglite-AA...yZ117110QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


$50? WTF?! That makes the $200 for the real gold sound like a bargain!


----------



## greenLED

I think my pink minimag is the one I paid the most for - $25-30, IIRC.


----------



## will

it seems to me that some of the colors are coming back on the market. For awhile there were no pinks ( the light pink ) then gold,( anodized ), bronze was rare for awhile. Are these colors being produced again? is there an old stash somewhere? 

I bought a light blue 2 years ago, this isn't the same as ice blue, shimmer blue, blue or dark blue. 

I like the idea of a maglite color wheel


----------



## sizzlechest

greenLED said:


> So last night I'm in an elevator and this flight attendant dude comes in and I notice he's got a minimag on his belt. I say "cool flashlight"  and he lets me take a look at it. What caught my attention is that it wasn't a color I'd seen before.
> 
> If you're familiar with the jade minimag, picture the same color intensity, *BUT* it was a greener color. If I had to describe it differently, I'd say it was a sun-faded lime green (but the body was intact - no scratches, etc.). The guy was in a hurry so I didn't have time to inquire more.
> 
> Any ideas as to what this color may be? Or maybe it was a jade one, but the elevator lightning made it look different? I just looked at my jade minimag, and the one from last night definitely had a greener tint to it. My jade has a blueish-green tint, last night's light was more of a light-greenish tint. :thinking:
> 
> BTW, it had the stock bulb in there :shakehead:



GREEN!!!! I just happen to have found a color that is BETWEEN jade and Lime green as you describe here.......photos to follow!!!!!!!


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> GREEN!!!! I just happen to have found a color that is BETWEEN jade and Lime green as you describe here.......photos to follow!!!!!!!





I just hope you grabbed two (please?!). I'll trade you for couple of "unique" minimags I'm working on  :laughing: (package arrived over the weekend, thanks)

 on the pics


----------



## sizzlechest

Okay, check this out:





(1) Forrest Green (2) GREENLED (3) Lime Green (4) Jade

Four distinctly different green colors! Even with my crappy photography skills it is EVIDENT that this color is very much different-much more so in person. 
Greenled - this light will always belong to you....it just may need to be displayed in my collection case for a while! (Don't worry guys I'll find more!)


----------



## cooler_exp

sizzlechest said:


> Okay, check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Forrest Green (2) GREENLED (3) Lime Green (4) Jade
> 
> Four distinctly different green colors! Even with my crappy photography skills it is EVIDENT that this color is very much different-much more so in person.
> Greenled - this light will always belong to you....it just may need to be displayed in my collection case for a while! (Don't worry guys I'll find more!)



Count me in when you get more, I`m always up to adding to my collection. You can really tell the difference in the photo. Any hints to where to you got it?


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Okay, check this out:
> 
> (1) Forrest Green (2) GREENLED (3) Lime Green (4) Jade
> 
> Four distinctly different green colors! Even with my crappy photography skills it is EVIDENT that this color is very much different-much more so in person.
> Greenled - this light will always belong to you....it just may need to be displayed in my collection case for a while! (Don't worry guys I'll find more!)







That's it!! That's the one I was talking about! Thank you for the name you gave it.  

No worries, I know you will keep good care of _my _light.  You must have the most complete collection of colors out there. :twothumbs


Thanks for keeping your eyes peeled for one of these (and the "faded purple" as well)! :thanks:


----------



## turbodog

Sorry, I just can't get behind this "new" color. I've seen so much tint variations in the past that I can't believe it. I have seen tint variations that would make me believe I had a new color were it not for the model # printed on the box.

Between that and mag's list of colors I have verified several times with different sources I simply think you have a way-way off-tint model.


----------



## nikon

Here's a picture of the light I've been EDC'ing for a long time (modded, of course). It's not a perfectly accurate rendition of the color. In reality the light is closer in color to #2 above (GREENLED). I'd always assumed it was Lime green, but it really doesn't resemble #3 nor the Lime green shown on the Action-Lights website.


----------



## sizzlechest

That's why I called it the color "Greenled". It is absolutely not a *new* color sold at retail level. I bought it on ebay & I can't simply go buy more of them, same as the soft purple light that I found. My fun would have been over a while ago if I only bought the official colors listed by this forum. I have enjoyed finding "off" colors to fill in my collection. I'll tell you what though, this is one is sweet, its NOT jade and its NOT dark green- I can't figure out which color this would be a variation of! This makes it rare IMHO.


----------



## greenLED

Yeah, that's definitely the one I was talking about, sizzlechest and nikon. I agree with sizzlechest; part of the joy is in the "hunt" for all the colors and their variations. You still have a complete collection, TD, no worries. 

You know, every time I look at my collection, I tend to change which one I like the most


----------



## will

I just compared my list to the 'official' list posted in this thread. I have one light that is not shown - hot pink.( to be honest - the hot pink is very close to the fuscia - no knurl. ) I was pleased to see that all the blues were listed, light blue, shimmer blue, ice blue, blue, midnight blue.


----------



## turbodog

I'm interested in the ebay pink for sale.

It looks like something new.

I'm trying to get the seller to email a better photo to me.


----------



## will

I have seen pictures of some of the cabinets made to display the maglites. They all seem to line up the lights, large end down in a row. Some have doors, some don't. Has anyone though of a display case arranged with the heads up and displayed in an arc. this could be one or two tiers high. I would like to get something or make something a little different. I do a fair amount of woodworking as a hobby and am looking for a new challange. Any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## will

I received a note back from the seller in the UK for the pink maglites

'Maglite part number for these is M2AKYL. 
These were only released here in the UK in 2005, in conjunction with a breast cancer charity. '

Are these the same as the older pink maglite?


----------



## turbodog

Well, that seals it then. That's the exact same p/n as the hot pink models that came out recently.

The h/p are available at wal-mart and action lights/etc.





will said:


> I received a note back from the seller in the UK for the pink maglites
> 
> 'Maglite part number for these is M2AKYL.
> These were only released here in the UK in 2005, in conjunction with a breast cancer charity. '
> 
> Are these the same as the older pink maglite?


----------



## turbodog

Here is my CURRENT mag p/n info:


black
m2a01h
m2a016
m2a01L
m2a01c
m2addL
m2a49L w/swiss army knife
m2addL (smooth)
*** available anywhere ***

camo
m2a02h
m2a02L
m2a-camo

red
m2a036
m2a03h
m2a03L
m2ared
m2adel
m2a03r
m2adeL (smooth)

gold (AL)
m2a046
m2a04L
m2a040 clear square plastic hang tag box 103-000-024

orange
m2aauh
m2aauL
m2aauhe (from blister pack)
m2aau2 action-lights

jade
m2aish
m2aisL
target exclusive

gray/pewter
m2a94L ?
m2a09h gray?
m2a-pew ?
m2adhL (smooth) pewter?

bronze
m2a???

silver
m2a106
m2a10h
m2a10L
m2a-sil

light blue

blue
m2a116
m2a11h
m2a11L
m2adfl (smooth, might be wrong blue though)
m2a110 p/n 103-000-090

midnight blue
m2afdL action-lights

dark green
m2a396
m2a39h
m2a39L
m2a-grn
m2adgL (smooth)
m2adjL (smooth) action-lights

lime green
m2aczL
m2aczh
m2adjL (smooth)

flag
m2aaeL
m2a-flag
m2a-flg
m2aaeh
with mag instead of USA on barrel
p/n 421-000-004

purple
m2a986
m2a98h
m2a-pur
m2adiL (smooth)
m2a98L

light pink
m2a126 ?
m2a120 (clear hanging box) 103-000-095

fuschia
m2aaevl (from action-lights)
above p/n is non-knurled

americana (3 light set)
MAG-Y2ABXE (from action-lights)

racing
mag-M2ABWLE (from the box on mine)
copyright 1997
part # 104-000-014

nascar spectrum
m2acvh
m2acvL
part # 106-000-474

copper
(S)m2ajyk or m2ajyh
available @ target 7-2004

blueshimmer aka BLS
(s)m2akgn
pn/ 106-000-779
available @ wal-mart 9-2004

ice blue
m2akbn
p/n 106-000-772
from blister pack with sheath and 2 old style bulbs
m2akbL, black presentation box

charcoal
m2akdn
p/n 106-000-781
from blister pack with sheath and 2 new style bulbs
bls?
2-9-2006
mag verified this is new color, not gray/pewter

NASCAR Spectrum
M2ACVL

maglite racing
m2aBWLE

NASCAR Select
M2ACUL

NASCAR Victory
M2ACSL

Hot pink
M2akyL
Limited edition from action-lights
109-000-692

nascar discontinued about 1999

m2a is aa mag designator
m3a is aaa mag designator

H suffix is blister pack w/ holster
L " is presentation box
C " is combo pack/rubber head/lenses/clip/lanyard
6 " is blister pack w/ batteries and light only
2 " is pres box also?
0 " is clear plastic square tube (1980s style)
D as 4th char means smooth barrel?


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> 'Maglite part number for these is M2AKYL.
> These were only released here in the UK in 2005, in conjunction with a breast cancer charity. '
> 
> Are these the same as the older pink maglite?



Doesn't seem like it; the following quote is from post #91 in this same thread:


rdshore said:


> Thanks for the pics turbodog. There seems to be a variation in the tint of your two hot pink lights. Will be interesting to see if there are more variations. I ordered my hot pink light #MG-M2AKYL from MEI Research Corp.,43178 Business Park Dr. ,Ste. 100 ,Temecula, CA 92590. Price was $17.95 plus $8.81 shipping for a total of $26.76.


----------



## Jeritall

I'm getting a little confused here! Are we collecting Mag-Lite, factory produced AA minimags, or Part #s and impossible to define color names like hot pink, soft pink, fuscia smooth or... I wouldn't put alot of confidence in Action Lights (aka.MEI research) color descriptions or part #s, as they are probably just marketing remainder stocks from the company or a wholeseller. I am waiting for a "Puddy Cat" pink however! I'll buy it!!!


----------



## cooler_exp

well I tryed making an offer to the guy on the gold plated maglite, he must not of liked it,he never emailed me back since then. Icarus was telling me there was a german website around a year ago that was selling them. Anyone recall this website? it was around the time when group buy for the light pink maglites was going on.


----------



## turbodog

I'm collecting all the regularly-released colors. MEI is selling some leftover runs, yes. However, the hot pink is an official color. I actually bought ANOTHER one at wal-mart 2 months ago. If I can pick up a oddball special-run color, I'll take it.








Jeritall said:


> I'm getting a little confused here! Are we collecting Mag-Lite, factory produced AA minimags, or Part #s and impossible to define color names like hot pink, soft pink, fuscia smooth or... I wouldn't put alot of confidence in Action Lights (aka.MEI research) color descriptions or part #s, as they are probably just marketing remainder stocks from the company or a wholeseller. I am waiting for a "Puddy Cat" pink however! I'll buy it!!!


----------



## Jeritall

I bought a "pink" at Wallyworld last week. Package marked "purple", Model NO: PM2A766, Part no. 109-000-692. What color is it???


----------



## greenLED

Jeritall said:


> I bought a "pink" at Wallyworld last week. Package marked "purple", Model NO: PM2A766, Part no. 109-000-692. What color is it???



:thinking: green? 

Seriously, though. There seems to be a lot of mismarked packages; I remember TD pointing that out some time ago when I asked. If the actual light is of pink color and you got it from WalMart, it's most likely the hot pink that's been found there.

As to what lights "we" are collecting... that depends on the person. My goal is to get as many regular production colors as I can. I decided to exclude Nascar, Flaglite, and Americana - I want single colors. :thinking: The Nascar Fade may be the exception, if I can ever find an unengraved but knurled one. Whenever a shade that's disctinctly different from the Mag model numbers we know of pops up, I'd like to get a "specimen", even if the Mag code is the same.

I do have a bare Aluminum one, but that's not really part of my collection - it's the light I use on my bike helmet. I'm working on a little "surprise" for a fellow collector who'd like to have a couple of unique ones, and I might reproduce the results for myself. At some point I'd like to get a HA one too (black HA, maybe?), and I guess I should add a bare Al to the display.

...every time I think I'm missing "just" 2-3, the list somehow grows again


----------



## sizzlechest

Okay, so I've been following this thread for a little while now.......and I've learned TONS from reading all the helpful information from fellow CPF members. I really enjoyed reading part I of this thread and the excitement everyone had in putting together there collections. But here's a question: How long do I have to wait before I open this thread and read "NEW COLOR AT ________"? I mean, is that so much to ask? How about a burgundy, or for that matter why don't they give us the rose or yellow color? Is maglite too busy with the magled to worry about us color collectors? Give me a bone!


----------



## sizzlechest

turbodog said:


> Here is my CURRENT mag p/n info:
> 
> Turbodog- this list can't be complete.....it doesn't mention anything about the new GREENLED color! Seriously though, thanks for the updates!


----------



## will

there was a company in Switzerland that had the original pink maglites and some light blue ones. I bought a few over 2 years ago, I have since dropped AOL and no longer have access to my old emails. I do remember they were terribly slow getting back to me and they would only take a money transfer for payment. Not the place to buy one light. I may have some hard copy of the transaction back in NY


----------



## will

that company was listed in maglite collecting part 1 , the person at the store is Patricia Zimmermann - that's all I can remember right now..


----------



## will

last reply today - the colors on the blister pack do not mean anything, sometimes Maglite will put a sticker over the incorrect lable with the proper one, just don't count on it. As to what is collectable - I have one regular Blue light with ENRON printed on it, a black one with Lionel engraved, and a AAA anodized gold with Kodak printed. these were not expensive and caught my eye on ebay.. 

Now - does anyone have any ideas for a different type display case ?


----------



## sizzlechest

farmall said:


> Take a look at eBay #8771543729. I bought one from this guy about a year ago. It is a darker red than the ones you find today. It is almost maroon and has the old school o-ring in the tail cap.
> 
> If you collect color variations this is one.



Alright farmall, I can't wait to get this shipment and check out the color. How about the pink from this supplier, is it the original soft pink like greenled is suggesting? If so, I would think this would be a much cheaper source for those searching for pink. Plus you couldn't be arrested!


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> last reply today - the colors on the blister pack do not mean anything, sometimes Maglite will put a sticker over the incorrect lable with the proper one, just don't count on it. As to what is collectable - I have one regular Blue light with ENRON printed on it, a black one with Lionel engraved, and a AAA anodized gold with Kodak printed. these were not expensive and caught my eye on ebay..
> 
> Now - does anyone have any ideas for a different type display case ?





How about this idea- set up a display case sort of like a wine glass speed rack. Cut the wood creating horizontal "notches" for each of your lights to hang "face up". You could make it super long, or have several levels- that would be cool?...... 

BTW- did any of you guys have this display case on ebay for sale? 





It looks really sweet- and no one bid on it.......


----------



## turbodog

I am quite sure it will be hot pink. Compare it to some of my photos.




Jeritall said:


> I bought a "pink" at Wallyworld last week. Package marked "purple", Model NO: PM2A766, Part no. 109-000-692. What color is it???


----------



## turbodog

There is a company on ebay (right now I think) that seems to have a CRAPLOAD of light pinks for sale. They also had some gold.

Yup,

Here they are.

Good sellers too!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Mag-Lite-A...776290160QQcategoryZ16037QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## turbodog

To: the cheap *******s that won't buy the americana series

From: me

What are you waiting for? This set was like $100. Then it dropped to ~$70. Now it's like $45 or so.

I'd get it while you can still find it stocked.

Actually, $49.95 @ action-lights.com

http://www.action-lights.com/flashlights/maglite/gift_and_collectible/americana.asp?bhcp=1

I paid ~$70 and consider THAT a good price.


----------



## will

I bought the Americana set at $70, when it was around $100 - I thought that was too high - I agree - the $49 price is good - it is 3 lights and a wooden box..

The pink lights at National Sports seem to be the hot pink - to be sure before purchasing, send them a note.


----------



## cooler_exp

will said:


> that company was listed in maglite collecting part 1 , the person at the store is Patricia Zimmermann - that's all I can remember right now..


The place in switzerlands website is http://shop.waffenzimmermann.ch/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=maglite&sort=2a&page=2 they also have the bronze it looks like, and this also where the group buy for all the pinks came from. Also I just noticed they have a new one called ruby or Weinrot.Another perfect addition.wHAT DO YOU gUYS THINK?


----------



## turbodog

I'm in, but someone else needs to head up this buy, not me.






cooler_exp said:


> The place in switzerlands website is http://shop.waffenzimmermann.ch/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=maglite&sort=2a&page=2 they also have the bronze it looks like, and this also where the group buy for all the pinks came from. Also I just noticed they have a new one called ruby or Weinrot.Another perfect addition.wHAT DO YOU gUYS THINK?


----------



## sizzlechest

I'd be in too......TD- what's your take on that redish color? The one light is listed as weinrot and the other is listed as rot........new color?............ 

I would really like to find the original knurled bronze too- I still need one of those.

Count me in.......


----------



## Jeritall

I'll buy into that!


----------



## will

be careful - the one listed as bronze is a AAA, not an AA ( too many A's here )
also 
anthrazit is anthracite coal -- Charcoal maybe ?
Braun is Brown
and Weinrot is wine-red

if you look at the pictures the anthrazit looks brown, and the braun looks like a darker brown. 

I purchased from them a few years back - the also have light blue and the original pink


----------



## cooler_exp

I wrote maglite for confirmation and also wrote them at the website, as soon as I here from them about the actual colors they show I will let everyone know, i wonder if the anthrazit and braun are actually bronze and copper colors. I will say the weinrot (winered) looks like a new one.


----------



## turbodog

Find someone who speaks german.




cooler_exp said:


> I wrote maglite for confirmation and also wrote them at the website, as soon as I here from them about the actual colors they show I will let everyone know, i wonder if the anthrazit and braun are actually bronze and copper colors. I will say the weinrot (winered) looks like a new one.


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> To: the cheap *******s that won't buy the americana series


TD, I am not sure if you're joking or not, but I do not appreciate being called a cheap *******. Not everyone has the means to go out on a full-out minimag hunt every week, and/or some people may decide the Americana set lights are fugly and decide to skip them (I do - same reason I won't go after the Nascar series). 



cooler_exp said:


> The place in switzerlands website is http://shop.waffenzimmermann.ch/cat...&sort=2a&page=2 they also have the bronze it looks like, and this also where the group buy for all the pinks came from. Also I just noticed they have a new one called ruby or Weinrot.Another perfect addition.wHAT DO YOU gUYS THINK?


I just did a GB for colored minimags and it's a royal pain. That said, if somebody else is willing to organize it and we can verify colors/prices, I'd probably tag along.


----------



## will

I use this web site for translating

AltaVista - Babel Fish Translation
Translate a block of text - Enter up to 150 words. Use the World Keyboard to
enter accented or Cyrillic characters. Select from and to languages ...
babelfish.altavista.com/ - 15k - Cached - Similar pages 

How can I attach a .JPG to a reply


----------



## turbodog

Not making remarks about you (or anyone else) in particular. I'm simply saying that if someone DOES want to pick up a set, the price is about as low as you can ask for. And if price WAS the holdup, it shouldn't be anymore. There may be a day when that "set" is worth a lot. There are very few people I know of that have it. It is serial numbered.


----------



## will

for those of you searching for the Gold Maglite - from my daughter


----------



## greenLED

That's very creative, will!
Now you know you have to get one for her 

TD, thanks for clarifying. Seems like I had missed the humor in your memo.


----------



## cooler_exp

greenLED said:


> That's very creative, will!
> Now you know you have to get one for her
> 
> TD, thanks for clarifying. Seems like I had missed the humor in your memo.


actually I found a website that sells them in germany, here it is:http://www.cyberpresent.de/Shop/taschenlampen.html scroll down to part number # 95001280 and you`ll see it.


----------



## will

I had sent that business a few notes over the years - never got any response back, even had the notes translated into German. let us know if you get through to them..


----------



## sizzlechest

Re: Americana set.
I was REALLY impressed when I opened the cardboard box, protective box, wooden display box, but when I got down to the actual lights I wasn't that impressed. The decals stuck to the lights don't do much for me. IMHO I wish they had spent a little more on the actual light design itself and less on the packaging. Anyways, I do think it is a hell of a deal at that price if you have interest, or can afford to do so though. 

As far as anyone being a cheapskate.....I have yet to see it......cpf members go thru money like water.......

My wife speaks fluent german, but getting her to help me buy more flashlights, unlikely.........sorry guys, I'd still be in though!


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> for those of you searching for the Gold Maglite - from my daughter



That's awesome will!


----------



## Flic

You guys are killing me!! 380+ posts and I have seen just about every imaginable colour, many of which you can find at a local WalMart.

In Canada all I can find are black, blue, grey and red. Not true, hunting shops sell camo MiniMags. I’ve ordered one (Pewter no knurl – which I really like) from a US based reseller. High retail cost (± $18.00), plus high S&H costs, plus duty and taxes makes for a darned expensive MiniMag. Ebay prices can be good, but most sellers will not deliver to Canada and many who do charge a lot for S&H.

I’m not a big collector and I’m not looking for the Holy Grail. All I’m looking for is a Charcoal, an Ice Blue and a Bronze. Can anyone help? Please PM me, if only to boast about your latest finds.


----------



## turbodog

American set uses something called duraprint. It's supposed to be tougher than it looks.


----------



## farmall

I would be in for a wine-red.


----------



## greenLED

Yes, some red wine would be nice. Thank you.
:nana:


----------



## will

Flic said:


> You guys are killing me!! 380+ posts and I have seen just about every imaginable colour, many of which you can find at a local WalMart.
> 
> In Canada all I can find are black, blue, grey and red. Not true, hunting shops sell camo MiniMags. I’ve ordered one (Pewter no knurl – which I really like) from a US based reseller. High retail cost (± $18.00), plus high S&H costs, plus duty and taxes makes for a darned expensive MiniMag. Ebay prices can be good, but most sellers will not deliver to Canada and many who do charge a lot for S&H.
> 
> I’m not a big collector and I’m not looking for the Holy Grail. All I’m looking for is a Charcoal, an Ice Blue and a Bronze. Can anyone help? Please PM me, if only to boast about your latest finds.



most of us get them in stores,through the mail,or from each other. Charcoal and Ice blue were available in stores until recently. Bronze has been hard to find for years. I haven't seen any for awhile now


----------



## Flic

Thanks Will.


----------



## sizzlechest

To the greedy sellers monitoring this thread- we're by-passing you and going to buy overseas!!!!

Holy grail 24k minimagsightings......archive auctions. Check these out!

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=0&from=R41&query=8721156580&category0=&fvi=1
EBAY AUCTION #5115787762

Conversion to US $ = $29


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...prev=/images?q=24k+maglite&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=
EBAY AUCTION #8721156580
Conversion to US $ = $43

What ya' think of them apples?!? Maybe I do have to butter up my wife to make a few translation calls for us, eh?


----------



## will

are those auctions still active? or have they ended?



sizzlechest said:


> To the greedy sellers monitoring this thread- we're by-passing you and going to buy overseas!!!!
> 
> Holy grail 24k minimagsightings......archive auctions. Check these out!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=0&from=R41&query=8721156580&category0=&fvi=1
> 
> Conversion to US $ = $29
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...prev=/images?q=24k+maglite&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=
> 
> Conversion to US $ = $43
> 
> What ya' think of them apples?!? Maybe I do have to butter up my wife to make a few translation calls for us, eh?


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> are those auctions still active? or have they ended?



I have added the ebay auction # so you can look it up in english. The exciting part is that these auctions HAVE ended- those were the selling prices!


----------



## Jeritall

Look who bought this one...


Deleted...


...anyway I got a 24 K. one for 49.99 euros, about $70.00 delivered.


----------



## greenLED

:thinking: hmmmm... I wonder who that is... :laughing:
Good catch!


----------



## sizzlechest

Jeritall said:


> Look who bought this one...
> 
> 
> DELETED
> 
> This was on March 1st, 2006?!
> Very, very nice catch!


----------



## turbodog

Posted edited by Turbodog due to alleged offensive content.


----------



## Ledean

A real gold Minimag for 50 bucks..wow


----------



## cooler_exp

well maglite wrote back about the other colors, the other one has not wrote back yet so I`ll email them again. 
Here`s what maglite had to say: 

Thank you for your interest in Maglite products. All colors presently available are reflected on our website. Frequently, retailers like Target and Walmart will offer exclusive colors. The colors you see reflected internationally were either an exclusive for those companies or were discontinued product they puchased on closeouts.

BTW/ congrats on the gold maglite, what a steal.


----------



## yellow

I have been told any color that has ever been produced, could be made on order. Minimum 5000 pieces.


----------



## farmall

Since maglite won't help us out with a new color let's see if yaesumofo will do another run of these? I think there is enough interest in minimags right now to justify another run. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mini-Moder

I would get at least one of those. Probably 2 or 3 depending on price. Just so people know I am considering getting some either HAIII or gold, silver, or platinum plated, minimags. All un officialy done, by a private company. And of course gold proabably wouldnt be worth much, becuase theres already an officialy version. But is there a silver plated mag? I know there isnt a platinum. I would have it done for me, but the guy will only do runs 100 or more.:mecry: Not syaing anything official yet, just saying that I am talking to the place. But damn put me down for some of those drizzled (or whatever they are called) mags especialy those 2 black ones.


----------



## nikon

farmall said:


> Since maglite won't help us out with a new color let's see if yaesumofo will do another run of these? I think there is enough interest in minimags right now to justify another run. What do you guys think?


 
I'd buy at least three of those.


----------



## will

farmall said:


> Since maglite won't help us out with a new color let's see if yaesumofo will do another run of these? I think there is enough interest in minimags right now to justify another run. What do you guys think?


I would be interested in one or two also...


----------



## Jeritall

Will the "new" Maglite LED just be a module in an old body, or an all new light in NEW colors? Will you collect them?

go here http://www.action-lights.com/flashlights/maglite/led/index.asp?bhcp=1


----------



## Mini-Moder

Form what I have heard. It will just be a new bulb....


----------



## greenLED

The body of the light is slightly different to accomodate the circuit and the heatsink assembly. I don't know about the color offerings, though. I'll probably buy one (or more) of those, but I think I'll stick to what I've decided to collect.


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> The body of the light is slightly different to accomodate the circuit and the heatsink assembly. I don't know about the color offerings, though. I'll probably buy one (or more) of those, but I think I'll stick to what I've decided to collect.



I did an upgrade to a LED light for one of my AA's Last year this wasjust a quick change and did not require any mods to the light. Is MAG doing the same thing, or is there actully a change in the body - just checking to be sure. I know the 3 AA is different..


----------



## greenLED

The new MagLED's are completely redesigned. They're nothing like the Opalec or the Nite-Ize. The Lux module will be locked in place inside the light and has a heatsink and lots of other nifty features. The inside area near the head has a different shape, and there are several other internal differences as well.

There's a recent thread discussing their patent in case you're interested in learning more; the patent application takes a while to read, but it's very informative too.

Anyway... [/highjack]


----------



## will

On a different note - has anyone tried to powder coat a translucent color ( not a solid color ) over the existing anodize finish. If so - how did it come out? I am thinking of trying this and before I invest a kit I though I would ask around.


----------



## theamazingrando

Sigh, my very first mini mag was bronze. It was beautiful. I loved it. I carried it with me everywhere. I lost it on a winter Boy Scout campout when I was 13. I've looked for another ever since. 

I've been trying to find one of those amazing gold mini mag auctions ont eh international Eby sites...but no luck. You guys either have superior Ebay skills or you're just lucky!


----------



## sizzlechest

theamazingrando said:


> Sigh, my very first mini mag was bronze. It was beautiful. I loved it. I carried it with me everywhere. I lost it on a winter Boy Scout campout when I was 13. I've looked for another ever since.
> 
> I've been trying to find one of those amazing gold mini mag auctions ont eh international Eby sites...but no luck. You guys either have superior Ebay skills or you're just lucky!



You can buy a bronze very easily go to: www.action-lights.com. It is the one they have listed as "pewter", Turbodog confimed it. It is an unknurled version but if you've been looking since you were 13 this could be an easy fix for you! I have bronze unknurled w/logo that I'll sell you for next to nothing otherwise- PM me. I have been searching for a knurled one as well......come on guys throw a bone to your fellow collectors- sell us one of your extras! Also, someone please sell me a charcoal......I've got a IMPOSSIBLE to find JADE color w/flamebrainz flaming as a "peace offering" for either of these lights.

This site has been fairly quiet ever since "the revelation" of seeing a real gold for such a great price......I presume many people have been doing "further ebay research".


----------



## will

it seems that the company in Switzerland - Zimmermann - has a brown maglite. this might be bronze, or it could be copper. also - the hong kong sellers have had a lot of the colors that previously were not available. try searching on ebay for brown, copper, or take a look at the seller special_88, there are a lot of mags listed there.


----------



## will

turbodog said:


> I'm in, but someone else needs to head up this buy, not me.




there are 2 listed which look like bronze - one is anthrazit ( translated to anthracite coal - maybe charcoal, but the picture looks brown ) the other is braun ( brown )


----------



## will

this is the company website
The place in switzerlands website is http://shop.waffenzimmermann.ch/cat...&sort=2a&page=2 they also have the bronze it looks like, and this also where the group buy for all the pinks came from. Also I just noticed they have a new one called ruby or Weinrot.Another perfect addition.wHAT DO YOU gUYS THINK?


----------



## will

for whatever reason the entire website address did not copy into the note. the correct one is in page 13 of this thread. - sorry for the mistake here..


----------



## yaesumofo

Will I just replied to your PM. In the negative and then I found this thread.
If there are 20 people willing to have their Mini Mags done I could do it.
Last time it was a lot of work. So somebody has got to organize it. The price will be $15.00 each. But I will not be collecting the new lights and disassembling them and re assembling them. Too much work.
So if somebody wants to step up and volunteer to do the work of taking these apart keeping the sets together. sending me the parts I will have the wild and super cool splash anno job done for the group. There is a 20 light minimum. I am not willing to do this for a single individual to sell them all off. These need to be for individuals. 2 max per person.

Then of course a choise of design needs to be made. We might be ale to get away with 2 designs. That will be the hard part of course getting people to agree.

The process also involves stripping the old finish off the mags. This also takes a couple of .000ths of metal resulting in a slightly looser overall fit. It is slight but it is there.
masking needs to be done as well. It is quite a job.
Anybody want to step up? to the organization of the project?
Send me the raw parts and I will get them done....each will be unique even if a common theam/color scheme is picked.
Let me know.
Yaesumofo





will said:


> I would be interested in one or two also...


----------



## Mini-Moder

yaesumofo, I could do the masking work. And would be happy to organize or help organize. I used to do a lot of work with spray paint, and got pretty good at masking stuff up. I would be in for 2 of theses. I just want to clarify, we send our own lights and you do the anodizing? Or you buy the new maglites and the do the anodizing? In any event I would be happy to organize and mask the stuff as well. Shoot me a PM if you are interested. 

I am assuming people have to send in the lights themselves if its only $15 a piece but I wasn’t quite sure. Let me know

 Thanks,
MINI


----------



## greenLED

Since this seems to be starting to roll, may I suggest the person leading this start an interest thread on the GB section?
(sign me up for 2!)


----------



## sizzlechest

Yaesumofo, mini-moder, you da' men! This is a unique opportunity & I would love to have a couple of those minimags. Mini-moder if you post in groupbuy section be sure to let us know here 1st please.......I'm in for 2.


----------



## will

I would be interested in 2, IF I read this correctly - the old finish has to be removed, so no unusual base colors. Then maybe a grop buy for the 20 or so silver ( or any color ) from a place like action lights or tanners store front, then to some one who will take them apart, mask them ( not sure if this needs to be done at this time ) then sent to be splash anodized . 
If this is the case, then the cost of the lights, the splash anodizing, and the various shipping charges

Will


----------



## Mini-Moder

I will be making a thread in the GB section. However I think I should wait to hear from yaesumofo for the final ok, that I am doing it. Once I hear form him I will get this up on the GB section. 


Yaesumofo, when you say 2 designs does that mean 2 different base coat colors or 2 different splashing colors?


----------



## will

I got a PM from Yaesumofo, he indicated black ( double check to be sure ). I guess any retailer will do for the purchase of the basic lites..-


----------



## Mini-Moder

I still havnt heard from yaesumofo. But black base color would be fine. I will look around for retailers tonight.


----------



## farmall

Count me in for 2.


----------



## Mini-Moder

I tried PMing yaesumofo, but CPF wouldnt let me send the PM. Will, how did you PM him?


----------



## will

I just got this message when I tried to send a PM to yaesumofo

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted: 
yaesumofo has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

Maybe his mailbox is full - just a guess


----------



## will

if you look up yaesumofo ' s public profile it shows Banned - what happened?


----------



## lumitoid

Just checked this post out. You guys have some great collections. Makes me want to collect them also. Of the factory colors wich ones are rarest and can you tell the color of the light buy the serial number. Are there any kind of publication on the history or colors of minimags. Thanks for any info.


----------



## nikon

will said:


> if you look up yaesumofo ' s public profile it shows Banned - what happened?


 
Due to a misunderstanding in the C&J forum, yaesumofo has incurred the wrath of the powers-that-be. He's taking a week's vacation. Everything should be back to normal in six days.


----------



## Mini-Moder

Dang, this is not good on several levels.


----------



## greenLED

Lumitoid, welcome to the collecting madness!  Look through turbodog's posts in this same thread; he's compiled the information you are looking for. The list of codes is in a recent post of his, and the rating of "rarity" is towards the top.


----------



## lumitoid

Thanks GreenLEd, I found it after I posted. I have already ordered 5 today so now I have to go hame and face the wife. I ordered from Action Lights the Hot Pink, Ice blue, Fushia with no curling, Midnight Blue. On ebay I got a Dale Earnhart Jr. with the no 3 on it. There is probably nothing special about it but he has never raced #3 his car no is 8. His father was #3.


----------



## Mini-Moder

All right boys (and girls). I have been talking to Yaesumofo, and the GB is a go! We are working out the final details. And the GB thread should be up by tomorrow night at the latest, depending on when I hear from Yaesumofo. I am not yet sure of total number of available units but currently the max per person is 2 units. Also there will only be 2 designs, and what designs to use will have to be decided, by everyone in the GB. I am excited for this GB and hope the rest of you collectors out there are as well.


----------



## Mini-Moder

HEY ALL THIS RUN IS A GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Link:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1331106#post1331106


----------



## will

I put myself in for 2 in the group buy section...


----------



## Jeritall

Mini-Moder said:


> HEY ALL THIS RUN IS A GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Link:
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1331106#post1331106



Isn't this kind of like buying a genuine $3.00 bill???


----------



## Mini-Moder

Jeritall said:


> Isn't this kind of like buying a genuine $3.00 bill???



I am not sure I understand what you mean...


----------



## will

if I read this correctly - only the original factory colors count towards collecting. However - I believe there is a place for modified maglites, The ones offered by yaesumofo are different, and are worthy of having. This may be similar to the NASCAR driver series that are out there. 

Many other 'collectors' have been producing modified items and offering them to the public. I also belong to the the Train Collectors Association (TCA). they offer , every year, specially modified products to the association. These have proven in time to grow in value. 

While I do not know if these maglites will increase in value over time - I like them - they are cool.....

by the way The last $3.00 bill I saw had Nixon in the center - I wonder what these are worth now....


----------



## Jeritall

Will said...."by the way The last $3.00 bill I saw had Nixon in the center - I wonder what these are worth now....


:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:

zip


----------



## sizzlechest

To each there own- collect what you like. 

Check these beauties out!!!!!!!!!!!










I had standard colors red/blue/black/purple. I wanted some hard-to-find colors laser engraved- the unknurled bronze light is amazing. Actually, they all turned out perfectly. I'm sending in 5 more colors this weekend....


----------



## Roy

There is no rule about just what is collectable and what is not. It depends on what goal you set yourself. Early on, I decided that it would be impossable to collect ALL the verious colors and logos that the AA Minimag is available in. So I decided to limit my collecting to those AA Minimags that were packaged and sold to the general public by MagLite....which usually means the bodies are knurled.

Generally speaking, IMHO, you need to set a goal for your collecting....all of this or all of that...otherwize all you have is a lot of flashlights. Trying to get one of each of those flamed AA Minimags would be a good goal to get started with!!


----------



## will

just to be clear - my remark about the nixon $3.00 bill appears to be a failed attempt at humor. 

To each his own - I collect what interests me. I don't set my standards on anyone else. 

there are folks out there that collect anything from thread, to rubber bands, to thimbles, to sewing machines to bikes to cars - the list goes on and on...

enough said on that subject..


----------



## Jeritall

Please excuse my posts if they sounded a little critical. I was very frustrated yesterday because I bought a Bush/Chaney inauguration MM, which made me later feel like I had, at least, bent the "integrity" of my factory issued only collection. I just had to vent somewhere. I hope you enjoy your "custom" finished MMs....

Nixon was on a three dollar bill. I thought the line was funny..


----------



## sizzlechest

Jeritall said:


> Please excuse my posts if they sounded a little critical. I was very frustrated yesterday because I bought a Bush/Chaney inauguration MM, which made me later feel like I had, at least, bent the "integrity" of my factory issued only collection. I just had to vent somewhere. I hope you enjoy your "custom" finished MMs....



It is the red one? I bought one of these as well- I was working off of a rumor that this was a special run color that was done for this event and the color red would be different.....I was let down to find out it was not. Actually the 2001 inaugural light is blue knurled and the 2005 is red unknurled......sort of weird they wouldn't stick with the same look for the lights.....


----------



## greenLED

Sizzlechest, I had missed your flamed collection. Looking good! :twothumbs


----------



## Jeritall

Mines Red. Maglite.com talks about providing 40,000 MMs for the '01 inauguration but nothing about '05. 40,000 lights must be a small run for Mag-Lite.


----------



## will

I ran across an X-Files MM - I forget what color it was, just that it was one that was not easy to get - maybe bronze. at any rate - it was given to the crew at the end of one of the seasons and the person selling it had it priced at over $100. Apparently the value had a lot to do with the X-Files and maybe Mulder or Scully actually touched it. It had X-Files printed on the barrel. 

I did buy a Tony Stewart Orange MM 2 years ago. there were no orange lites available anywhere at the time. just some in Germany at over $30 - plus shipping..

I saw the Bush inaguration lites on ebay - I passed on them, but - I did buy a blue ENRON mm.. 

hey listen - if you enjoy it - have fun with it, sometimes the fun is in the hunt, sometimes remembering how you got it...


----------



## yaesumofo

This is so funny...and wonderful.
I may do something similar to this on a batch of wild anno next time around.
I have a good relationship with a high end laser etching shop. They do amazing work. the flames are cool. I was thinking about doing a color fade in flame colors and laser etch the flames into the bodies something like you have here. Time will tell one of the cool things about this hobby is your imagination is free to come up with anything and it can be done to metal these days.
Look at all the camo patterns they are putting on everything. Very visible at the shot show. 
Amazing.
Yaesumofo



sizzlechest said:


> To each there own- collect what you like.
> 
> Check these beauties out!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had standard colors red/blue/black/purple. I wanted some hard-to-find colors laser engraved- the unfurled bronze light is amazing. Actually, they all turned out perfectly. I'm sending in 5 more colors this weekend....


----------



## yaesumofo

Personally I think that flashlights which are mass produced are great starting points for works of art. The wild anodizing work is art. Every light is unique. There might be a million of those out in the world (more probably) and each of these wild anno lights it one in a million. Do they go up in value? Not much not any time soon. But on the other hand of the 20 or so I made last time I dont think many worked their way to the secondary market. that means they are sitting or being used somewhere. But there are only 20. They were like $25.00 if I recall. Are they worth more today? I don't know that many people who will pay much more than that for a AA Mini Mag, do you? So the saying "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" rings true here.
There is one from the last batch that I have that will be my light for life. It is a shiny blue purple acid color I love it. I will keep it. To it is a valuable light because I would never take money for it...ever. I have some other lights like that that will be mine until I die. These are the pocket watches of the new millenium. 
My kids will get them and loose them and abuse them and then regret that loss. Haven't we all been through that?
I have.
yaesumofo



will said:


> if I read this correctly - only the original factory colors count towards collecting. However - I believe there is a place for modified maglites, The ones offered by yaesumofo are different, and are worthy of having. This may be similar to the NASCAR driver series that are out there.
> 
> Many other 'collectors' have been producing modified items and offering them to the public. I also belong to the the Train Collectors Association (TCA). they offer , every year, specially modified products to the association. These have proven in time to grow in value.
> 
> While I do not know if these maglites will increase in value over time - I like them - they are cool.....
> 
> by the way The last $3.00 bill I saw had Nixon in the center - I wonder what these are worth now....


----------



## sizzlechest

Well turbodog,

Your ebay seller is making a go at the $200 price on the real gold minimags!

Ebay auction link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/24-karat-Gold-A...yZ106986QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## turbodog

Posted edited by Turbodog due to alleged offensive content.


----------



## lumitoid

I sure would like it but darn it's too much.


----------



## will

I have been looking for the gold lite in the non US ebay - I haven't seen any there - even searched for gold in different languages . 

does any one know how many of these were made? the original market?


----------



## turbodog

I think about 5000-50000 were made. Originally sold @ brookstone and sharper image I think.





will said:


> I have been looking for the gold lite in the non US ebay - I haven't seen any there - even searched for gold in different languages .
> 
> does any one know how many of these were made? the original market?


----------



## ABTOMAT

The seller's got the date wrong, too. Mini-Mag didn't come along until 1984 or so. By the style of the company lettering in box (second photo) I'd guess 1988 or thereabouts.


----------



## LuxLuthor

sizzlechest said:


> Well turbodog,
> 
> Your ebay seller is making a go at the $200 price on the real gold minimags!
> 
> Ebay auction link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/24-karat-Gold-AA-Minimag-Maglite-Maglight-Flashlight_W0QQitemZ8788999600QQcategoryZ106986QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
No takers yet....LOL! He is probably shocked that no one is taking his bait.


----------



## will

I have seen cut down maglites here - what bulb is used in these, or are these just show only? 

also - I have a small lathe and I have been thinking of making a 4AA maglite, not sure if I will or not, If I do - I want to be able to but a bulb in it, or even a LED conversion, any suggestions?

( My thought is to take 2 maglites and attach the bodies, probably a press fit, I don't want to get into threading it...)

at any rate - just a thought..


----------



## turbodog

Use the 1aaa bulb from the solitaire.





will said:


> I have seen cut down maglites here - what bulb is used in these, or are these just show only?
> 
> also - I have a small lathe and I have been thinking of making a 4AA maglite, not sure if I will or not, If I do - I want to be able to but a bulb in it, or even a LED conversion, any suggestions?
> 
> ( My thought is to take 2 maglites and attach the bodies, probably a press fit, I don't want to get into threading it...)
> 
> at any rate - just a thought..


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> ...I have been thinking of making a 4AA maglite, not sure if I will or not, If I do - I want to be able to but a bulb in it, or even a LED conversion, any suggestions?


IIRC, milkyspit retrofit an everLED into a cut-down minimag. Since the everLED can take 1-6 cells, you'd be fine using 4AA. Threading would work better than press-fit.


----------



## Roy

Hey guys! If you're going to be talking about modding AA Minimags, please move your discussion to a different forum.

Thanks!


----------



## sizzlechest

TWENTY SIX "different" colors of the minimag light:





I show these lights because they are noticably different to the eye- not necessarily the camera, but you get the point......I think with the exception of the true CHARCOAL color my hunt is complete.........
Newest additions:

The famous FARMALL burgundy/red minimag 
The ever-famous light purple minimag
The infamous GREENLED jade/lime green minimag

EDIT: These are not to be confused with the official colors that turbodog has listed earlier in this forum.....I simply have found some color variations.


----------



## Mini-Moder

sizzlechest said:


> *snip* blah blah blah *snip*
> my hunt is complete.........


 
Dont forget the splash anodized ones from Yaesumofo, hopefully they will be coming soon, the stock lights are supposed to be here tommarow.


----------



## turbodog

This looks like bronze.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8790094046&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX


----------



## Flic

turbodog said:


> This looks like bronze.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8790094046&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX



It is. I just received mine from this seller and I can confirm it is indeed bronze.


----------



## LuxLuthor

LOL....no one bought his $200 gold model which you can verify from his history.


----------



## sizzlechest

turbodog said:


> This looks like bronze.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8790094046&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX



I thought farmall had bought from this buyer a while back?.......never heard what the report was on this seller. 

Flic, don't want to second guess you but are you sure? Either way I bought one to check it out.


----------



## sizzlechest

LuxLuthor said:


> LOL....no one bought his $200 gold model which you can verify from his history.



Wow! I am proud of the CPF community for not taking the bait. The way people throw $$ around for lights I'm sort of suprised it didn't go!


----------



## will

I would guess that if he put it out for bid, starting at $125-$150, it would have sold for just under $200. The last one on ebay went for over $160, I bid on it and did not win. There have been a few posts by one of the CPF members, that were, shall we say, strong, speaking against the $200 price. The one's that come up from outside the US are few and far between. I guess that is what collecting is all about, the hunt....

My Maglite collection fits what I want to collect, a reasonable number of colors, priced reasonably( for the most part ). I do not have any of the Surefire lights, which are too rich for me..


----------



## will

Has anyone ever contacted Maglite and asked about setting up a 'Collectors Club' for Maglite products, not just AA, but the entire procuct line. 

This could be as simple as a contact in Maglite that would provide basic information, what's new kind of stuff, new colors, new features and the like. The members could be contacted through email, easy to do and very modest cost. 

We all rely on information from a secondary source, places like Action Lights, or from other CPF members. Wouldn't it be better to get it directly from the manufacturer. 

I do not know how many people in the CPF community would go for this. One of the other manufacturers I have product from, has an email list. When something new comes along, I get an email, This is not a club, just an email list maintained by the manufacturer. One tool manufacturer has a newsletter that gets mailed every few months..


----------



## sizzlechest

Anyone (other than greenled!!) have all of these in their collection?



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Flic

sizzlechest said:


> I thought farmall had bought from this buyer a while back?.......never heard what the report was on this seller.
> 
> Flic, don't want to second guess you but are you sure? Either way I bought one to check it out.



As sure as I can be without having another known bronze to compare. Judging from the pictures on this thread it would be bronze (too light to be a copper or new pewter, and seller also had a gold listed that looked quite different). Hope I did not steer you wrong. Let me know when it arrives.


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> I thought farmall had bought from this buyer a while back?.......never heard what the report was on this seller.
> 
> Flic, don't want to second guess you but are you sure? Either way I bought one to check it out.




I did buy from him. I bought 2 in fact. The first one I received was the true bronze. The second one was copper.


----------



## Me Too

will said:


> I do not have any of the Surefire lights, which are too rich for me..


 
Me too! I dont spand a lot on one flashlight. I'm now working on a lens. Someone just give me a purple vase. So now I'm sanding the bottom I broke out of it to fit one of my flashlights. I just need thinner glass for my Mini Mags.


----------



## Jeritall

I finally got the GOLD!!! 







I bought it on German EBay on 3/4/06, for 49.95 euros ($60.52 USD). It was a 7 day auction, and I was the only one to bid! Postage was a little over $20.00 and it took 43 days for delivery. I was beginning to worry. The light is made of brass, very heavy and there's no mistaking the luster of gold. 

There was a card inside of the presentation box that says, (rough translation) "Special edition Mini Mag-Lite AA- 24Karat vergodet- limited production, especially made for an arabian sheik (arabischen Scheich).


----------



## Flashlightking

Jeritall said:


> I finally got the GOLD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it on German EBay on 3/4/06, for 49.95 euros ($60.52 USD). It was a 7 day auction, and I was the only one to bid! Postage was a little over $20.00 and it took 43 days for delivery. I was beginning to worry. The light is made of brass, very heavy and there's no mistaking the luster of gold.
> 
> There was a card inside of the presentation box that says, (rough translation) "Special edition Mini Mag-Lite AA- 24Karat vergodet- limited production, especially made for an arabian sheik (arabischen Scheich).


 That looks very nice Jeritall, Do you want to sell it?
I think that is the only minimag that I am lacking in my collection.
I did not even know that they had such a light.
Now I must get that one also.


----------



## farmall

O.K. guys now that we have the yaesumofo lights in the works I think we need to look for someone to do some chrome. Fivemega did this one.





I don't know if we could talk him into it, but I know I would buy one. What do you guys think??


----------



## Flic

farmall said:


> O.K. guys now that we have the yaesumofo lights in the works I think we need to look for someone to do some chrome. Fivemega did this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if we could talk him into it, but I know I would buy one. What do you guys think??



I'd be in for 2 for sure!!!


----------



## sizzlechest

Jeritall, Congratulations on receiving your real gold minimag!! That was a really good deal you got on it. More importantly when you hold it and feel the weight in comparison to a normal minimag- incredible and rare!

FARMALL! You my friend ARE KILLING ME!! That chrome mag is AWESOME! nice work! I have been waiting for others to post pictures and this is certainly something to behold! I would more than certain be IN for one of these!


----------



## Mini-Moder

Hey guys, there is a possibility that I will be doing a run of chrome Mini-Mags, there would have to be major interest though. I am going to the platter Monday, and am going to see what the deal is. Just wondering is there any interest in other metals, such as Platinum, nickel, EN, silver. I think that’s it :thinking: Let me know what your interest is.


----------



## will

I would be interested in a chrome or silver..


----------



## sflate

I'd be in for a Chrome mag or 2.

FYI, Are the Fivemega chrome'd lights 'shelf queen's' or are they durable enough to be an EDC and still hold up fairly well?


----------



## farmall

sflate said:


> I'd be in for a Chrome mag or 2.
> 
> FYI, Are the Fivemega chrome'd lights 'shelf queen's' or are they durable enough to be an EDC and still hold up fairly well?



I would say as hard as chrome is it would hold up very well.


----------



## greenLED

You guys are evil. Chrome is yummy.


----------



## nikon

Mini-Moder said:


> Hey guys, there is a possibility that I will be doing a run of chrome Mini-Mags, there would have to be major interest though. I am going to the platter Monday, and am going to see what the deal is. Just wondering is there any interest in other metals, such as Platinum, nickel, EN, silver. I think that’s it :thinking: Let me know what your interest is.


 
Nickel is a much prettier metal than chrome. Viewed side by side, there's a big difference, something like comparing gold and brass. I'd be interesed in a nickel finish.


----------



## LuxLuthor

He's back with a respectable start for one of his Gold Maglites


----------



## greenLED

With winning auctions elsewhere for $70, that's not gonna fly 'round here.


----------



## farmall

Look at the shipping. 10 bucks! It really bugs me when people charge stupid rates like that.


Sorry had to vent.


----------



## turbodog

Posted edited by Turbodog due to alleged offensive content.


----------



## sizzlechest

The ebay seller has a message indicating certain individuals will not be allowed to bid on the auction.


----------



## farmall

turbodog said:


> That's fine. I just reported him to ebay.



What did you report him for?


----------



## Flashlightking

turbodog said:


> That's fine. I just reported him to ebay.


 
Where else can you get these lights new from?
the best chance I got is that auction....


----------



## sizzlechest

What do you guys think does this look like charcoal? 







I know eventually I'll find one but I have a MILLION pewters trying to locate the charcoal color.....


----------



## will

The best way is to put it next to a black one and compare, the charcoal will be a few shades lighter than the black. I do not believe you will be able to tell from a digital picture that ebay may have. too many variables, camera, lighting and all that. I don't recall seeing the charcoal in the box, just in the hang cases. The hang case I have states the color as charcoal..


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> The best way is to put it next to a black one and compare, the charcoal will be a few shades lighter than the black. I do not believe you will be able to tell from a digital picture that ebay may have. too many variables, camera, lighting and all that. I don't recall seeing the charcoal in the box, just in the hang cases. The hang case I have states the color as charcoal..



Will, thank you for your response. Here's a question for you....I have bought several "chacoal" labeled minimags in the blister pack as well. They have all been what I am referring to as pewter. Would you be willing to post a picture showing your silver / pewter / charcoal / black in a row? And your right, trying to buy one off of ebay has been a losing proposition!


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> What do you guys think does this look like charcoal?


 That indeed looks like charcoal, but going off a pic is really tricky.

Funny, it was Xrunner who I got my charcoal from (after looking for it for a long while). Within a week of receiving it, I found several more at a local camping store. I never thought I'd never see them again so I didn't buy more. 

Wal-Mart trip is a "go" for this weekend!


----------



## Jeritall

sizzlechest said:


> Will, thank you for your response. Here's a question for you....I have bought several "chacoal" labeled minimags in the blister pack as well. They have all been what I am referring to as pewter. Would you be willing to post a picture showing your silver / pewter / charcoal / black in a row? And your right, trying to buy one off of ebay has been a losing proposition!



L to R: Black, Charcoal, Pewter, Silver...






in 32 bits of color!!


----------



## turbodog

This is a good photo. They look just like mine.





Jeritall said:


> L to R: Black, Charcoal, Pewter, Silver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 32 bits of color!!


----------



## greenLED

Here's a quasi side-by-side comparison:


----------



## sizzlechest

Thanks for the great photos!! I'll keep up the search for the charcoal.......


----------



## will

Does anyone out there know for sure what alloy the 2AA maglites are made of? is the alloy the same for all the parts? I know they are 'aircraft aluminum' but - there are different alloys, different hardnesses..

the pictures that show the difference between black and charcoal are right on...


----------



## greenLED

Good question, Will. From all the minimags I've de-anodized, it seems like the minimag is made from 3 different stocks, as its parts react differently with the chemicals I'm using. The battery tube is definitely different from the head/bezel ring and the tail. These two may be from the same stock, but the tailcap always develops a "cracked" pattern (it's just a visual pattern, the surface is still smooth) on the surface, while the head/bezel doesn't (they just etch uniformly).

Also, if you look really closely at all the minimags, the tailcap is almost always darker than the body.


----------



## sflate

Does anyone know when Maglite changed their logo on the MiniMag bezel from "Ontario, CA" to "California, USA"? A quick search on CPF, Google, and Maglite's website didn't come up with anything.


----------



## greenLED

In the early 80's, IIRC (?). I e-mailed them about it a long time ago and am going off memory on this one. They're usually good about replying to all questions, so feel free to e-mail them again to double-check my faulty memory.


----------



## will

And the follow up question to the collectors out there - has anyone collected the different bezels (California - Ontario) for the colors that were available at the time - EG. black - with each bezel - and - to carry this along one more step - is there a list which shows which color would be available in each bezel.. 

I stopped at each color, doesn't matter which bezel . I know the list Turbodog has been updating doesn't make that distinction. Probably the only place that information would be available is through Maglite...


----------



## sflate

Will,
You read my mind. I was bored today so I started compiling a list of all of the minimags that I have, where and when I bought them, and what was on bezel. I'd be interested in what others have come up with as well. So far the ones that I have that have 'Ontario, CA' on the bezel are:

Bronze, Dark (Nacht) Blue, Flag (USA near Tail), Gold (Anodized AL), Gold (24k Bronze Plated), Light (Hella) Blue, Pink, and a 1989 Presidential Inauguration AAA MiniMag. All of the rest say 'California, USA' on the bezel. Which do others have that say 'Ontario, CA' on them?


----------



## Jeritall

Instant collection! 

goto http://cgi.ebay.com/Set-of-12-AA-Mi...01127178QQcategoryZ106986QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> And the follow up question to the collectors out there - has anyone collected the different bezels (California - Ontario) for the colors that were available at the time - EG. black - with each bezel - and - to carry this along one more step - is there a list which shows which color would be available in each bezel..


I haven't seen such list. I'd have to check my lights to see the differences. I know for sure the "original" style red (with the blocky letters, comes in transparent plastic box) is much, much darker than the current production red; it almost looks burgundy.

I don't have newer stock gold, pink (hot pink and fuschia don't count as "pink"), nor camo (which is the other "color" I've seen with the blocky letters on the bezel - stupid me, I let that one pass once).


----------



## will

Jeritall said:


> Instant collection!
> 
> goto http://cgi.ebay.com/Set-of-12-AA-Mi...01127178QQcategoryZ106986QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




there are 2 colors there that seem different, are they?

I have a dark green and a lime green - is there a green?
is the turquoise actually jade?


----------



## Jeritall

The orange floor and incandescent lighting make it difficult to tell what the colors really are, but the color names are interesting. Steel blue, turquoise, green???


----------



## greenLED

Here's my attempt at translating the list to names we can recognize (as far as my monitor goes, at least):

* Red
* Fuschia (or hot pink?)
* Pink (original, light pink?)
* Gold
* Copper (bronze?)
* Green
* Jade
* Purple
* Blue
* Blue Shimmer
* Ice Blue 
* Silver
It'd certainly be an instant collection for someone starting and it may have some rare ones (assuming the bronze is there, and the light pink and gold are old stock ones, not HK version).


----------



## nikon

Since there's no packaging, there may be some counterfeiting.


----------



## will

the final layer of collecting - original packaging - 

some of the maglites I have came in the presentation boxes - no item number..

some came in blister packs - correct color and item number..

some came in blister packs - incorrect color and item number..

some came from other users - no box or blister pack.

the other interesting comment - HK maglites - are these real - or knockoffs. seems to me that some of these colors are no longer produced by Maglite - How is there such a large quantity suddenly available - (gold - aluminum, for example )

just a thought . . . .


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> the final layer of collecting - original packaging -
> ...
> the other interesting comment - HK maglites - are these real - or knockoffs. seems to me that some of these colors are no longer produced by Maglite - How is there such a large quantity suddenly available - (gold - aluminum, for example)


I thought about keeping my lights in their unopened packages, but only did so after I had a bunch of them. Also, I don't have room in my cubby hole  to store all of those with the blister packages or boxes. So, it's a naked minimag collection for me.


I e-mailed Mag about the eBay/HK Mags. The person who replied said they might be fake. Now I can't find that e-mail, but I found the following ridbits in other e-mails from them:

This tells me they have no way of verifying whether those HK minimags are "real" or not: 


Maglite CS said:


> Most of our distributors sell to large warehouse dealers and we cannot track where this product goes once it leaves our plant and arrives at the original point of destination.




BTW, here's what they had to say about charcoal:


Maglite CS said:


> The charcoal color was made as a promotion for Walmart years ago. It was a darker grey than our gray/pewter.



On the gold minimags that come in the transparent plastic tubes (I have a MMC-7): 


Maglite CS said:


> You are correct, the MCC-7 flashlight is the older model, this model was discontinued almost 15 years ago. The newer model M2A040 was discontinued about 10 years ago.



Also, I asked:


greenLED said:


> Could you please tell me when the text on the bezel changed from:
> "MINI-MAGLITE ® MFG BY MAG INSTRUMENT-ONTARIO, CA-USA"
> to:
> "(logo) ® MINI MAGLITE ® AA MAG INSTRUMENT - CALIFORNIA, USA"


 to which they replied:


Maglite CS said:


> As for when the logo changed, it was modified in the late 80's.


----------



## Alloy Addict

How do you know if you have a MMC-7 or not? Are there numbers on the lights? I have a twenty year old MM that is gold colored, has the old logo and came in some sort of plastic tube (which I don't have but I do remember since it was the best flashlight I had ever owned at that point).


----------



## greenLED

Alloy Addict said:


> How do you know if you have a MMC-7 or not? Are there numbers on the lights? I have a twenty year old MM that is gold colored, has the old logo and came in some sort of plastic tube...


I kept the packaging and paperwork on the lights that came in those plastic tubes. The part number is printed on the instructions pamphlet. I also kept the packaging of an "old" black minimag I have. 

I can only assume your light is a "MMC-7". but I can't say for sure.


----------



## sizzlechest

Jeritall, that is a cool ebay auction. That is EXACTLY what I was looking for when I started my collection. I wanted a "jump start" to getting all the colors. I'm sort of glad I didn't find one though- it was fun searching them all out.

In regards to old minimags- the oldest minimag that I have is a bronze that has a couple of unique features. 1st of all the bezel ring appears to be stamped with the minimag name and than colored in in white paint.......2ndly the tail cap is solid aluminum with exception of just enough space to fit a replacement bulb in under the spring- loose though, without the protective plastic insert. I'll put up a few photos to illustrate, but both the tail cap and bezel ring are something I haven't seen before.....anyone else got something like this?


----------



## Alloy Addict

sizzlechest said:


> Jeritall, that is a cool ebay auction. That is EXACTLY what I was looking for when I started my collection. I wanted a "jump start" to getting all the colors. I'm sort of glad I didn't find one though- it was fun searching them all out.
> 
> In regards to old minimags- the oldest minimag that I have is a bronze that has a couple of unique features. 1st of all the bezel ring appears to be stamped with the minimag name and than colored in in white paint.......2ndly the tail cap is solid aluminum with exception of just enough space to fit a replacement bulb in under the spring- loose though, without the protective plastic insert. I'll put up a few photos to illustrate, but both the tail cap and bezel ring are something I haven't seen before.....anyone else got something like this?



That's the same as mine. I got it in 1986 or 1987. It is a goldish bronze, or bronzish gold color.  Most of the white has come out of the stamping on the bezel ring.


----------



## Alloy Addict

greenLED said:


> I kept the packaging and paperwork on the lights that came in those plastic tubes. The part number is printed on the instructions pamphlet. I also kept the packaging of an "old" black minimag I have.
> 
> I can only assume your light is a "MMC-7". but I can't say for sure.



I have to admit, I'm not really sure what a MMC-7 is, or what is different.


----------



## greenLED

AlloyAddict said:


> I have to admit, I'm not really sure what a MMC-7 is, or what is different.


:laughing: AFAI can tell, it's the original part# for the gold minimag. It has the "old" lettering around the bezel, but I can't remember if the letters are stamped and painted. I should check.

Sizzlechest, pics of that light of yours would be cool.


----------



## dieselducy

JUST wait till i photograph ALL my minimags!!!


----------



## will

LuxLuthor said:


> He's back with a respectable start for one of his Gold Maglites




so far there are 2 bids - and the price is $105.. Will there be a flurry of activity near the end?


----------



## sizzlechest

dieselducy said:


> JUST wait till i photograph ALL my minimags!!!



Well, what are you waiting for.....? Let's see it!


----------



## localguy808

here's a candy blue powder coated minimag i just sprayed. posted a sandblasted mini in the homemade section also.


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> so far there are 2 bids - and the price is $105.. Will there be a flurry of activity near the end?



Well does anyone have anything to report on this? Any new "holy grail" owner out there?.......

Interesting that the winning bidder also bought something from this same seller in August 2005......does that mean he sold it to himself?

On another topic- I like the powdercoated light! Nice work!


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> Interesting that the winning bidder also bought something from this same seller in August 2005......does that mean he sold it to himself?



It's possible. I'll bet the runner-up got a "second chance" offer.


----------



## sizzlechest

farmall said:


> I did buy from him. I bought 2 in fact. The first one I received was the true bronze. The second one was copper.



Got my shipment from SPECIAL-88 today......."bronzing brown" = Copper for my shipment. Farmall it sounds like you received bronze on the 1st purchase so tried to buy another one and it came to you as copper? Same description of "bronzing brown" given in the auction?


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> Got my shipment from SPECIAL-88 today......."bronzing brown" = Copper for my shipment. Farmall it sounds like you received bronze on the 1st purchase so tried to buy another one and it came to you as copper? Same description of "bronzing brown" given in the auction?



Yes, that is what happened.


----------



## sizzlechest

Greenled- you sure that isn't the infamous GREENLED color in that auction rather than Jade!


----------



## greenLED

:laughing: The thought ran through my mind, but I hesitated and told myself I was just trying to come up with a reason to dish out $100 in minimags, so I called it jade. If somebody swaps this ready-to-go collection and would like to sell the "greenled" jade, send me a PM.


----------



## sizzlechest

Edit.....


----------



## will

I have a bunch of the mini-mag nylon holders if anyone is interested - these are from some of the lights for my collection that came in the blister packs..

these are no charge -


----------



## will

these are first come - first served - I just have a few ..


----------



## LuxLuthor

Another gold maglite up at EBay....starting at $125 this time, and with unspecified shipping from Canada which could get expensive since the normal (cheaper) Canadian postal system is unreliable.


----------



## Jeritall

LuxLuthor said:


> Another gold maglite up at EBay....starting at $125 this time, and with unspecified shipping from Canada which could get expensive since the normal (cheaper) Canadian postal system is unreliable.


Go here, http://cgi.ebay.com/24-krt-Gold-AA-...05429030QQcategoryZ106986QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've never seen a "new" minimag with a lanyard already attached. Did some of them come that way?


----------



## greenLED

Jeritall said:


> I've never seen a "new" minimag with a lanyard already attached. Did some of them come that way?


Never seen a new one with a lanyard attached.
I hope they didn't scratch the tailcap! :green:


----------



## farmall

I don't recall a AA minimag coming with a lanyard.


----------



## sizzlechest

My really old school bronze came with a lanyard such as this- it is my opinion that this lanyard does not belong with the "real gold" light, mine didn't come with one.......agreed? Greenled- it certainly would scratch the tailcap!


----------



## will

Of all the minimags I have bought, 2AA, 2AAA, and solitare, none came with the lanyard attached. it is almost impossible to attach without scratching the tail piece, the ends of the ring being the culprit..


----------



## sizzlechest

The "old school" minimags in the blister pack had lanyards......





Check out those SWEET batteries! Lithiums I think!


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> it is almost impossible to attach without scratching the tail piece, the ends of the ring being the culprit..


Here's a little trick: use a fine-tipped screwdriver to open the slit ring; insert the blade flat between the ring's turns, and then turn the screwdriver perpendicularly to the ring to separate the sides. Slide the open portion onto the split-ring attachment on the light; you'll probably be able to slide only 1-2mm at the most. Twist the screwdriver back so it's parallel to the split ring and remove from the split ring. At this point the split ring is "grabbing" the attachment hole and sliding it will scratch the finish. So, insert the screwdriver again, a little further along the split ring and separate the sides as you did initially and making sure that both sides of the split ring are not touching the attachment hole. Slide the split ring again, and repeat until you've threaded the entire split ring onto the light.

Look, ma, no scratches! 

Sizzlechest, :thinking: I think your batts are leaking! :laughing: I have one of those "old school" packages for a black minimag that I bought recently. Mine didn't have the filters and anti-roll, etc., though.


----------



## turbodog

There are various product codes for the same MM package. The codes designate blister pack, black presentation box, combo pack with anti-roll and filters, and so on.

Wal-mart sells the cheapest package usually, as does most retailers. That doesn't mean other combos do not exist though.


I have seen combos with the lanyard, but it has NEVER BEEN ATTACHED.


----------



## Jeritall

I just ran across an ad selling a "Sky Blue Camouflage" Minimag. Are there 2 different shades of camo? I always thought there was only the "woodland" , green shade.


----------



## greenLED

Someone reported a "yellow" camo a while back, but we concluded the colors were way off balance. You gotta post pics of the sky blue camo!! Where'd you get it, was it custom made, how much for one? First in line.


----------



## will

I had ordered a few lights from Zimmermann in Switzeralnd awhile back, the company delivers, but it takes a long time to get the products.

I ordered 3 maglites 2AA . 
one is wine color, and it actually is a dark red wine color. very different from red. 
the next is bronze - which is actually bronze
the last is a color called anthrasite ( I thought it would be charcoal ) it is a much darker bronze color - sorta brown almost.

I'll take some pictures and post them here. 

anyone interested in ordering from them keep in mind they are slow, not cheap, they take credit cards now, but they had problems picking up the money, I ended up sending them cash for the lights, Fortunately they took dollars and I did not have to convert to EUROS or Swiss Francs


----------



## Jeritall

greenLED said:


> You gotta post pics of the sky blue camo!! Where'd you get it, was it custom made, how much for one? First in line.



The Ad http://www.wholesalearmynavy.com/proddetail.asp?prod=770&cat=148

The response to my order: We're sold out of this color we have it woodland camouflage, 

My response: NUTS


----------



## farmall

Jeritall said:


> The Ad http://www.wholesalearmynavy.com/proddetail.asp?prod=770&cat=148
> 
> The response to my order: We're sold out of this color we have it woodland camouflage,
> 
> My response: NUTS



My guess is there is a sky blue and a camo. It simply wound up combined on the same line on the website.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> I had ordered a few lights from Zimmermann in Switzeralnd awhile back, the company delivers, but it takes a long time to get the products.
> 
> I ordered 3 maglites 2AA .
> one is wine color, and it actually is a dark red wine color. very different from red.
> the next is bronze - which is actually bronze
> the last is a color called anthrasite ( I thought it would be charcoal ) it is a much darker bronze color - sorta brown almost.
> 
> I'll take some pictures and post them here.
> 
> anyone interested in ordering from them keep in mind they are slow, not cheap, they take credit cards now, but they had problems picking up the money, I ended up sending them cash for the lights, Fortunately they took dollars and I did not have to convert to EUROS or Swiss Francs



Will,
This sounds interesting! How about a link?


----------



## will

this had been here before - but I don't know where it is now - 

Zimmermann Waffen und Jagdoptik AG
Wimkelriedstrasse 3
6003 Luzern
tel +41 41 210 11 78
faz +41 41 210 63 88

www.waffenzimmermann.ch
info @waffenzimmermann.ch

the wine color red looks like port wine - a real nice color..


----------



## greenLED

I'm with farmall on the skyblue camo being a fluke.


----------



## will

these are the various REDs


----------



## will

these are the BRONZEs


----------



## greenLED

nevermind, just fixed.

I have the regular red, and the dark red (which sizzlechest calls "burgundy"). Could the red wine be the one he calls light purple?

The "swiss bronze" looks like the action-lights "pewter".  CPF bronze and HK bronze look the same to me. The anthracite, does that have a hint of red, or is it my monitor?

:kewlpics:


----------



## will

the colors are accurate as displayed on my monitor.

the standard reds are just that, the darker red is a few shades darker ( I got this one from national sports on EBAY )
the wine is yet a slightly darker color with maybe a bit of purple.


The bronzes are really all over the place ( the one labeled CPF Bronze I bought from a CPF member 2 years ago. )


----------



## will

I wouldn't call it light purple - it is like a port wine color - light purple to me would have more blue in it. 

the anthrasite looks to me to be brown,


----------



## greenLED

I got the dark red from eBay nationalsports also.


----------



## will

one additional note on Zimmermann - the anthrasite ( which was translated from German ) is called Anthrazit on the web site. to get to the maglites do a search on maglites on their web site - that will give you all the maglites they have and all the colors as well.


----------



## sizzlechest

Will, three things......

1) Your color of "anthrasite" shows as your darkest color in your photo, darker than copper. On the web site they list this "anthrasite" color as well as a color called "braun" (brown) this would than be even darker.......? You sure you don't have their "braun" color? 

2) I don't see the weinrot color on their website in the 2AA size.....but if I remember correctly it had been listed a while back.....did you order online?

3) Those photos kick bass!


----------



## will

this is what I actually ordered

1 x Maglite Mini AA, Anthrazit (Magaa12) 
1 x Maglite Mini AA, Weinrot (Magaa8) 
1 x Maglite Mini AA, Braun (Magaa10) 

The weinrot is no longer listed, except in the solitare and 2AAA

I made some corrections and took a different picture of the Bronze, Brown 

The pictures and labels are now correct. Another interesting point - the Maglites from Zimmermann all have Ontario on the bezel .

(Sizzlechest was correct - I had them mis labeled )


----------



## sizzlechest

I couldn't resist I had to order brown and bronze from the Swiss seller.......


----------



## will

I recently did some mods to a mini mag with a few purple 2AA from Wal Mart. I didn't realize it until I got the out of the store and in the day light. There are 2 very different color purples, one is more a violet color, the other much darker. They are definately not blue. (They hang cards were labeled blue shimmer, which they are not)

has anyone else seen this ?

edit - I attached a picture - on the out side are standard blue maglites.


----------



## greenLED

Do you have an extra one of these lighter purple? Is it like the light purple sizzlechest has in the pics he showed? PP ready


----------



## Jeritall

Maglite's latest release of purple seem to be the "less blue" color.


----------



## will

Jeritall - can you tell me where you got them?


----------



## Jeritall

I got the dark purple at Target some time ago. The lighter colored one came from an Ace Hardware store about a month ago.(DFW area)... If I happen to see the lighter purple color I'll get it for you...


----------



## sizzlechest

Nice hunting! Nice pics! Very distinctive shade differences.

Actually now I've got three shades:
(1) lilac/light purple (2) plum (3) royal/dark purple

I still haven't seen another of the lilac/light purple around.

On another note- the swiss seller's minimags arrived today!!! After a long wait and 1/4 million dollars later......BROWN!!!!! This thing is beautiful! It's certainly not a color variation- it had to have been a special-run color. I consider this as rare as any light in my collection- don't pass this one up!
I sure wish I hadn't missed that rotwein color.....

Old school bronze from the same seller as well- really nice lights.


----------



## will

I went through my collection yesterday. I have a few Bronzes, all slightly different in color. I also have one that I originally called pewter, now called gray. 

Was the Gray ever called Pewter ? How did the Bronze color come to be called Pewter. 

Then there is the Purple or Violet .. Red and darker Red...



( Check out My 'Magenstein' in the Cafe here in CPF )


----------



## will

Has anyone thought of getting an engraved MiniMag with the CPF logo - or something to that effect.. Action - Lights will do that. There are other companies as well 
Just an Idea


----------



## greenLED

AFAIK gray/pewter is the same thing. Bronze has the brownish tint to it; I?ve never thought they're the same.


----------



## cmacclel

For you collectors

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MINI-MAGLIT...812994706QQcategoryZ16037QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mac


----------



## Jeritall

There's just a little difference between gold "colored" and gold "plated", about $100 I'd guess.


----------



## rdh226

sizzlechest said:


> TWENTY SIX "different" colors of the minimag light:
> ......I think with the exception of the true CHARCOAL color my hunt is complete.........





sizzlechest said:


> I know eventually I'll find one but I have a MILLION pewters trying to locate the charcoal color.....


FWIW: Charcoal minimags on eBay at McLendon Hardware: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Flashlight-Mini...8535329QQihZ001QQcategoryZ11704QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## will

the picture looks gray..


----------



## sizzlechest

That part # is for gray #M2A09H

From Turbodog's list we're looking for:

charcoal
m2akdn
p/n 106-000-781
from blister pack with sheath and 2 new style bulbs
bls?

Thanks very much though for the lead!!! The search continues......


----------



## sflate

Sizzlechest - The Walmart near me regularly has Charcoal. I bought one for my collection. It is very close to the Gray, but if I remember correctly it's slightly darker. I will check again next time I go there and mark down the part#. If you want I can pick one up for you.


----------



## will

sflate said:


> Sizzlechest - The Walmart near me regularly has Charcoal. I bought one for my collection. It is very close to the Gray, but if I remember correctly it's slightly darker. I will check again next time I go there and mark down the part#. If you want I can pick one up for you.




I have been to 2 Walmarts in Florida, 3 here in New York, they all seem to have RED, Shimmer BLUE, GRAY, and lately hot PINK. 

IF the Walmart near you has Charcoal - I would be interested in getting one, if there is only one, that should go to Sizzlechest. 

Will


----------



## sflate

The Walmart near me usually has a small section of Minimags that is not on the normal flashlight aisle, but is on one of the ends of an aisle usually one or two aisles from the flashlights. It's on this end aisle that I usually find the unusual colors like Hot Pink (I bought the last 2), Shimmer Blue, Charcoal, etc.. I'll check next time I go and pick up a couple of the Charcoals if they have them.


----------



## sizzlechest

If you find em' buy em up! I know farmall wants one too! Good luck & thanks!


----------



## Jeritall

I thought you might like to see a different take on a MiniMag display case I just built. I was inspired either by Dad's gun rack, or Mom"s teaspoon collection display, I'm not sure which.


----------



## will

Jeritall said:


> I thought you might like to see a different take on a MiniMag display case I just built. I was inspired either by Dad's gun rack, or Mom"s teaspoon collection display, I'm not sure which.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice job, good woodworking skills. - what about those ones on the left ?


----------



## farmall

Either way I like.

Good job!


----------



## farmall

I also notice the GOLD in dead center.


----------



## sflate

I stopped by the local Walmart today and bought 3 of the Charcoal minimags. They had about 6 total. They are in a sealed package with 2AA batteries, a sheath, and 2 extra bulbs.

Package is marked:

Charcoal
Model Number: M2AKDN
Part Number: 106-000-781

They were $8.78 each plus tax.

The 3 I bought should go to Sizzlechest, Farmall, and Will. If they don't want them then whoever posts next can have them. If someone really wants I can go back in the next few days or so.


----------



## sflate

Almost forgot. I thought I had every production color of Minimag ever made, now I'm not so sure. The Walmart had 'Shimmer Blue' which I already bought a few months ago from them. But, they also had one that looked the same but was marked 'Ice Blue'. They looked the same to me but my daughter told me that the Ice Blue was a little lighter. After she said that I do think she's right. The Ice Blue is almost silver with a slight hint of blue where the Shimmer Blue is a little more blue. They are very close though.

Are these really two different colors? I guess they. I should have checked but I'm guessing they had different part numbers. Now it makes me think whether 'gray' and 'pewter' are the same or different. Do they have different part numbers?

Also, the target next door had plenty of copper minimags if anyone is looking for those. I don't want to spend too much time running around but if someone REALLY REALLY needs one I'll stop over there soon.


----------



## greenLED

sflate, you :rock:


----------



## turbodog

You need to check my list of part #s earlier in this thread.

Yes, the part #s are different for them.




sflate said:


> Almost forgot. I thought I had every production color of Minimag ever made, now I'm not so sure. The Walmart had 'Shimmer Blue' which I already bought a few months ago from them. But, they also had one that looked the same but was marked 'Ice Blue'. They looked the same to me but my daughter told me that the Ice Blue was a little lighter. After she said that I do think she's right. The Ice Blue is almost silver with a slight hint of blue where the Shimmer Blue is a little more blue. They are very close though.
> 
> Are these really two different colors? I guess they. I should have checked but I'm guessing they had different part numbers. Now it makes me think whether 'gray' and 'pewter' are the same or different. Do they have different part numbers?
> 
> Also, the target next door had plenty of copper minimags if anyone is looking for those. I don't want to spend too much time running around but if someone REALLY REALLY needs one I'll stop over there soon.


----------



## sizzlechest

sflate said:


> I stopped by the local Walmart today and bought 3 of the Charcoal minimags. They had about 6 total. They are in a sealed package with 2AA batteries, a sheath, and 2 extra bulbs.
> 
> Package is marked:
> 
> Charcoal
> Model Number: M2AKDN
> Part Number: 106-000-781
> 
> They were $8.78 each plus tax.
> 
> The 3 I bought should go to Sizzlechest, Farmall, and Will. If they don't want them then whoever posts next can have them. If someone really wants I can go back in the next few days or so.



Yes indeed, you rock!!! Count me in on one of those babies! THANKS VERY MUCH for the leg work in buying the lights. PM coming.

Jeritall- that is a really sweet looking display case, nice job. I like how it holds all the lights together in one case- very nice.


----------



## greenLED

Shimmer and ice blue are indeed different (I have one of each, IIRC).
sflate, you just gave my friend Sizzle an early :santa:


----------



## will

I am in for one - thanks so very much -


----------



## Flic

sflate said:


> I stopped by the local Walmart today and bought 3 of the Charcoal minimags. They had about 6 total. They are in a sealed package with 2AA batteries, a sheath, and 2 extra bulbs.
> 
> Package is marked:
> 
> Charcoal
> Model Number: M2AKDN
> Part Number: 106-000-781
> 
> They were $8.78 each plus tax.
> 
> The 3 I bought should go to Sizzlechest, Farmall, and Will. If they don't want them then whoever posts next can have them. If someone really wants I can go back in the next few days or so.



I'd love to get my hands on a Charcoal!!! PLease count me in if someone drops out... or if you make another run.

Many thanks.


----------



## sflate

How about $15 shipped? (Assuming shipping in CONUS). The light was $8.78 plus tax or $9.44. Padded envelopes are .65 each for a total of just about $10.00 each. Shipping should be $4.05 at the most (Flat rate priority shipping enevelope). That leaves a buck for gas to Walmart and USPS.


----------



## Flic

sflate said:


> How about $15 shipped? (Assuming shipping in CONUS). The light was $8.78 plus tax or $9.44. Padded envelopes are .65 each for a total of just about $10.00 each. Shipping should be $4.05 at the most (Flat rate priority shipping enevelope). That leaves a buck for gas to Walmart and USPS.



I'm in.


----------



## farmall

Hi,

I'll take mine. Where do I send payment.

Your PM box is full.

Please PM me a total.

Thanks

Farmall.




sflate said:


> I stopped by the local Walmart today and bought 3 of the Charcoal minimags. They had about 6 total. They are in a sealed package with 2AA batteries, a sheath, and 2 extra bulbs.
> 
> Package is marked:
> 
> Charcoal
> Model Number: M2AKDN
> Part Number: 106-000-781
> 
> They were $8.78 each plus tax.
> 
> The 3 I bought should go to Sizzlechest, Farmall, and Will. If they don't want them then whoever posts next can have them. If someone really wants I can go back in the next few days or so.


----------



## sizzlechest

sflate said:


> How about $15 shipped? (Assuming shipping in CONUS). The light was $8.78 plus tax or $9.44. Padded envelopes are .65 each for a total of just about $10.00 each. Shipping should be $4.05 at the most (Flat rate priority shipping enevelope). That leaves a buck for gas to Walmart and USPS.



Your PM box is full- Paypal sent. Thanks again.


----------



## will

ditto 

paypal sent 

Will

thanks for the heads up on the copper - I picked up a second one at the Target store here. They also had a copper solitaire ( I collect them also )


----------



## sizzlechest

(edit) 

Bring on the charcoal to complete the collection!!


----------



## sflate

I cleaned out my inbox. Paypal received from Sizzlechest and Will. I would like to box them all up and make one trip to the post office so I probably won't get them in the mail until tomorrow - or Thursday morning at the very latest.

The 3 I bought are spoken for. (one for farmall) Next time I'm near Walmart I will stop in and get a few more. Now I have to go back to get a Blue Ice!! The first 2 are reserved for Flic.


----------



## will

sflate said:


> I cleaned out my inbox. Paypal received from Sizzlechest and Will. I would like to box them all up and make one trip to the post office so I probably won't get them in the mail until tomorrow - or Thursday morning at the very latest.
> 
> The 3 I bought are spoken for. (one for farmall) Next time I'm near Walmart I will stop in and get a few more. Now I have to go back to get a Blue Ice!! The first 2 are reserved for Flic.



thanks for the update - save yourself some money in shipping - first class is aroound $2.00 or so, delivery confirmation $.50 .

I don't need mine in a great rush. 

( you should buy the bin at walmart - just kidding )


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> you should buy the bin at walmart...


yup!

Hey, will, what color Soli's you've got? You should start a Soli collection thread. IIRC, somebody on the colored minimags GB I did also was collecting Solis. I have black, ice blue, green, pewter - I don't officially collect them, I just happen to have them (not sure how I got all of those).

I saw some funky colors last time I went to WalMart. IIRC, there was lime green, fuschia (or hot pink, I don't know), and orange (I think). I thought they looked cool but didn't pick any up thinking nobody would want them. Maybe next time (in about 2 weeks). Let me know.


----------



## sizzlechest

Jeritall said:


> Instant collection!
> 
> goto http://cgi.ebay.com/Set-of-12-AA-Mi...01127178QQcategoryZ106986QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



It sold for $100- lots of hard to find / expensive lights to round up one at a time, not to mention all the shipping $ of one at a time- any one here buy these? Good deal on these lights.


----------



## greenLED

Heads up, guys! Will just started a Soli collection thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/121656


----------



## Jeritall

greenLED said:


> Shimmer and ice blue are indeed different (I have one of each, IIRC).
> sflate, you just gave my friend Sizzle an early :santa:




What is the difference between "ice blue" and "light blue" ?


----------



## sizzlechest

Jeritall said:


> What is the difference between "ice blue" and "light blue" ?



Will,

How about putting together a photo like this from your solitaire collection thread with the minimags?





It would be a great reference for people, especially if you had the item # listed with it.........pretty please.......


----------



## will

I might be able to do that. The gotcha on that is that I have more colors than there are numbers for. There are certain variations between the colors, red - darker red and so on. maybe - I could just give those colors that have a direct number associated with it. The variations would be pictured with no number, something like that. I don't think my gray t-shirt is big enough for all them.


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> I might be able to do that. The gotcha on that is that I have more colors than there are numbers for. There are certain variations between the colors, red - darker red and so on. maybe - I could just give those colors that have a direct number associated with it. The variations would be pictured with no number, something like that. I don't think my gray t-shirt is big enough for all them.



Yeah, that would be great- leave the color variations in the photo for reference without a part # for sure- it is important for people to see what the possibilities are for the different color variations!


----------



## greenLED

> What is the difference between "ice blue" and "light blue" ?


That's an interesting question. I *think* they be the same; much like grey and pewter. The pics I've seen of both look the same. I have no way of verifying this, though - I only have an ice blue.


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> That's an interesting question. I *think* they be the same; much like grey and pewter. The pics I've seen of both look the same. I have no way of verifying this, though - I only have an ice blue.




there actually is a difference. light blue was first to be manufactured, then ice blue. Ice blue looks almost silver, but has slight blue tint. light blue has more of a blue color. The light blue mini I got from zimmermann. 

pictures to follow.


----------



## will

these are the colors according to turbodog's list.


----------



## will

this list is alphabetical, there are some color variations, some logos, one on steroids.














Raz, the cat, arriving by mail


----------



## greenLED

:kewlpics: Will, you :rock:
:thanks:


----------



## sizzlechest

Thanks Will for the great photos - very nice work. 

I don't think I have all these blue colors.........do I?





I'll have to check it out when I get home.


----------



## farmall

Will,

Do you have the USA version of the Flag light?


----------



## will

farmall said:


> Will,
> 
> Do you have the USA version of the Flag light?



I only have the one verson - which is newer ? Is the USA version available?


----------



## greenLED

:duh: been forgetting... will, I got the blue/purple minimag! :thanks: Definitely a different shade - not blue, not purple, but somewhere in between!


----------



## will

will said:


> there actually is a difference. light blue was first to be manufactured, then ice blue. Ice blue looks almost silver, but has slight blue tint. light blue has more of a blue color. The light blue mini I got from zimmermann.
> 
> pictures to follow.




Light blue (hellblau) is available from Zimmeramnn Waffen. Ice blue, blue, and midnight blue from action lights. Shimmer blue from WalMart. I would suggest that a group get together if you decide to purchase from Zimmermann, you can divide up the shipping costs.


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> Light blue (hellblau) is available from Zimmeramnn Waffen. Ice blue, blue, and midnight blue from action lights. Shimmer blue from WalMart. I would suggest that a group get together if you decide to purchase from Zimmermann, you can divide up the shipping costs.



Will, what is the part # for the light blue from Zimmermann? I've got an old school light blue with a part #106-00-200 that isn't listed on Turbodogs list- Is this the light blue? Anyone?


----------



## turbodog

If someone does order from zimmer??? I'd be interested. I would like to have a spare of a particular color.


----------



## turbodog

I don't think your # is a part # per se. It may be a packaging # or something similar. Mag part #s are in the m2a-xxx format.





sizzlechest said:


> Will, what is the part # for the light blue from Zimmermann? I've got an old school light blue with a part #106-00-200 that isn't listed on Turbodogs list- Is this the light blue? Anyone?


----------



## will

I went with the light blue because turbo has it listed as a separate color.I have no idea what the number is. Zimmermann has it listed, but with no part number. 

They also have a few colors that there is no number for- brown, wine red etc..

I would be interested in the 2AAA nachtblau they have listed. I think it is the AAA version of the midnight blue - Yeah - I have an AAA collection also...


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> Yeah - I have an AAA collection also...


You da man!!
How much was each minimag at Zimmerman's?


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> You da man!!
> How much was each minimag at Zimmerman's?




are you sitting down? 40.89 swiss francs = $33.20 for a 2AA mini

I got 5 items, my shipping was 47 swiss francs = $38.00. They had a problem authorizing my credit card because it was out of the US. I ended up sending them cash - US dollars, which was $29. less than the exchange rate. 

It is not worth it for just one item, that is why I suggested a few get together and place one order.


----------



## greenLED

Ouch! I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## sizzlechest

The swiss web site doesn't list the wine red or the brown anymore! I'm assuming these are unavailable......I'd really like to get that red one! 

Turbodog- I'd be interested in ordering the blue one I guess.....it appears I'm missing YET ANOTHER color. An absolutely never ending process........WHO ELSE WANTS TO BE IN?


----------



## greenLED

So Zimmer's has:
brown
wine red
light blue
...?


----------



## sflate

Zimmermann is where I bought the pink from several years ago in a group buy. All I remember is that it was a long process. There is a language barrier (for me at least) and they only answered emails about once per week. I even called there once but that didn't help much. I sent an International Money Order. That was interesting, going to my local bank and asking for an International Money Order to a gunshop in Switzerland.


----------



## will

Zimmermann has improved on the speed side. They now accept a credit card. I would be interested in one of the 2AAAs. Nachtblau - 

their web site is www.waffenzimmermann.ch - search on maglite, this is what is listed as of 6/15/2006. the 3 that are difficult to find are Anthrazit, Pink, and Hellblau.

Maglite Mini AA, Anthrazit 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Blau 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Gold 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Grün 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Hellblau 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Pink 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Rot 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Schwarz 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Silber 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Tarnfarbe 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Violett 44.00Fr.


----------



## Mags

Will, whats that red long one???


----------



## will

Mags said:


> Will, whats that red long one???



Steroids - has 3 AA battery capacity. I wanted to see if I could make a long mini. I took 2 red minis, bored out the end of one, turned down the top of another, did a press fit of the 2 pieces and out came a 3AA mini. The pieces left over were enough to make a CR2 mini. The CR2 mini has the entire barrel bored out to fit the wider battery.


----------



## sizzlechest

Maglite Mini AA, Anthrazit 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Blau 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Gold 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Grün 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Hellblau 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Pink 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Rot 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Schwarz 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Silber 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Tarnfarbe 44.00Fr. 
Maglite Mini AA, Violett 44.00Fr.[/QUOTE]

Will, are we to use this as a "MENU" to select the lights we would like you to order for us? (HINT HINT) Let me see here.....I'll take a hellblau 2AA, go light on the onions please!


----------



## will

not this time - I did pictures - besides - they didn't like my credit card, I am only missing one of the 2 AAAs, someone else can run with this.


----------



## sizzlechest

Will, your right, you've done plenty. I'm not going to organize a full out group buy, but I ordered a couple lights from the swiss seller without a hitch a short while back- they are awesome. Turbodog, Will, & anyone else interested can drop me a PM and I'll be happy to put an order in with them. Even with 3-4 people it will drop the freight to the neighborhood of $10 or so, certainly fair enough.


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> Will, your right, you've done plenty. I'm not going to organize a full out group buy, but I ordered a couple lights from the swiss seller without a hitch a short while back- they are awesome. Turbodog, Will, & anyone else interested can drop me a PM and I'll be happy to put an order in with them. Even with 3-4 people it will drop the freight to the neighborhood of $10 or so, certainly fair enough.




thanks - the only lite I would be interesed in is the nachtblau 2 AAA mini, 

By the way - I started a new thread in the collectors area for the 2 AAA minis, To be honest - there is not a lot of interest in that line....


----------



## sizzlechest

sizzlechest said:


> Will, your right, you've done plenty. I'm not going to organize a full out group buy, but I ordered a couple lights from the swiss seller without a hitch a short while back- they are awesome. Turbodog, Will, & anyone else interested can drop me a PM and I'll be happy to put an order in with them. Even with 3-4 people it will drop the freight to the neighborhood of $10 or so, certainly fair enough.



If anyone is interested in ordering from the swiss seller please let me know by Monday 06/26 as that is when I'll place the order.


----------



## Jeritall

Thank you Sizzlechest for taking the lead on this, I've pm'd you my order.


----------



## sizzlechest

Okay, so I remember you guys mentioning a different color purple/violet light a while back. I didn't really think much of it because I had three different purple shades already. Anyway, I'm in Wallymart and I see this purple light and it doesn't look like anything I've got in my collection. I buy it. I get home and it isn't even close to any color I've got. It is the blue/violet minimag. Is it blue? Is it Purple? Yet another color to add to the collection.....amazing! If everyone hasn't hunted one of these down you need to. A great addition.


----------



## sflate

Sizzlechest, what was the color name or part# of the blue/purple you saw? I think I saw the same thing at my Walmart. It was in a package marked 'Blue'. They had quite a few different colors that were in mismarked packages, even some of the popular colors like Red were in packages marked 'Black' for example. Maybe they are getting rid of some old stock packaging because of the new MagLED coming soon - hopefully.


----------



## will

The one I got in Walmart was marked blue, in the store it looks like a darker shade of blue, put it next to the standard blue and you can see it has a purple tint to it. I don't have the original package anymore.

Walmart seems to have gray, red, this blue color, and hot pink on a regular basis.

they seem to have a lot of mis matched packaging.


----------



## mac66

Well, guys I've been lurking for some time and just decided to join the forum. Your mini mag collections are pretty cool. 

From what I can see you can pretty much drive yourself nuts trying to collect all the different colors and variations. When you get done with the NASCAR series and the Americana Series you can start collecting all the various logo and commerative maglites that are our there. Heck I even found a Mini mag commemorating Bush's inauguration.

Then of course you have to collect all the variations of the original mini mags including packaging, printing, owners manuals advertisements. That means you have to have all the colors in all the different packaging. 

Good luck with you collections.


----------



## sizzlechest

sflate said:


> Sizzlechest, what was the color name or part# of the blue/purple you saw? I think I saw the same thing at my Walmart. It was in a package marked 'Blue'. They had quite a few different colors that were in mismarked packages, even some of the popular colors like Red were in packages marked 'Black' for example. Maybe they are getting rid of some old stock packaging because of the new MagLED coming soon - hopefully.



Mine was labeled as "grey", so again, you can't put much faith in the cardboard color indications.

Welcome Mac66!


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Okay, so I remember you guys mentioning a different color purple/violet light a while back. ... It is the blue/violet minimag. Is it blue? Is it Purple? Yet another color to add to the collection.....amazing!


That sounds exactly like the one I just got from Will. The original package was labeled "blue", but also had one of those stickers for "AST". Go figure... neat "new" color, though! 

I'm still interested in getting the faded purple and "greenLED" jade is somebody finds one.


Mac66, welcome to our madness! Minimags are just the tip of the iceberg...


----------



## sizzlechest

The pink/fuschia color at walmart looked "odd" as well. I didn't buy one of those however. Anyone noticed any color variations in these? I sort of wished I had picked one up to check it out......

They also had an amazing selection of colors in the solitaires.......


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> The pink/fuschia color at walmart looked "odd" as well. ...
> They also had an amazing selection of colors in the solitaires.......


Not on the pinks, but I've noticed that the lights inside the blister packages look darker. 

Yeah, they had a bunch of Solis as well (fuschia/hot pink, turquoise, light green - I'm just making these names up), but none that our friend Will didn't already have, so I didn't pick up any.


----------



## will

The pink at Walmart looked like the one I have. I did pick one up and did a cutdown on it, it now takes one AA battery. 


( thanks for the lookout on the solitaires - there is one on ebay - the NASCAR fade color, I have one, it is a nice looking light )

here is a question for all you out there - When Mag starts to ship the LED minis - are they something that you will collect as well? That probably should be a new thread in CPF..

and speaking of collections - got a few lights today from action - lights . this was in the box


----------



## greenLED

> here is a question for all you out there - When Mag starts to ship the LED minis - are they something that you will collect as well?


:devil: You are a bad influence, Will! I like that. :twothumbs

I'm definitely getting at least one - if anything just to check it out, but I'm not sure if I'll like them as much to collect those as well.


----------



## will

I had planned on getting at least one also - does this mean the end of the incan minis?


----------



## farmall

Hey guys,

Look what we missed. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/122714


----------



## greenLED

Nice! HA-BK is what I "need"


----------



## sizzlechest

farmall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Look what we missed. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/122714



I saw it when they were still available, somehow I resisted on the purchase of one........Those are some sweet looking lights.


----------



## tradderran

great looking lights


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> The pink/fuschia color at walmart looked "odd" as well. I didn't buy one of those however. Anyone noticed any color variations in these? ......



I picked up a couple today. It is between the Knurled hot pink I already had and the unknurled from action lights.


----------



## will

I always thought - the hot pink and the fuscia were the same color, one being knurled, the other smooth. I had said that if the heads were taken off each one, you could not tell which came from where. This may be the particular couple that I have..


----------



## Scared of the dark

Does anyone know if you can get a crenellated bezel for the AA, similar to the one that black bear does for the d-cell??


----------



## will

This thread has been very quiet over the last few weeks.


----------



## sflate

OK, then I'll ask a question.

With the new MagLED 2AA coming out soon, how long will the current 2AA minimags still be for sale before being discontinued? In other words, how long until my collection is truely complete because they won't be making anymore?

Any predictions?


----------



## Jeritall

will said:


> I always thought - the hot pink and the fuscia were the same color, one being knurled, the other smooth. I had said that if the heads were taken off each one, you could not tell which came from where. This may be the particular couple that I have..




I've been slow getting around to this post but...

My pinks sure look different.







(L-R, hot pink, smooth fuscia, old pink)


----------



## greenLED

Jeritall said:


> I've been slow getting around to this post but...
> 
> My pinks sure look different.
> ...
> (L-R, hot pink, smooth fuscia, old pink)


Yeah, pretty much the difference between mine. The colors in "real life" look slightly different than what's shown in your pic (the "old pink" is pinker, but looks faded compared to the other two), but we all know how tough it is to photograph those accurately.


----------



## PhantomZ

speaking of faded, is it possible that the colour can fade on a minimag (or coloured metal body) from long term sun exposure and be passed off as a new released or just a different colour body? kinda like a dark red faded into a light red, then faded to get pink, then sell it as an old discontinued magite colour to some noob? a ,no smoking button, thats been in my dad's van has been there for years and the red is almost faded away~


----------



## PhantomZ

double post


----------



## nikon

If it did fade, it would probably take a very long time, and it would be difficult to get an even color all the way around.


----------



## Jeritall

PhantomZ said:


> speaking of faded, is it possible that the colour can fade on a minimag (or coloured metal body) from long term sun exposure and be passed off as a new released or just a different colour body? kinda like a dark red faded into a light red, then faded to get pink, then sell it as an old discontinued magite colour to some noob? a ,no smoking button, thats been in my dad's van has been there for years and the red is almost faded away~



I doubt your father's no smoking button was made from anodized aluminum alloy like a Maglite. Ink or paint will fade from UV. Maybe a Maglite would in a couple of hundred years.


----------



## greenLED

The anodizing would be rubbed off by contact friction before the color faded. I used to term for lack of other adjective to describe the lighter shade of pink on the original "pink" minimag. ...and, like others pointed out, *if* it faded (which I still think it wouldn't), it wouldn't be homogeneous.


----------



## will

I will have to take a closer look at the pinks I have. but it won't be for a bit of time. I am up to my elbows in sawdust..


----------



## sizzlechest

Hello Fellas!

I haven't seen much activity in these parts as of late either.........I sort of thought everyone has been building up there arsenal of new lights to show off!?........

Did everyone pick up the blue/purple minimag at wallyworld? SWEET COLOR! I can't find a back up.....buy me one please? PM me if possible.


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> I will have to take a closer look at the pinks I have. but it won't be for a bit of time. I am up to my elbows in sawdust..



This flashlight will come CLOSE to contending with the HOLY GRAIL........Can't wait to see em'.......


----------



## turbodog

Is there a new color out?




sizzlechest said:


> Hello Fellas!
> 
> I haven't seen much activity in these parts as of late either.........I sort of thought everyone has been building up there arsenal of new lights to show off!?........
> 
> Did everyone pick up the blue/purple minimag at wallyworld? SWEET COLOR! I can't find a back up.....buy me one please? PM me if possible.


----------



## sizzlechest

turbodog said:


> Is there a new color out?



There is a shyt load of color variations that you don't choose to collect- it doesn't make it uncollectable for the rest of us. Chill out.


----------



## will

They had that purple/blue at WalMart for awhile- but I have not seen it lately, last one I got went to some guy out west...


----------



## turbodog

On a related note, does anyone know who the ebay seller was that had an oak minimag case that was EXACTLY like mine, except longer.

Whomever made it obviously copied it straight off from the pictures I posted.


----------



## will

I have been toying with the idea of a glass showcase, glass shelves, glass doors and sides. I like the wood ones I have seen here, with the holes to line everything up. or the spoon hangar ones. Only thing - they limit you to the number of slots. The glass would allow a variable number of lights on any one shelf, but then there is the possiblility of the light falling down,or getting knocked over. Like I said - toying with the idea..


----------



## sizzlechest

turbodog said:


> On a related note, does anyone know who the ebay seller was that had an oak minimag case that was EXACTLY like mine, except longer.
> 
> Whomever made it obviously copied it straight off from the pictures I posted.



I had asked this question earlier on this thread. It's a sweet case, I was tempted to bid on it, especially knowing how much your wood worker was charging for your case. With the exception of Jerital's "inverted" flashlight design I don't know how its possible to NOT copy your case design.


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> It's a sweet case, I was tempted to bid on it, especially knowing how much your wood worker was charging for your case. With the exception of Jerital's "inverted" flashlight design I don't know how its possible to NOT copy your case design.


Ditto. I let that pass thinking I could make one at our workshop, but ended up not having time to make one myself. Now I regret letting the auction go by. IIRC, it ended without a single bid.


----------



## will

what was that selling for?


----------



## greenLED

around $100, IIRC


----------



## will

I've been slow getting around to this post but...

My pinks sure look different.







(L-R, hot pink, smooth fuscia, old pink)

I took a closer look under different lighting. The fuscia is slightly darker like the picture here. The old school pink looks muddy, but that could be my monitor..


----------



## turbodog

Does anyone remember the seller/item #/etc so I can contact that guy?


----------



## sizzlechest

sizzlechest said:


> How about this idea- set up a display case sort of like a wine glass speed rack. Cut the wood creating horizontal "notches" for each of your lights to hang "face up". You could make it super long, or have several levels- that would be cool?......
> 
> BTW- did any of you guys have this display case on ebay for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks really sweet- and no one bid on it.......



Here was my post on that case I saw on ebay, no link to the seller however.

Before you **** him off too badly perhaps one should consider it is one of your fellow collectors?


----------



## davee1

Guys...I have been lurking here for a while because I like the AA minimag and its color variations. While in wallymart the other day, I picked up 2 different shades of blue, and both are marked as "blue shimmer". So I would really like to know now...what color is really blue shimmer? Is there a pic that we can refer to in this thread that would show me?


----------



## greenLED

davee1, welcome to our little madness!

It's really hard to accurately photograph the colors on these things. That said, look at the pics in this post:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/859846&postcount=2

On the first pic, bottom row, 4th from left to right - that one looks like blue shimmer to me (the ones up top are ice blue and light blue). Turbodog can confirm. Blue shimmer is one of the nicest colors.


----------



## davee1

greenLED said:


> davee1, welcome to our little madness!
> 
> It's really hard to accurately photograph the colors on these things. That said, look at the pics in this post:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/859846&postcount=2
> 
> On the first pic, bottom row, 4th from left to right - that one looks like blue shimmer to me (the ones up top are ice blue and light blue). Turbodog can confirm. Blue shimmer is one of the nicest colors.


 
Ah, ok...thanks for that. The other color that I have could be top row #3 or#9, or bottom row #7. Or matbe 2nd pic bottom row #1. Its hard to figure, I'm a photo guy myself so I know how hard it is to accurately represent these color variations. I've decided that I really don't like blue shimmer then. To me, it's just light blue. I like the pinks, violets, dark blues, and purples. So the one that I have that is not blue shimmer, I think is an awesome color, and I'm gonna get more as soon as I can find them. The local wallymart only had 1 :-(
Also, I picked up a purple from actionlights, and I am obsessed with that color...it's absolutely gorgeous!!!
I picked up another blue/violet variation from Target that get's me goin' too!!!
And then...there's orange. I like that too, and its hard to find. When I find some...I'll get a few. But I won't buy them online unless I absolutely have to, because its cheaper at the stores around me.


----------



## greenLED

davee1 - minimags do come in mismatched packages, we've documented that before. 

I don't think you have a blue shimmer at all. It's either "blue" or the weird "blue/purple" shade that will found the other day. IIRC, my good friend sizzlechest was looking for one of those, so hold onto it and he may be interested (assuming it's the right color he's looking for). I'm preety sure it's not "midnight blue" (that'd be a dark, dark shade of blue, with no hint of purple), because those are not available at WallyMart (at least, not normally).



> The other color that I have could be top row #3 or#9, or bottom row #7. Or matbe 2nd pic bottom row #1. Or matbe 2nd pic bottom row #1


IMO, that'd be "blue", "midnight blue", and "purple" (aka violet). The one on the second purple looks like an unknurled "blue" to me.


----------



## davee1

greenLED said:


> davee1 - minimags do come in mismatched packages, we've documented that before.
> 
> I don't think you have a blue shimmer at all. It's either "blue" or the weird "blue/purple" shade that will found the other day. IIRC, my good friend sizzlechest was looking for one of those, so hold onto it and he may be interested (assuming it's the right color he's looking for). I'm preety sure it's not "midnight blue" (that'd be a dark, dark shade of blue, with no hint of purple), because those are not available at WallyMart (at least, not normally).
> 
> IMO, that'd be "blue", "midnight blue", and "purple" (aka violet). The one on the second purple looks like an unknurled "blue" to me.


 
Yep, I've seen those mismarked pakages already, many times in my obsessive/compulsive shopping for these awsome colors. But I won't part with the darker color, because, well...I like it!!! Maybe later if I find more...
So do we still think that blue shimmer is akin to kind of a light blue color?


----------



## turbodog

Not looking to **** him off. I want to buy it.




sizzlechest said:


> Here was my post on that case I saw on ebay, no link to the seller however.
> 
> Before you **** him off too badly perhaps one should consider it is one of your fellow collectors?


----------



## greenLED

davee1 said:


> So do we still think that blue shimmer is akin to kind of a light blue color?


Yup. It's a little darker than "ice blue"; it's like a "steel blue" shade.


----------



## will

gee - did some one mention wood cases? there might be some wood minis that would look good in there..

( shameless marketing )


----------



## davee1

greenLED said:


> Yup. It's a little darker than "ice blue"; it's like a "steel blue" shade.


 
Thanks!!! Don't like it, but I've got it!!!


----------



## sizzlechest

turbodog said:


> Not looking to **** him off. I want to buy it.



Oops, sorry TD I thought you were on the war path. That case has to belong to one of us fellow collectors......anyone.......?


----------



## davee1

Hmmm...I can't find anywhere that's cheaper than wallymart for AA minimags. I did find this one place online called gad-zooks, which comes real close to wallymart's prices. Any other sites that can be mentioned? Has anyone ordered from Gad-Zooks?


----------



## greenLED

Never heard of them. Looks like a cool site for getting gizmos, though. I'd be weary of potential high shipping charges, if anything.


----------



## davee1

greenLED said:


> Never heard of them. Looks like a cool site for getting gizmos, though. I'd be weary of potential high shipping charges, if anything.


 
Yeah, thats what I thought too...Nice prices...I did some searching for seller ratings and the general feeling is that it takes a while for the folks to rcv their product. Not very many feedbacks to look at though....some problems with stock too...
I emailed them to ask about their stock quantities for the violet color, so we'll see what happens there.
Also, their shipping is 3.95 for 1 AA minimag and then 6.95 thereafter no matter how many you order, at least that's what my test shopping cart showed. It looks like its flat rate 6.95 for quantites above 1. If that's really true, then I would consider those shipping prices to be very reasonable.


----------



## greenLED

so, any pics of your collection?


----------



## davee1

greenLED said:


> so, any pics of your collection?


 
I'm going to expiriment with trying to accurately represent colors, and then post 'em. Might take a while...


----------



## will

Davee1 - welcome to CPF

best of luck with the pictures - certain colors, no matter how hard you try, just do not come out exact. Part of it may be the digital camera compensating. Part of it is the intensity of the flash. With film, you could always set your exposure on an 18% gray card, digital does not give you those options.


----------



## Bror Jace

That display case looks nice ... but these things aren't exactly rocket science to build. You might as around in your area and see if someone who works with wood. They might build you something from scratch.

I was thinking if you had two pegs (made from 1/8" or 3/16" wooden dowels) spaced 3/4" apart, you could hang a mag between them, lens up. Rows and rows of pegs for the whole collection ... and your view of the light would not be obscured.

The size of the case could be anything from a small square (say, 1' x 2') to something much, much larger. And it only needs to be 1 1/4" - 1 1/2" deep to accomodate Mini-Mags.

Whether would put a glass/plexiglass front on the case would be another option. Personally, I would as it would keep them dust free and visiting kids might not be as tempted to handle them without permission. 

--- *Bror Jace*


----------



## Roy

Take a look in the first posting in this thread, at the display case a friend made for my collecion of AA MiniMags.


----------



## will

There are many ways to make a display case for the mini collections.
1. heads down with a partial hole in the bottom to line them up.
2. heads down witha partial hole in the bottom, full hole in the top to prevent them from tipping over.
3. spoon hangar type, mini hangs from a notch in the top.
4. horizontal - each mini rests on 2 'pegs' in a horizontal position.
5. glass display case, no notches, no holes, each mini stands on its' head

then there are cases with doors, and those without.

then there are types of wood, and wood finishes

So - it really gets down to personal preference, living environment ( young children around )


----------



## turbodog

Not rocket science. Just rocket tolerances and precision.

All those holes/pegs/etc have to line up or it shows up quickly.

And in drilling those holes you have to make them all the exact same depth. And be sure to not splinter the fragile edges of the holes while at the same time making them razor sharp and clean of "fuzz".

The photos of mine do not do it justice. The precision with which it was built is amazing.

The person who built mine is a master craftsman. Here's a list of some of his awards. http://www.boxesbynagel.com/awards.htm 

And that "festival of the masters" is the real show stopper. That's the real thing. It was at disneyworld. He competed against entrants from all over the US and took first place.

If you are in the market for works of art, I cannot recommend him enough.

Sadly his website photos aren't high res though. I will mention this to him the next time we speak.

He made my case because I am such a good customer. It was a favor. So unless you want 10 sets of them, he will make no more. I should have gotten 3 cases instead of just 2.






Bror Jace said:


> That display case looks nice ... but these things aren't exactly rocket science to build. You might as around in your area and see if someone who works with wood. They might build you something from scratch.
> 
> I was thinking if you had two pegs (made from 1/8" or 3/16" wooden dowels) spaced 3/4" apart, you could hang a mag between them, lens up. Rows and rows of pegs for the whole collection ... and your view of the light would not be obscured.
> 
> The size of the case could be anything from a small square (say, 1' x 2') to something much, much larger. And it only needs to be 1 1/4" - 1 1/2" deep to accomodate Mini-Mags.
> 
> Whether would put a glass/plexiglass front on the case would be another option. Personally, I would as it would keep them dust free and visiting kids might not be as tempted to handle them without permission.
> 
> --- *Bror Jace*


----------



## will

turbodog said:


> And in drilling those holes you have to make them all the exact same depth. And be sure to not splinter the fragile edges of the holes while at the same time making them razor sharp and clean of "fuzz".




There is a tool that is used to create flat bottom holes, This is guided by the rim instead of the center and should be used in drill press. These are called Forstner bits.

his work is truly unique, I like the fact he layers the wood, and carves down to different species.

I wonder if there are 10 collectors here to do a group buy and have him make some more display cases. ( I am not interested my self )


----------



## Bror Jace

*Turbodog*, I just want to be clear that I wasn't implying that a really nice case is simple for everyone to make ... only that instead of trolling Ebay, one could inquire locally for someone to create a custom case ... maybe throwing a few sheckels to a semi-retired word worker. 

An amateurish, roughly-made case will not do justice to even a _modest _collection of purty flashlights.


----------



## MrNick

I have a guy to chrome plate Mini Mags. I just got mine back and it is awsome. Drop me a note if intersted.


----------



## greenLED

How much was that, MrNick?


----------



## MrNick

I paid 45 bucks but I have to say it looks so nice next to the standard silver.
It something I think only a collector would go the extra mile for. 
He also made a polished aluminum for me. Side by side they are almost the same the chrome just has a deeper color to it.
The guy said he would prefer to do 10 at a time,


----------



## actionlights

Davee1,
FYI. We are actually a little less the gad-zooks on the standard colors...

http://www.action-lights.com/flashlights/maglite/aa-cell-flashlights/2aa-presentation.asp
or
http://www.action-lights.com/flashlights/maglite/aa-cell-flashlights/2aa-holster.asp

Not sure if this helps being on slightly less but I can tell you everything is in stock.



davee1 said:


> Hmmm...I can't find anywhere that's cheaper than wallymart for AA minimags. I did find this one place online called gad-zooks, which comes real close to wallymart's prices. Any other sites that can be mentioned? Has anyone ordered from Gad-Zooks?


----------



## will

A slightly different Mini-Mag collection


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> A slightly different Mini-Mag collection



All I can say is WOW.......


----------



## OwlEyez

Wow - tell me more!



These are georgeous!





Do you make these?



What kind of wood? How do they hold up, or are they just for show? 

OwlEyez


----------



## will

these are real, they all work, 
check out this thread


http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127163&referrerid=4688


----------



## Jeritall

will said:


> these are real, they all work
> check out this thread
> 
> Mini-Mag, Exotic Wood cover, SELL CLOSED August 3
> 
> ( I do not know how to point you directly to the CPF thread )



goto: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127163&page=1&pp=30

Sorry I missed out on this. Nice job Will.


----------



## greenLED

Yup, those are gorgeous. Lots of hard work too.


----------



## sizzlechest

Hello gentlemen,

Will, your exotic wood minimags are really sweet. I am happy to say the actual product is even better than the photos- I had to buy a couple of them......

For anyone who still hasn't gotten one the ebay seller natlsports is offering the original light pink color as well as some mid-1980's black minimags in the original blister pack again. Picking up the original light pink for $15 shipped is a hell of a find......

Good hunting folks.....


----------



## sizzlechest

This couldn't be yet another purple could it?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/131395


----------



## Jeritall

Isn't three different purple ones enough? Hmmm..probably not.


----------



## will

this thread has been pretty quiet - 

Couple of questions:

Will the MagLEDs be collected like these?
Will that be a different thread?
so far - I have seen black and gray.

anyone removed the LED from these yet? 

if so - how do you do it? 

Will Maglite come out with new colors for the incan AAs ?


----------



## lm4300

Feel free to move this comment as necessary....

I was at WalMart and saw the AA MagLeds' for the first time, next to the NiteIze drop in LED conversions. Has anyone done a head2head to compare the two? It seemed a little cheaper to buy an original MagliteAA and get the conversion.... but is it better?


----------



## turbodog

No. It's pretty dim.


----------



## greenLED

sizzle - I'd say that's the "regular" violet. On my last count, there's "violet" (the regular offering), that faded purple that you (sizzle) have, and the dark purple/blue that some of us have. :nana:

will, I won't collect those. I was going to buy one, but after skimming through recent reviews, I think I'll keep using sammies, thankyouverymuch. There's a couple of threads reporting disassembly, but I can't remember who posted them right now.


----------



## turbodog

I plan to start a new minimag led collection. But I figure it will be a while before colors other than black/pewter come out.


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> will, I won't collect those. I was going to buy one, but after skimming through recent reviews, I think I'll keep using sammies, thankyouverymuch. .




I picked up a 2 AA MagLED, then a 3 AA MagLED. To my eye, pointing them against a dark wall, they look pretty much the same. I also have a Nexgen 750 sammie, with a McR-27L reflector (made my own head and bezel), running off a Lithium 14670 battery. The sammie is brighter, has a tighter spot and is 4 times the cost. Then I have an old Maglite 2 C flashlight, I put one of the MagLED conversions in it, that is better than the sammie, that comparison is not apples to apples. SO - having said all that - if cost is an issue - get the stock MagLED $30 for the 2 D, or the $25 or less MagLED AAs


----------



## bimemrboy318

Thanks to this post I am the proud owner of 4 colors. Red, Pewter, Ice Blue, and Blue. That's every color Wal-Mart had last night. Actually, even better, my wife offered to buy one of every color they had! I was happy to just pick up a couple last night and come back for the others!


----------



## bimemrboy318

Hey I just noticed that I bought 2 packages labeled with M2AKGN. One is the babyish blue that I'd think is blueshimmer LIKE THIS. One is a dark blue LIKE THIS. So what is the dark blue? The part number must be wrong on the package.


----------



## greenLED

The mislabelling of packages has been documented before. There's actually a couple of blue shades (from lightest to darkest):

light blue
ice blue
blue shimmer
blue
midnight blue

Since you bought your lights from Wal-Mart, I'm inclined to say you have shimmer blue (light shade) and blue.


----------



## bimemrboy318

green,

Thanks! At least now I know what I don't need to acquire. Also, FYI... I bought each light with a pair of extra bulbs (in addition to the ones in the light) and the nylon holster in a blister pack for $8.74 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## farmall

bimemrboy318 said:


> green,
> 
> Thanks! At least now I know what I don't need to acquire. Also, FYI... I bought each light with a pair of extra bulbs (in addition to the ones in the light) and the nylon holster in a blister pack for $8.74 at Wal-Mart.



Interested in a collection? I'm thinking of selling mine.


----------



## bimemrboy318

Is it possible that I found one of the limited edition ice blues in a Indiana Walmart? I was in Evansville Inidiana for work and stopped in wal mart. They had a light blue which looks exactly like the limited edition ice blue on action-lights.com. They also had a bunch of blue shimmers and this was much lighter with a hint of silver/grey in it. The serial number was wrong and indicated a kgn (blue I believe). It was the only one on the whole rack of about 100 mini mags.

edit: Now that I think about it, I think was I have is a blue shimmer and the other is a light blue. And the "blue" I recently got from Walmart seems to be the blue/purple color. It looked blue in the store but in the house under soft white bulbs it looks purple.

I've also got a hot pink. Is this the fuscia color?


----------



## bimemrboy318

One more thing guys... it seems that action-lights.com has 5 different colors in the Mini Mag LEDs. But they don't offer orange or jade anymore (darn, I need those colors!)


----------



## bimemrboy318

This photo proves it. The colors I recently got at various Walmarts in the Buffalo, NY area and Evansville, IN are ice blue (IN), blue shimmer (NY), and blue/purple (NY) 





sizzlechest said:


> Thanks Will for the great photos - very nice work.
> 
> I don't think I have all these blue colors.........do I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check it out when I get home.


----------



## greenLED

Yup. IIRC, I bought my ice blue and blue shimmer from Wal-Mart. I also bought jade from them.

Could anybody confirm what the difference between "light blue" and "ice blue" is? :thanks:


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> Yup. IIRC, I bought my ice blue and blue shimmer from Wal-Mart. I also bought jade from them.
> 
> Could anybody confirm what the difference between "light blue" and "ice blue" is? :thanks:




I do not have them in front of me right now, but ice blue is more silver in color, the light blue has more blue in it. they are in fact different colors.

As of last week - action lights had only the black and the gray mini-magLEDs, none of the other colors they list are available ( unless they just got them in )


----------



## bimemrboy318

You're right will, action-lights still has all the colors listed as pre-order.


----------



## turbodog

Let me remind everyone that AL has the americana collection for about $50. This is a great deal. Original price was about $100.

These are not made anymore. You'll be kicking yourself if you miss a good, cheap opportunity to own a set.


----------



## will

turbodog said:


> Let me remind everyone that AL has the americana collection for about $50. This is a great deal. Original price was about $100.
> 
> These are not made anymore. You'll be kicking yourself if you miss a good, cheap opportunity to own a set.



I did not get them when they were $99, too much money at the time. I did get them when they were reduced to $79. It is really a nice set. the Wooden box adds a bit of class to the collection.


----------



## greenLED

You know, I saw a few of those Americana sets back when I did the GB with AL - wasn't too thrilled about them. I know they're special adhesives and what-not, but the graphics look like stickers and I wonder what their long-term durability is.

On the other hand $50 *is* a great price for them.


----------



## turbodog

They are something called 'duraprint'. I would say durability is excellent. But... are you actually going to use them?


----------



## actionlights

Hey everyone the Mag 3AA LED's just showed up today....

http://www.action-lights.com/flashl...led-holster.asp


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> They are something called 'duraprint'. I would say durability is excellent. But... are you actually going to use them?


Not use, obviously. My concern was with the colors fading with time.


----------



## farmall

....


----------



## LuxLuthor

You guys ever see any of those authentic 24K gold AA minimags anymore?


----------



## will

I have not seen any gold mini-mags for sale in quite awhile.


----------



## sizzlechest

A real gold just sold on ebay for $6.45.......

ebay item #270048048162


----------



## turbodog

Turbodog's TODO list for tonight:

1. identify buyer of gold minimag
2. hack into account
3. instruct seller to ship to my house
4. send thank you note to seller and buyer


----------



## will

don't think that was real gold...


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> don't think that was real gold...


I dunno - that looks just like my gold plated minimag.


----------



## sizzlechest

It certainly looks real to me as well. Sometimes people just don't know what their selling. Will, what makes you think it isn't the holy grail?

I didn't want to report the auction on the forum in hopes someone would get a good deal on it- but $6.45!!!! Wow! I'm in shock.


----------



## KROMATICS

Perhaps the picture is not of the actual item for sale. The auction description was copied from an earlier auction by someone else. You never know though.


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> It certainly looks real to me as well. Sometimes people just don't know what their selling. Will, what makes you think it isn't the holy grail?
> 
> I didn't want to report the auction on the forum in hopes someone would get a good deal on it- but $6.45!!!! Wow! I'm in shock.



the box looks like the presentation box without the gray insert, the paperwork in the back is the same brochure that you get with every MM in the presentation box. The description says aluminum. 


but - I have been known to be wrong .

I now think that may be the real deal.


----------



## greenLED

The presentation box of my gold-plated is black, not gray. I don't recall it coming with paperwork, but my gold-plated MM has a slightly atypical story.


----------



## sizzlechest

It looks like a black velvet box to me. Also the real gold came with the paperwork same as shown in the auction- here's a photo of my real gold:




(Click on image to enlarge)

Same thing, but who knows.....


----------



## will

I did send a note to the the seller on ebay - like I said - I have been wrong before. If I get a response back I will let you all know.


----------



## turbodog

That's good.

But, *I* sent an email to the *BUYER* with an attractive offer.





will said:


> I did send a note to the the seller on ebay - like I said - I have been wrong before. If I get a response back I will let you all know.


----------



## turbodog




----------



## will

turbodog said:


> That's good.
> 
> But, *I* sent an email to the *BUYER* with an attractive offer.




I hope that someone here gets it


----------



## cutlerylover

Nice collections guys, I just found these online at amazon.com...anyone have a set?

http://www.amazon.com/Maglite-Y2ABXE-Americana-Limited-Edition/dp/B000BTK25I/sr=1-53/qid=1162873706/ref=sr_1_53/002-6435438-0194439?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goodshttp://http://images.google.com/img...vnum=10&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=ISO-8859-1&sa=X


----------



## turbodog

You mean like these?

Please see page one of this thread.


----------



## cutlerylover

Duh Turbodog has the set as I can see now, lol, sorry guys I saw so many minimags in this thread I forgot which ones I looked at...anyone else have these?


----------



## sizzlechest

cutlerylover said:


> Duh Turbodog has the set as I can see now, lol, sorry guys I saw so many minimags in this thread I forgot which ones I looked at...anyone else have these?



It will probably take you a week or so to read thru this thread- if you're going to buy the set do so here- great price on it. www.action-lights.com 

Good luck hunting.

BTW- turbodog, your offer was generous, but no thanks!!!!!


----------



## farmall

cutlerylover said:


> Duh Turbodog has the set as I can see now, lol, sorry guys I saw so many minimags in this thread I forgot which ones I looked at...anyone else have these?



I have a set for sale. $50.00 shipped to your door.


----------



## will

A little more wood,

from left to right,

purpleheart, pink ivory, bloodwood, koa, highly figured koa, cocobolo, cocobolo, rosewood, zebrawood, teak.


----------



## Jeritall

Beautiful work Will. Is the fourth light on the left built on a MM LED?


----------



## will

Jeritall said:


> Beautiful work Will. Is the fourth light on the left built on a MM LED?



Yes that is a MagLED, I did a few. I can do the 2AA version, not the 3AA - too long for my mini-lathe..


----------



## will

I think my collection of the Mini-Mags is reasonably complete. I have been getting custom versions lately - splash anodize, nickel plate and such.

Does anyone think that Maglite will come out with new colors? or is everything now going over to the MagLEDs?


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> I think my collection of the Mini-Mags is reasonably complete.
> 
> How about the HG?


----------



## turbodog

Update:

I have been in email correspondence with the buyer.

1. It is indeed a real gold one
2. The original owner used it, the new owner reports wear and worn-off gold on the tailcap.

Although the buyer didn't know the difference between the 2, it's not for sale. 





will said:


> I hope that someone here gets it


----------



## will

turbodog said:


> Update:
> 
> I have been in email correspondence with the buyer.
> 
> 1. It is indeed a real gold one
> 2. The original owner used it, the new owner reports wear and worn-off gold on the tailcap.
> 
> Although the buyer didn't know the difference between the 2, it's not for sale.



I never did hear back from the ebay seller -


----------



## turbodog

And I doubt you will. He's probably sick with regret over selling a $100 light for $5.





will said:


> I never did hear back from the ebay seller -


----------



## sizzlechest

TD- What is the value of a used/damaged real gold? What did you offer the guy? Thankfully a price war didn't begin for this one if its damaged......

Will- when are you going to start offering exotic wood mm display cases to match your exotic wood minimags?! Just a thought.....My collection has recently grown to a three digit number........scary, very scary. I need storage. 

I need: Light blue & weinrot from the swiss seller. 

I would like to see: Amber & rose colors same as offered in the solitaires.


Happy Hunting!


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> TD- What is the value of a used/damaged real gold? What did you offer the guy? Thankfully a price war didn't begin for this one if its damaged......
> 
> Will- when are you going to start offering exotic wood mm display cases to match your exotic wood minimags?! Just a thought.....My collection has recently grown to a three digit number........scary, very scary. I need storage.
> 
> I need: Light blue & weinrot from the swiss seller.


Sizzle, we need pics!! I'm really curious to see all the other shades you've been able to obtain. I think we're still the only two guys with "greenLED" color. :thanks: I'm still curious to see whether the weinrot is the same as the dark red color we got from eBay.

I bought a knurled bronze the other day on BST, and it is just like the unknurled pewter from action-lights. I think we had already established that, but wanted to re-confirm with people.

Back to the gold minimag, mine is used as well. IIRC, it was bought at a yard sale, then from eBay, before making it to my collection.


----------



## will

I started to 'think' about a display case - beveled glass doors, beveled glass sides. Most likely glass shelves, I don't want to get into a fixed number of lights per shelf. 

Weinrot - definately a different color than dark red


----------



## turbodog

I don't know. I personally offered about $100, even used.





sizzlechest said:


> TD- What is the value of a used/damaged real gold? What did you offer the guy? Thankfully a price war didn't begin for this one if its damaged......
> 
> Will- when are you going to start offering exotic wood mm display cases to match your exotic wood minimags?! Just a thought.....My collection has recently grown to a three digit number........scary, very scary. I need storage.
> 
> I need: Light blue & weinrot from the swiss seller.
> 
> I would like to see: Amber & rose colors same as offered in the solitaires.
> 
> 
> Happy Hunting!


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> I started to 'think' about a display case - beveled glass doors, beveled glass sides. Most likely glass shelves, I don't want to get into a fixed number of lights per shelf.
> 
> Weinrot - definately a different color than dark red



Greenled- Will has a picture of the different reds a few pages back. Will's collection of colors/variations and illustrations seems to be the most complete......he is of course missing the ever-sought-after GREENLED color however!!!! Nice score on that bronze too by the way! Wow, what a deal!

My splash anodized collection is coming along quite nicely as well Will. (Please don't tell me your offering these as well or I'm going to have to hide my wallet.)

Happy hunting.


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> My splash anodized collection is coming along quite nicely as well Will. (Please don't tell me your offering these as well or I'm going to have to hide my wallet.)
> 
> Happy hunting.



I am looking for an anodizer, just not very hard.. The nickel plate mags came out pretty good.


----------



## farmall

If any of your AA minimag guys need the Nascar spectrum here's 14 of them.

ebay number 120056310783.

Not my auction, just passing along some info.


----------



## greenLED

Thanks, farmall, I just signed up for that one. If only they didn't have the logo engraved, I'd be set.

With this one, I think I'm pretty much set with my collection. Early on I decided I wouldn't get the Americana or the Nascar checkered series, so I'm good. I don't have light blue or the weinrot, but I'm not sure I'll spend the energy to get them right now.


----------



## wacbzz

Will, 

I received my wood MM's today. They are more beautiful than I can even describe. It is obvious that you put some work into these and I for one definately appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## will

wacbzz said:


> Will,
> 
> I received my wood MM's today. They are more beautiful than I can even describe. It is obvious that you put some work into these and I for one definately appreciate it. Thank you.




enjoy them - I try to make them as best as I can, they are something a little 'different'


----------



## sizzlechest

This looks like the light purple minimag color that I had found.......interesting auction- expensive!
ebay:
200048625720

WOW- thats gotta be a record $ for the sale of a minimag!


----------



## will

something a little different 

polished electroless nickel plate
walnut wood
ebony bands

this was originally my set up piece, lots of scratches, the grooves for the wood were too long. It cleaned up pretty nice...


----------



## farmall

I really like the ebony bands.


----------



## will

farmall said:


> I really like the ebony bands.



They add a lot to the look of the light. Also adds significantly to the work involved.


----------



## greenLED

very nice, will - that looks like something you'd see in a jewelry store.


----------



## thunderlight

Bit late to this thread ... I have 2 older minimags. According to the transparent plastic boxes they are enclosed in, one is blue and the other is bronze. The blue one is a light blue, almost a blue green. On the bezel inscription, they both have "TM" above "MFG" and no animal logo. I will post photos at some future date. Picked these up for about $6 each. Needed to loosen and lube parts, but everything worked including bulbs once batteries were installed.


----------



## sizzlechest

thunderlight said:


> Bit late to this thread ... I have 2 older minimags. According to the transparent plastic boxes they are enclosed in, one is blue and the other is bronze. The blue one is a light blue, almost a blue green. On the bezel inscription, they both have "TM" above "MFG" and no animal logo. I will post photos at some future date. Picked these up for about $6 each. Needed to loosen and lube parts, but everything worked including bulbs once batteries were installed.



Has anyone ever seen the bronze in a blister pack format before? Do we actually know what the part # is officially for this light? From TD's list it is unclear what the # is for this.

Thunderlight- Do you show a part # on the back of that blister pack? (It should read M2A _ _ _)

Please advise.


----------



## thunderlight

Hi Sizzlechest,

Will see what I can find. Not at home now and the instructions have received water damage. However the plastic container is intact - hopefully will have the code. Will edit this response with whatever info I have.

EDITED Addition: Unfortunately I can't read the entire product code, but those familiar with Mags product code scheme will probably be able to fill in the missing pieces. What I can identify is:

Bronze Minimag: 
Barcode is "38739 10344" & Product Code Ends with "103-000-044" I can't tell whether there are any digits preceding the "103"

Blue Minimag:
Barcode ends with "8739 10339" I can't read the product code. However, I assume that the barcode is missing an initial digit of "3" based on the bronze minimag codes. I'm not going to speculate on the product code for the blue model.


----------



## greenLED

Incidentally, guys, the "kelly green" Soli Will has in this post, is the color sizzlechest dubbed "greenLED". My gratitude goes to sizzle, not only for giving the color my nick, but for scouring this world and the next 2 and sending me one. Mine's engraved with a company logo, BTW.


----------



## will

the kelly green solitaire is the color that came from Action-Lights, that color is still available from them -


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> the kelly green solitaire is the color that came from Action-Lights, that color is still available fro them -



Okay, Now find this in 2AA size along with a rose and an amber for me please!


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> Okay, Now find this in 2AA size along with a rose and an amber for me please!




They only list those colors for the solitaires - I don't know if they were a special run for action-lights. There is also a yellow..


----------



## sizzlechest

I just received a bronze minimag in a blister pack- unopened. Can't confirm the part # because it has the mislabeled cardboard insert calling it pewter color. It is bronze for sure, unknurled.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Heads up that FiveMega has a few 24K Gold plated MiniMags up for sale.


----------



## Roy

closing this thred as it has gotten rather large. It contimues as "AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3".


----------

